# The Spam and Scam Superthread- Merged



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Couple guys pull up to me when I'm in a parking lot and try to sell me some "Divinci" Home Stereo equipment...Showed me on the box the price was $3029 and that they were delivering it and they got an extra one by mistake and had to unload it before their boss found out...

When I first looked at it the stuff looked legit although I had never heard of "Divinci"...They showed me a fake bill of sale with no phone number under the address of the so called company they worked for which was called 
"Boss Home Theatre" out of Brampton...

The vehicle they were in was a grey late model SUV and the driver was a caucasian male mid 20's and the passenger was a hispanic male also mid 20's...They were asking $1000 for the complete system which included 2 boxes...Although the white male was a convincing salesman and they even showed me a magazine article with the Divinci system, something was just not right...

I offered $100 because I knew they wouldn't bite and told them that's all I could do and that they would find someone else to take it...They left and I went and got Subway then started researching "Divinci" and found out it was a scam and that alot of people have been duped by this before...Even the divinci sound website is really poorly done and looks fake...

The speakers and equipment is really low quality and not worth anything near what they are asking...I immediately called police and filed a report...Apparently these scammers are all over Canada and many have been popping up in Ontario lately leaving a trail of victims...Luckily I wasn't dumb enough to be had by these bastards but I could easily see how an unsuspecting person could be...

Just thought I would pass it on


----------



## condor888000 (27 Jun 2006)

Yet another reason to not buy things out of the back of someones truck.


----------



## Devlin (27 Jun 2006)

Yeah I got approached by them in a Canadian Tire parking lot in Waterloo, took one look at their equipement and walked. Pick up one of their speakers there is absolutely nothing to it feels like it's made out of balsa wood.

Utter crap stay away and call the cops on the scammers


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jun 2006)

That happened to me in Fredericton not too long ago.  I immediately called the police and explained that "thanks to the internet" I knew of this scam and I gave semi-good descriptions of the vehicle and persons in it.  It is always good to pass on the info.


----------



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Ya I called the cops about it but from what I'm told they aren't too interested in it since the stuff isn't stolen...


----------



## Trinity (27 Jun 2006)

If you do buy from these people, you do so with the impression you are buying 
stolen goods to begin with.  So IMO, the person who is buying the stero is just
as bad as the person who sells it. 


Cavet Emptor


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Jun 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> If you do buy from these people, you do so with the impression you are buying
> stolen goods to begin with.  So IMO, the person who is buying the stero is just
> as bad as the person who sells it.
> 
> ...


Ditto Padre

HL


----------



## GO!!! (27 Jun 2006)

What I'd really like is to offer them some counterfeit money - Oh the poetic justice!!  >


----------



## medicineman (27 Jun 2006)

Go - give a $15.00 bill and see if you get a couple of 7's in change.

MM


----------



## Chaz (27 Jun 2006)

Common sense people... common sense.. if that little something in you says "Gee, that's odd" that's because it is .  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jun 2006)

I've had two guys in an early model caravan do the same, in the same location as Devlin.

Wasn't DaVinchi though, they were definately stolen Logitechs.

Pretty well all you can do, is get a good description of the guys, the van, and the license plate #. (Photos don't hurt either) and then call the cops.


----------



## tannerthehammer (27 Jun 2006)

Ya the police won't really do anything unless the stuff has been reported stolen...The thing is that the stuff wasn't stolen, they just hype it up like you are getting an amazing deal is all...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Jun 2006)

To the police it is still fraud.  They are in interested in any criminal activity and if they can do a public announcement then maybe someone you know might not get taken for their hard earned cash.


----------



## winchable (27 Jun 2006)

I was reading about more scams like this one and I came across a really funny one where they turned it around on an ebay scammer.
You might have heard of it, but it's the "p-p-p-powerbook" anecdote which has become somewhat famous (although today was the first I heard of it).


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jul 2006)

Couldn't believe this when I got it in my e-mail box - "Kelly's Heroes in IRQ"  ;D

From Sgt.  Duncan Czar
of D Company, 2nd Battalion, 
22nd Infantry Regiment

2nd Junly,2006.

Good day,

I am Sergeant Duncan Czar, an American Soldier. I am serving in the US Army of D Company, 2nd Battalion 22nd,Infantary Regiment, Iraq. As you know we are being attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs.

I and my crew members discovered $650M USD in Saddam Hussein's palace in April 2003. We now managed to move away a total sum US$45 Million dollars cash out from the $650MUSD, mostly 100-dollar bills and was quickly flown out of the warzone and deposited in an undisclosed security company Europe,You can as well click on the website for more details about the funds.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm

Unfortunately, the rest of my crew members have lost their lives to the wicked Iraq insurgents.Also very soon all the troops will be withdrawn  from Iraq, I therefore seek your partnership to assist me transfer  these funds into your account and invest the funds without further  delay.I will take 65% while you take the other 30% and 5% will be for expences,no strings.

If you are interested I will send you the full details but my fear is  Can I trust you? When you receive this letter, kindly send me an e-mail signifying your interest including your most confidential telephone/fax numbers in order to forward to the Security company for the release of the funds  in your names or your company. This business is risk free.

Respectfully,
Sgt Duncan Czar''

Funny how the BBC story says they're giving the $ back to IRQ.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Jul 2006)

Anyone who answers an unsolicitated e-mail for "easy" money deserves to lose it.

If anyone out there decides to give it a go just send me half the money you would have sent them and I promise to make you feel just as stupid when its all over,......at a great 50% savings to you!!!


----------



## winchable (3 Jul 2006)

These always remind me of the time that someone actually scammed a scammer:

http://www.p-p-p-powerbook.com/files/thepowerbook.pdf


The p-p-p-powerbook!!

There's another site where someone scammed one of those Nigerian Oil scams, I can't remember the link.


----------



## GAP (16 Oct 2006)

This is going around again. If you click on their link provided in the email, you go to a fake site.

Forward this email, if you receive one to paypal security at spoof@paypal.com


here is the wording they use

Your online credit card account has high-risk activity status. We are contacting you to remind you that on October. 15, 2006 our Account Review Team identified some unusual activity in your account. In accordance with PayPal User Agreement and to ensure that your account has not been compromised, access to your account was limited. Your account access will remain limited until this issue has been resolved. 

We encourage you to log in and perform the steps necessary to restore your account access as soon as possible. Allowing your account access to remain limited for an extended period of time may result in further limitations on the use of your account and possible account closure. If you would like close your credit card account, please contact us, as soon as possible.

Login to your limit account and restore online access: 

. 

This notification is part of the All-Electronic Program you enrolled in to receive your activity report online. 

To protect the security of your account, PayPal, employs some of the most advanced security systems in the world and our anti-fraud teams regularly screen the PayPal system for unusual activity.

If you're planning to change your e-mail address, sign-on to www.PayPal.com, go to the Manage My Account menu, and choose Update Personal Profile to edit your Email Profile. To change your postal address, just use the same menu and choose Address & Phone Change. 

If you use your work e-mail address, keep in mind some employers may block receipt of employees' personal e-mail. Please update your e-mail address at www.PayPal.com -see instructions above. 


Sincerely,
Card Member Services


----------



## safeboy43 (16 Oct 2006)

Yes, I received one of those recently. It just about had me fooled but always remember that they will address you by your first and last name as opposed to "Valued Paypal Customer." These emails are getting more sneaky than the previous ones, so be on your guard and watch out.

Cheers


----------



## Milhouser911 (16 Oct 2006)

I received the same email for EBay.  They're getting clever, good thing I don't actually have an Ebay account.  I'm guessing the secret to the scam is the hyperlink they give you to "log in and perform the necessary steps" is actually some sort of keylogger?  Delete that if you think its giving out more info than should be readily available.


----------



## dapaterson (16 Oct 2006)

These sort of phsihing emails provide a link that appears to be legit, but is in fact hosted on another computer.  You login with your username and password, their computer records the information and sends you a page that says "Everything's hunky-dory now", and your account is compromised.

Kevin Mitnick, noted computer hacker, has written books on this topic - the biggest liability in any IT security system is the human factor.  Scratch that - it's not limited to IT systems.  People reveal remarkable amounts of information that they should not.


----------



## pinkbug (16 Oct 2006)

You so have to be on your guards about everything these days.
I have received several emails over the years from ebay and paypal. If you don't pay attention.. these hackers does for you!

Imagine all the innocent people beeing ripped off.
It's almost scary to even log on.
I know I have deleted my ebay account. Too many glitches and security issues.

It's nice to see this posted on here. I hope people are more carefull.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Oct 2006)

I recently received an email "notification from Walmart" telling me that I had been selected to participate in a customer survey. To thank me for doing so, they would deposit thirty dollars in my credit card account, all I had to do was forward my card number to their "secure site." Needless to say, the email was deleted.

At least it is a change from the paypal and Nigerian banking scams.


----------



## GAP (16 Oct 2006)

You need to let the company eg: paypal, Walmart , know that the emails are out. They probably know, but your's may be the one they are able to trace.


----------



## 241 (16 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2006)

Heh.... and then there's always those emails from a widow / lawyer from Liberia that has MILLIONS of US$ to get out of the country and all you have to do is provide a few $$s to share in the windfall.......... it's all legit of course ...... NOT!!!!!


----------



## 211RadOp (20 Oct 2006)

I've been getting them from PayPal, E-Bay, RBC and alot of others. As I don't subscribe to any of them, they just end up in the trash.


----------



## govenor_mac (20 Oct 2006)

I am an active Ebay member since 2002 and also with Paypal. I have found both to be extremely safe. I have never encountered any difficulty. I have on occassion received 'spoof' emails and just forwarded them on to the appropriate company. It is easy to tell if its a scam email or a real one. But if your unsure delete it.


----------



## Inspir (20 Oct 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... and then there's always those emails from a widow / lawyer from Liberia that has MILLIONS of US$ to get out of the country and all you have to do is provide a few $$s to share in the windfall.......... it's all legit of course ...... NOT!!!!!



No doubt! Look at this piece of work I got today  :



> Please l understand that you are not expecting any email from me but kindly accept the content in good faith. I do not intend to cause any grief to you and your family.
> The reason for sending this mail is very fundamental to the doctrine of human privileges and right.
> My name is Norbert Franz Fuhr from South Africa, am presently on political asylum here in Poland. l got your email contact from my research because am presently looking for an honest person that will help my client to invest in Real Estate lnvestment and commercial properties.
> l will be more than happy and glad to start a new life in your Country with your assistance and co-operation on this issuse concerning on this Real Estate lnvestment.
> ...



I've also been getting emails from Pay Pal like crazy. The thing is if you look at their email address it’s not even a @Paypal.com domain.



> <link disabled>
> 
> 
> Dear valued PayPal® member:
> ...


----------



## youravatar (20 Oct 2006)

241 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bwatch (21 Oct 2006)

I get them too but I don't have a Pay Pal account



			
				GAP said:
			
		

> This is going around again. If you click on their link provided in the email, you go to a fake site.
> 
> Forward this email, if you receive one to paypal security at spoof@paypal.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Klc (21 Oct 2006)

Same message recieved about a month ago. 

They know about it, but it couldn't hurt to let their fraud/phishing department know about it.


----------



## Prophet (23 Oct 2006)

Ya i got a similar one that claimed to be from paypal said i bought this $600 item(it looked like a receipt from paypal) and if i didn't i should click the link on the email to go to paypal and fill out some form. there is so much of this crap going around.


----------



## Cliffy433 (23 Oct 2006)

Cut and paste the link below at home.  It's the glorious tale of an individual scamming a scammer.  If it doesn't work - do a search for "fake powerbook" - the pictures are excellent. 

www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/ 

tlm.


----------



## Prophet (27 Oct 2006)

yammit said:
			
		

> Cut and paste the link below at home.  It's the glorious tale of an individual scamming a scammer.  If it doesn't work - do a search for "fake powerbook" - the pictures are excellent.
> 
> www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/
> 
> tlm.




HAHA that's awesome but what happend to jeff?


----------



## bwatch (12 Nov 2006)

I know of two people that were taken by this type of offer. They are both older people and one I know, goes to the same church I go to. When he told us what happend, I asked him if he watches the NEWS, I said if you did, you would have known about this. I told him "if it looks too good to be true, it's not true at all"  




			
				geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... and then there's always those emails from a widow / lawyer from Liberia that has MILLIONS of US$ to get out of the country and all you have to do is provide a few $$s to share in the windfall.......... it's all legit of course ...... NOT!!!!!


----------



## Yrys (30 Dec 2006)

Wow, don't remember receiving one of those!!!

To whom can I forward it for legal follow up (which cops) ?
The returd adress is hotmail.fr, which I presume is in France....

And anyone want to play with Mr. Ibru  > ?



> FROM THE DESK OF ABUMANI IBRU
> MANAGER AUDIT AND ACCOUNTING DEPARTMENT
> BANK BANK INTERNATIONAL DU BURKINAFASO.( B.I.B
> 
> ...


----------



## TCBF (30 Dec 2006)

I get hundreds of these a week.  You would have to be an 87 year old granny coming out of a ten year coma to get suckered by one of these.


----------



## Yrys (30 Dec 2006)

Well, I saw people with university degree  in a TV reportage that suck it up
for tens of thousand of dollars...


----------



## old man neri (30 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, I saw people with university degree  in a TV reportage that suck it up
> for tens of thousand of dollars...



What does a university degree have to do with anything?




			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> To whom can I forward it for legal follow up (which cops) ?



The 'delete' or 'report as spam' button usually works best.


----------



## schart28 (30 Dec 2006)

Report that to you internet provider and check out the SQ web site, they may have something on this kind of fraud.




			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Wow, don't remember receiving one of those!!!
> 
> To whom can I forward it for legal follow up (which cops) ?
> The returd adress is hotmail.fr, which I presume is in France....
> ...


----------



## mysteriousmind (30 Dec 2006)

A local radio Quebec station...talked about it and "prenteded" to be interested and contacted the guy wich is a African in Ivory coast. they talked and every thing the radio dud even requested a bigger amount and the fraud guy accepted...at one point the radio dude...started to say to guy he was a fraud, a theif, a jerk..etc...etc...

The guy in Ivory coast,  never reacted, and continued on without ever changing his message and never answered to the provocation.

It was funny yo listen to. This fraud has been on going for years...and if it is still ongoing....probably means that there some people who are beliveing it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Dec 2006)

You can contact these folks to report any sort of on line fraud activity:

http://www.recol.ca/

These scams have been around for a long time, but it still doesn't hurt to report it when it comes across your screen.  Knowledge is law enforcements best weapon.


----------



## Burrows (30 Dec 2006)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, I saw people with university degree  in a TV reportage that suck it up
> for tens of thousand of dollars...


I don't think they give Masters in Common Sense.


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Dec 2006)

My favourites are the poor wife/daughter of the millionaire killed during some coup in Africa.  Although they are supposedly in a refugee camp they still manage to have access to a computer and email.  Unfortunately, there are still people falling for it.


----------



## ark (30 Dec 2006)

Is it wrong to scam a scammer?

http://www.419eater.com/html/trophy_room.htm
http://www.419eater.com/html/hall_of_shame.htm

Quite funny yet sad.


----------



## Redeye (30 Dec 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I get hundreds of these a week.  You would have to be an 87 year old granny coming out of a ten year coma to get suckered by one of these.



Not necessarily.  I saw a retired teacher in his late 50's get hit repeatedly with the same scam to the tune of almost $100M.  He was too ignorant to believe us (his bank!) when we tried to intervene, instead he went around us and just kept sending money.


----------



## rmacqueen (30 Dec 2006)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Not necessarily.  I saw a retired teacher in his late 50's get hit repeatedly with the same scam to the tune of almost $100M.  He was too ignorant to believe us (his bank!) when we tried to intervene, instead he went around us and just kept sending money.


Remember what P.T. Barnum said "There's a sucker born every minute"


----------



## Yrys (30 Dec 2006)

I found those adress while looking into the matter:

Abuse@Hotmail.com

abuse@yahoo.com

They are supposed to close the account when fraud is reported.
I hope Abumani will lose some fish that way...


----------



## 3rd Herd (30 Dec 2006)

A new one out west here is an email from the Canadian Ministry of Finance advising you that you are now elderly for a new rebate based on a reprisal of you tax information. Just click the box and fill out the required information and your rebate will be deposited into your bank account. Only problem is tax information, processing, refunds, etc is under Customs and Revenue not the Ministry of Finnance.

VP


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

In the last couple of days I've received 4 seperate emails supposedly from my bank (TD Canada Trust) asking for confidential account info ( which they would already have  ???) as part of a security update. Funny how all four emails came from seperate places and I wasn't aware my bank now had branches in Asia?

They did look offical but anyone with photoshop and some of the other softeware out there can create logos etc.


----------



## Trinity (30 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In the last couple of days I've received 4 seperate emails supposedly from my bank (TD Canada Trust) asking for confidential account info ( which they would already have  ???) as part of a security update. Funny how all four emails came from seperate places and I wasn't aware my bank now had branches in Asia?
> 
> They did look offical but anyone with photoshop and some of the other softeware out there can create logos etc.



Thanks for posting.. My mom got the same and was asking me about it.

Told her to erase it.  If TD really wants to get in touch with her they do
it via a more offical means.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In the last couple of days I've received 4 seperate emails supposedly from my bank (TD Canada Trust) asking for confidential account info ( which they would already have  ???) as part of a security update. Funny how all four emails came from seperate places and I wasn't aware my bank now had branches in Asia?
> 
> They did look offical but anyone with photoshop and some of the other softeware out there can create logos etc.



I've been receiving the same, and they get deleted right away at the Server.  I won't even download them.  I've also got the same from Banks that I don't even do business with and at least twice a year from EBay saying something about my account there, which I don't have.  Interesting.  I wonder how many of, or which, of the online services for companies I deal with, have sold my email address for a price? :-[


----------



## Danjanou (30 Dec 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting.. My mom got the same and was asking me about it.
> 
> Told her to erase it.  If TD really wants to get in touch with her they do
> it via a more offical means.



They were pretty realistic looking. I'll be printing and sending them all to my branch after the holidays. 

BTW that 419 fraud buster site is hilarious. The trophy photos and how they get them from these scammers are really interesting.


----------



## Korus (30 Dec 2006)

But what if it wasn't a scam?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2mKRAjCsid8

 ;D


----------



## old man neri (30 Dec 2006)

TDcanadaTrust said:
			
		

> EasyWeb Important Messages
> 
> Protect yourself from email fraud
> December 29 2006
> ...



Welcome to the world of phishing.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Dec 2006)

Bottom line;  banks don't ever contact you and ask you for your information.  Period.  So if you get one like that, report it and dump it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Dec 2006)

A bank being proactive and interested in it's customers should be your first clue that it's a fraud!


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Dec 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> In the last couple of days I've received 4 seperate emails supposedly from my bank (TD Canada Trust) asking for confidential account info ( which they would already have  ???) as part of a security update. Funny how all four emails came from seperate places and I wasn't aware my bank now had branches in Asia?
> 
> They did look offical but anyone with photoshop and some of the other softeware out there can create logos etc.


TD has been warning people about these going around but any bank will tell you that they will *NOT* contact you via email about such things and certainly not ask you to do anything over the internet.


----------



## GAP (28 Feb 2007)

Here's a copy of an email I received....nice diversion...get you all worried about a fictional charge and get you to click on the link and enter your information


Dear PayPal Member,

This email confirms that you have paid LWP ELECTRONICS (sales@lwpelectronics.com) $274.99 USD using PayPal.

This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL LWPELECTRONICS*".


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PayPal Shopping Cart Contents 

Item Name:  BRAND NEW NOKIA 7270 CELL PHONE 
Quantity:  1 

Total:  $274.99 USD 

   

Cart Subtotal:  $254.99 USD 
Shipping Charge:  $20.00 USD 
Cart Total:  $274.99 USD 
   


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping Information 

Shipping Info:  Bill Chang 
202 N Magnolia Dr. 
Saco, ME 04072 
United States

Address Status:  Unconfirmed    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you haven't authorized this charge, click the link below to cancel the payment and get a full refund.
                          Dispute Transaction  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank you for using PayPal!
The PayPal Team 
Please do not reply to this e-mail. Mail sent to this address cannot be answered. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account and choose the "Help" link in the footer of any page. 


PayPal Email ID PP924


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2007)

Did you report it to PayPal?


----------



## GAP (28 Feb 2007)

yes----just received this reply

Dear ------------,

Thank you for taking the time to contact spoof@paypal.com. The email you
reported was not sent by PayPal and is a phishing (fraudulent) email. 

-------------------
What to do Next
--------------------
Delete the phishing email. If you've already responded to the email, 
please log in to your PayPal account and perform some important safety 
measures.

1. Go to your Profile and change your password and security questions.

2. Review the payments listed on your Account Overview. 

If you notice a payment that you don't recognize, visit the PayPal 
Security Center to file a claim. We'll promptly investigate any 
suspicious transactions and you won't be held liable for unauthorized 
payments sent from your account. 

-------------------------------------
Visit the PayPal Security Center
-------------------------------------
In the new PayPal Security Center you'll find fraud-fighting tips, 
tools, and technology.

You'll learn:
* Ways to stay safe online
* How to spot fake emails
* What to do if you suspect unauthorized activity in your account

You'll also find tools to help protect against identity theft: 
* Equifax credit alerts: Receive notifications about activity on your 
credit accounts 
* eBay Toolbar: Download a toolbar that warns you when youre on a 
potentially fraudulent web site

-------------------------------------
Safeguard Your Account
-------------------------------------
Phishing emails often try to get your attention by telling you that 
there's a problem with your account. 

One way to figure out if an email is really from PayPal is to open a new
browser and log in to your PayPal account. Any important information 
about your account will be displayed once you are logged in. 

------------
Thank You
-------------
By alerting us to this phishing email, you're taking an active role in 
keeping the PayPal community safe. Users like you are our greatest 
partners in combating spoof. 

We'll use the information you provided to work with law enforcement to 
shut down the fraudulent website. 


Sincerely,

PayPal

************************************************************************
Remember, PayPal will never ask you for your password in an e-mail. 
There are no exceptions to this policy. If someone claiming to be from 
PayPal asks you for your password in response to an e-mail, you should 
refuse to provide it and contact us. To contact PayPal, go to the PayPal
Help Center and click the "Contact Us" link.


************************************************************************
This
email is sent to you by the contracting entity to your User Agreement, 
either PayPal Inc or PayPal (Europe) Limited. PayPal (Europe) Limited is
authorized and regulated by the Financial Services Authority in the UK 
as an electronic money institution.
***********************************************************************







Original Message Follows:
-------------------------

Form Message
customer subject: New Scam going around
customer message: Additional Information: 'Dear PayPal Member,

This email confirms that you have paid LWP ELECTRONICS 
(sales@lwpelectronics.com) $###.## USD using PayPal.

This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL 
LWPELECTRONICS*".



------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------
PayPal Shopping Cart Contents 

Item Name:  BRAND NEW NOKIA #### CELL PHONE 
Quantity:  # 

>Total:  $###.## USD 
> 
>   
>
>Cart Subtotal:  $###.## USD 
>Shipping Charge:  $##.## USD 
>Cart Total:  $###.## USD 
>   
>
>

>-----------------------------------------------------------------------
---------
>Shipping Information 
>
>Shipping Info:  Bill Chang 
>### N Magnolia Dr. 
>Saco, ME ##### 
>United States
> 
>Address Status:  Unconfirmed    
>

>-----------------------------------------------------------------------
---------
>If you haven't authorized this charge, click the link below to cancel 
the payment and get a full refund.
>                          Dispute Transaction  
>

>-----------------------------------------------------------------------
---------
> 
>
>Thank you for using PayPal!
>The PayPal Team 
>Please do not reply to this e-mail. Mail sent to this address cannot be
answered. For assistance, log in to your PayPal account and choose the 
"Help" link in the footer of any page. 
> 
> 
>PayPal Email ID PP###'


----------



## safeboy43 (28 Feb 2007)

Oh boy, here we go again. It's amazing how many people fall for this kind of thing. I caught somebody at work keying in his Paypal PW and Credit Card Number into the body of a spoof email. Stopped him just in time, actually.  ;D

Thanks for posting this and making everyone aware, GAP. I'm sure you've saved a few people some major pain.

Cheers


----------



## proudnurse (3 Mar 2007)

Wow, I'm glad that I found this post here. About 2 weeks ago, I started getting a couple emails in my inbox that were from "Pay Pal" I myself have never even used that service. I just deleted them and never opened them. Glad I am not the only one that has run across this. 

Rebecca


----------



## Baldricks-Bullet (3 Mar 2007)

Cheers for the heads up... lets keep this going. Better to be forewarned than... conned.


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2007)

I just entered my first bid on ebay, and I let myself bit
by the bug of ''I WANT that thing'', sight ! It's a US sellor. 

I only have Canadian dollars on paypal.
The shipping cost to Canada was not specify

Question 1 : Does paypal calculated the change rate or do I have to change it myself for US dollars ?



> ayments can be made in U.S. Dollars, Canadian Dollars, Australian Dollars, Euros, Pounds Sterling, and Yen.


That seems to say that Paypal will do it...

Questin 2 : Anyone has a link for calculation of the shipping ?


Add: thanks the 48th regulator . Wow, has anyone look at the currency you can pay in, with Paypal?


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Mar 2007)

1. Paypal does calculate it
2. The best way is to send a message to the seller and ask for a quote.

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (27 Apr 2007)

Ok this one made my day

http://www.smh.com.au/news/World/Japanese-fooled-in-poodle-scam/2007/04/26/1177459875122.html

 (reproduced with the usual caveats et cetera)

Thousands of Japanese have been swindled in a scam in which they were sold Australian and British sheep and told they were poodles.
Flocks of sheep were imported to Japan and then sold by a company called Poodles as Pets, marketed as fashionable accessories, available at $1,600 each.

That is a snip compared to a real poodle which retails for twice that much in Japan.

The scam was uncovered when Japanese moviestar Maiko Kawamaki went on a talk-show and wondered why her new pet would not bark or eat dog food. She was crestfallen when told it was a sheep.

Then hundreds of other women got in touch with police to say they feared their new "poodle" was also a sheep. One couple said they became suspicious when they took their "dog" to have its claws trimmed and were told it had hooves. 

Japanese police believe there could be 2,000 people affected by the scam, which operated in Sapporo and capitalised on the fact that sheep are rare in Japan, so many do not know what they look like.

"We launched an investigation after we were made aware that a company were selling sheep as poodles," Japanese police said, the The Sun reported.

"Sadly we think there is more than one company operating in this way.

"The sheep are believed to have been imported from overseas - Britain, Australia."

Many of the sheep have now been donated to zoos and farms.
© 2007 AAP


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

I'm not being racist, but aren't they supposed to be really smart??


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'm not being racist, but aren't they supposed to be really smart??



Sheep? No smarter than goats, I guess


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sheep? No smarter than goats, I guess



 :rofl:  No silly, the Japanese!!!  
See? That's how you ended up "wearing" ass less chaps at the TO smoker!! (at least as far as my original statement went).  :


----------



## GAP (27 Apr 2007)

They, as a country, are well educated....obviously this does not equate to being "smart"


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :rofl:  No silly, the Japanese!!!
> See? That's how you ended up "wearing" ass less chaps at the TO smoker!! (at least as far as my original statement went).  :



Sheep? In chaps? Moe!!


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Apr 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> They, as a country, are well educated....obviously this does not equate to being "smart"



Okay, scored higher on IQ tests, then.  Intelligent?? 


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Sheep? In chaps? Moe!!



You'd like that, wouldn't you??


----------



## Journeyman (27 Apr 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You'd like that, wouldn't you??



Somethings are "kinky" only if you're not involved; if you are, then it's merely "lifestyle"   >


----------



## geo (27 Apr 2007)

Sheep?

Mmmmm.... very tasty with mint sauce 

YUM!!!


----------



## BernDawg (28 Apr 2007)

Can anybody really be that dumb?

http://www.snopes.com/critters/lurkers/poodlesheep.asp

Cheers
Bern


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Apr 2007)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Can anybody really be that dumb?
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/critters/lurkers/poodlesheep.asp
> 
> ...



Thank you for that, Bern.  I was finding it hard to believe that people could be that stupid.  :


----------



## Retired AF Guy (28 Apr 2007)

Knew it was to good to be true! When I saw it in the newspaper I thought it was a missed Aprils Fools joke. Apparently, the city where this supposedly took place is in the middle of the largest sheep raising area of Japan!


----------



## BernDawg (28 Apr 2007)

No sweat Moe.


----------



## xo31@711ret (16 May 2007)

I am crying for your urgent assistance.Please help me out for God's sake.
Dear Good Friend,
I contacted you,after so many prayers and fasting towards your profile.I choosed you as a good & honest person,whom i can confide all my trust with,in this urgent business transaction.
My name is XXXXX,from Coted'Ivoire.The only daugther of late Mr XXXX XXXX.My mother died when i was a kid and My late father is the owner of XXXX Industries.But he was poisoned by his brother and before his sudden death,He called me privately and told me of huge amount of money,which he deposited in a BANK,here in my country and used my name as the next of kin,as her only daugther.Now,i am Orphan and I want you to help me in providing a bank account,where this total us$10,500,000.00.million united state dollars,will be transfered into,over there in your country,for my investment purposes.Also you will advice me on a good and profitable investment,which i can set-up in your country,after the successful transfer.
Sincerely,i am willing to offer you 15% of this my total funds,as a reward for your assistance in helping me out.Not only this,you will also be my oversea guidian and take care of all the companies or any business venture,which i will set-up in your country.Anyway,urgently reply me rightnow,with this email address : XXXX.fr or call me at : XXXXX,if you are ready and interested to help me out in this assistance.Please hearken to my crying for god's sake and help me out quickly.Inshort,I am eagerly waiting to hear from you now.Your new friend,XXXX.  

Received this  in my 'personal messages' of the forum this AM. Anyone else? Most are aware, but warning to ALL - this is a scam. I've deleted all the'personal info' of this 'cry for help';   DO NOT ANSWER, even for curiosity sake; this is a long time, well known scam.

-ger





_Modified to change topic title. Vern_


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 May 2007)

xo31@711ret

Please PM myself or the site owner with the identification of the account from which you received this spam PM.

Thank you.


----------



## armyvern (16 May 2007)

I'll lock this one up.

As the _perp_ has now been banned.

Refer to this thread.

If however, anyone happens to receive like solicitations in the future, please bring it to the attention of the mods soonest.

Thanks very much.

The Librarian
Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Yrys (21 May 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/05/20/business/20tele.html?em&ex=1179892800&en=3d900bfabcfd346b&ei=5087%0A



> The thieves operated from small offices in Toronto and hangar-size rooms in India. Every night, working from lists of names and phone numbers, they called World War II veterans, retired schoolteachers and thousands of other elderly Americans and posed as government and insurance workers updating their files.
> Then, the criminals emptied their victims’ bank accounts.
> 
> Richard Guthrie, a 92-year-old Army veteran, was one of those victims. He ended up on scam artists’ lists because his name, like millions of others, was sold by large companies to telemarketing criminals, who then turned to major banks to steal his life’s savings.


----------



## GAP (13 Sep 2007)

Arrest Made In Familiar Scam
SEP 12 2007 02:20 PM
Article Link

Winnipeg Police have made the first arrest in Canada outside of Toronto involving a huge West African inheritance scam.
Police say an 84-year old Winnipeg man was bombarded with e-mails pressuring him to wire over 37-thousand dollars on the promise of a 1.5 million dollar inheritance in exchange. The man wired 30-thousand dollars then contacted police who were waiting at his home last Friday to arrest a suspect who flew here from Toronto to collect the remaining amount.

Constable Jacqueline Chaput tells CJOB, it's tough for police to make arrests in these types of scams:

36-year old Toluwalade Alonge Owolabi, a Nigerian refugee in Canada since last September has been charged with numerous fraud related offences.
end of article


----------



## armyvern (13 Sep 2007)

And after the courts have dealt with him, deport his ass, with all due haste.


----------



## GUNS (13 Sep 2007)

Now Vern, do you really think that will happen.

He will go through years of appeals and while the appeals are going on. He will have a child born in Canada just to make it difficult for him to be deported.

Canada sucks on issues as this.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And after the courts have dealt with him, deport his ass, with all due haste.



Put him on the ramp and drop him without a chute


----------



## armyvern (13 Sep 2007)

GUNS said:
			
		

> Now Vern, do you really think that will happen.
> ...



Ouch; you've ruined my day-dreaming.


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Sep 2007)

So, does this mean I ain't getting my money now??????


----------



## GAP (13 Sep 2007)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> So, does this mean I ain't getting my money now??????



You might have to wait for the last $7,000, but the $30,000 came didn't it?.......right before the police visited.


----------



## armyvern (13 Sep 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> You might have to wait for the last $7,000, but the $30,000 came didn't it?.......right before the police visited.



Too funny.  >


----------



## MP 811 (16 Sep 2007)

reading this post made me want to share with you all a recent scam email I recieved not too long ago.......

*From Kaluo Dikko
Abidjan, Ivory Coast
West Africa.

                      Dear One


 After going through your profile i decided to contact you for friendship and assistace.I am Master Kaluo Dikko the only child of Mr and Mrs Mohammed  Dikko,my father was killed on a coup plot  by the rebels because of not insupport of the coup, before his death he told me as his only child because my mother died when am young and told me about the money($9.500.000) 


he deposited in a bank here in our country before his dead he told me that i shall look for some one whom i trust to help me transfer this money out of this our country  to his account for investment purpose abroad while i will continue my education then the person will be managing the investment.Dear am solicating your assistance to help me transfer this money out of this country for my life sake while i will come to meet you to continue my education in your country.
Dear am looking forward to hear from you so that we can discuss on what will beyour compersation for this assistace.this is my privet mail(kaluod02@yahoo.it)
Thanks
Faithfully
Kaluo Dikko*


So, I decided to play his game back.  Below is my response.....

Dear Kaluo;

Thank you for taking the time to contact me with regards to helping you out of your situation.  I need to know how you found my profile?  Is this profile available to be seen in the Ivory Coast?  I fear my life may be in danger if that is the case as I have had dealings in your country before.  I trust that the information I'm about to give to you will be kept strictly secret between me and you.  I am an arms dealer as well as a hired "problem solver" if you will.  I have provided many warring factions the means to kill each other off in your country.  Cant say I blame people for wanting to knock each other off there as it is a sh$*hole, but thats neither here or there really.  Not trying to be mean or anything, but i'd rather live in a crack infested whore house than to live in that country.  Anyways, ive also been given money to "take care of business" in your country, by both rebel forces and government authorities.  Without giving you too much as I dont really know you and I cant be sure who reads this, but when someone has a problem with someone else, I make that someone else dissappear............get my drift?

I kinda feel bad as your father may have been one of the guys who got whacked either by me or by arms supplied by me.  I was thinking about this the other day and it's amazing that you contact me now.  Its like you were reading my mind!  I want to turn over a new leaf and I think im going to start with you brother!

So how much money are we talking about here.  Would you be coming to live with me?  Are you married with kids?  Would they be coming here too?  And how much do I stand to make out of this??

Looking forward to hearing from you my friend!  Lets get this thing going!

I.S. Yeouu 

well see if he decides to "play" back....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Sep 2007)

We get the scams by phone. There is a delay when we answer, then we hear (usually in broken english): "Dear Friend, your Visa card number has been randomly selected and you have won an all expenses paid cruise to the Carribbean. (We don't have now, nor ever had a Visa card)  In order for you to claim your cruise line tickets, we will need your Card number and expiration date to purchase the tickets so we can mail them to you, then your money will be paid for by us.----they usually ask if there are any questions now, and I usually tell them where to go while informing them we've never had a Visa card. Or if I'm bored and have nothing better to do..... I screw with their minds. It's amazing how quickly they hang up after being informed that they've reached the office of the RCMP's international anti-fraud unit.


----------



## Duck (16 Sep 2007)

MP 811.  Shame on you!    Where's the charity?  

Can't you see that Kaluo Dikko (pronounced 'call you a dicko') is suffering the loss of his father in the bloodless coup of December 1999 ... or the failed attempt in January of 2001 ... or maybe it was the third (bloody) coup in September 2002 when government ministers were actually targeted (ref. US State Dept website).  Poor kid, he's been trying for at least five years to get his money out even though he's been sending emails from (and possibly living in?) Italy, France, the US ....   

And I'm with those that propose immediate deportation (following a lengthy prison sentence, please) for anyone convicted of scamming others, regardless of what they may be forced to return to.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2007)

Skookum Duck said:
			
		

> And I'm with those that propose immediate deportation (following a lengthy prison sentence, please) for anyone convicted of scamming others



Nope, lets just deport them and not waste anymore money on them by keeping them in our prisons.


----------



## LJ15 (16 Sep 2007)

For the best in the art of "scamming the scammers" one must view Gilbert Murray's website at  http://www.scambuster419.co.uk/index.html. A true work of art!!!


----------



## Duck (16 Sep 2007)

I'm still new to the community and don't want to be accused of baiting or otherwise getting myself in trouble with the DS.  

Without pushing this thread in the wrong direction, I personally want to see ALL prison sentences served as hard time, regardless of the crime -- no TV, no creature comforts, rigid work schedules 24/7, no R&R, and these ***holes can start compensating their victims and society.  Education (which I firmly believe is a great equalizer) would only be focused on real job skills (e.g. welding, automotive repair, and accounting to name a few ... no sense teaching them law and making them better criminals).


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2007)

Skookum Duck said:
			
		

> I'm still new to the community and don't want to be accused of baiting or otherwise getting myself in trouble with the DS.
> 
> ...



Too funny. Search some of the DS posts ... and you'll see that a whole bunch of us have advocated the same position you have laid out!!


----------



## MP 811 (16 Sep 2007)

Skookum Duck said:
			
		

> MP 811.  Shame on you!    Where's the charity?



ya, your right.................I got plenty of charity!  Id like to show him personally how much charity I possess!!!! ;D


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (18 Sep 2007)

> Now Vern, do you really think that will happen.
> 
> He will go through years of appeals and while the appeals are going on. He will have a child born in Canada just to make it difficult for him to be deported.
> 
> Canada sucks on issues as this.



Yep, we'll hug him show him how harsh our Canadian justice system is, by giving him a sucker a slap on the hand and tell him he's been a bad, bad boy. Then we'll even give him a place to live, because by now he has realized how nice a place Canada is to live and claimed refugee status. With our "looped holed" immigration policies it will take about five years for his case to be heard and by then he'll will have disappeared into the woodwork. It's almost laughable.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Sep 2007)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> Yep, we'll hug him show him how harsh our Canadian justice system is, by giving him a sucker a slap on the hand and tell him he's been a bad, bad boy. Then we'll even give him a place to live, because by now he has realized how nice a place Canada is to live and claimed refugee status. With our "looped holed" immigration policies it will take about five years for his case to be heard and by then he'll will have disappeared into the woodwork. It's almost laughable.



You're depressing me... unfortunately thats what our system has become...


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And after the courts have dealt with him, deport his ass, with all due haste.




Ha!

I reckon the taxpayer will be funding airfare for the rest of his family to come out and live, then provide housing and welfare on top of it all.

A .22 short in the head, and feed him to the pigs, they'll eat anything.

I get 100's of emails all the time requesting such, and anyone with one brain cell only has to press delete, so I don't have much sympathy for the old guy either, soory but its unfortunate, but I don't.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (18 Sep 2007)

Any email I get that does not come from someone I know.... gets deleted.  No sneak peek - just flush it away.
If it was important & I shouldknow the person, they'll try again OR call again...


----------



## MP 811 (18 Sep 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> and anyone with one brain cell only has to press delete,



I tend to think I have at least one brain cell, but the purpose of me writing back to him was to play his game back.  Incidentally, he actually answered my email.  Guess he took me seriously!


----------



## Hawk (18 Sep 2007)

OK, MP 811 - you're driving me crazy! What did he respond?

I like to mess with telemarketers, but that's another topic  >


Hawk


----------



## GUNS (19 Sep 2007)

Vern, you are not " Day-Dreaming" on Army time are you. 






			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ouch; you've ruined my day-dreaming.


----------



## NavComm (25 Sep 2007)

That's pretty funny 811. I don't think my computer is fortified enough to get into return emailing any of the fraudsters who send me spam/phishing mail. I just delete, delete, delete.


----------



## MP 811 (25 Sep 2007)

ok, so here's part 2.....his response to my email to him.......

From Kaluo Dikko
Avenue 5 Lot 172 Sogefia Cocody  Quarters 
Abidjan Cote d' Ivoire West Africa
Tel+22508445366 
 (CONFIDENTIAL

Hello Dear Friend,
Good day and how are you today Dear Friend.I am glad to receive your kind response concerning the proposal for your kind assistance for Investment  establishment in your base.i got across you email in this website http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/Army/forum/
Thanks for your response to this co-operation the proposal  is Just for  your assistance in fund transfer and  investment establishment  in your base for long time mutual relationship in lucratives areas.

However,I will not want you  to be skepitcal or having doubt of any kind concerning the authenticity and legitimacy of this transaction, Since we have not known or meet each other before, it was due to the political instablity in our country that make's me to use this medium to search for a means of  geting out of our country Ivory Coast, because since this political uprising started in our country which have resulted to war  since this past  years now every body is geting away from the country as election is coming up soon.
I am 22 years and second year medicine student  from bouake university in northern Ivory Coast west Africa before the war started in our region which led to the closure of our school.So as I have legitimately inherited this amount of money from my late father which I will want to relocate for establishment with a help of trust worthy person in more political stability country of yours.

Meanwhile, I need  you to indicate your full interest and willingness to associate with me for long time relationship for the mutual benefits of both of us.  
However Dear friend, what I mean is that I inherited this vital sum  of NINE MILLION FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND USD $9.500,000 USD Which I will need your assistance for the investment establishment in lucratvies avenue over there in your base in areas like (Hotel Management, Real Estate Housing project, Stock  Market, Manufacturing Etc) 
Infact every investment will be on your advice since I am still a student before I lost my father.whom when he was alive serves as minister of Social Affairs and also deals in Cocoa and Coffee Plantation with Gold and Diamond mining trading in Bouake northern distrct of Cote d'Ivoire,which is the EMPIGO rebel held district areas for the past  years now in Ivory Coast West Africa.

The rebels killed my father and almost our family members  on the first day this uprising started,I was at the school campus when this  tragedy happened, that  was the reason why I  escaped the tragedy.They killed My father  and some other top government officials because they were not supporting their selfish ambition to over throw the  the present government of Laurent Gbagbo.
However,this money is a legitmately acquired Money and must to be invested in legitimate venture.This money is deposited  in a bank here  known as the BICICI bank Limited in Abidjan Cote d' Ivoire west Africa where I am staying now, but very willing to travel out due to the political instablity in the country.The fund is deposited with the name of my late father as the depositor and my name as the next of kin.I have been at the bank to confirm the existance of this money with the deposit certificate lodgement slip the bank issued to my late father as of the time he made this deposit, and the bank has also  reconfirm the deposit with a statement of the account status, which i will attach on my next message  just for your review.

Please Send to me your private telephone and fax number for more vocal conversation on the next step for smooth acheviement of this project. 
Thanks for your positive response, this assure's me  that you will be capable to handle this investment I am assuring that everything is in order,I want you to be rest assured that this project is 100% risk free and legitimate in the sense that there will never be any strange protocols or what ever illegality to be attached to it everything will be transparent to both of us.Only what I need from you is to be a good and honest partner who will assist me to receive this fund over there for establishment while I continue my education.
It was due to the political instabilty in our country Ivory Coast that make's me to search for a means  geting out of the country since most of personals is going away from the country due the crises that have resulted to war since the past  years now.

 I will be delighted to inform you once again,the exactly areas in which I need your assistance,As I have already informed you the source and origin of my fund is inheritance from my late father.

Just for you assist me to recover this fund to your base into a good account with out much taxes to it.And invest it in profitable venture. For your assistance in these areas I am suggesting to give you at least 15% from the total fund as gift after the transfer while 3% will be set aside for any expenses that might incur during this transaction. Then rest will be for the investment programme.
Do not forget to send your phone number with house address on your next message.
You will contact bank direct in order for you to link up direct with the bank to confirm the authenticity legitimacy of this project. I am waiting for your Urgent response.
 I will be at the bank to discuss and finalise the best way in which the money will be uplifted to your base for the establishment programme.
I am assuring you that this transaction is 100% lagitimate and guaranteed.in case if the content is not weel understandeble please do not fail to call me on this number Tel+22508445366 
Thanks for your understanding and continual co-operations.
Yours Sincerely
Kaluo Dikko


im laughing my arse off now as this guy thinks im serious.  and my response to him...................

Dearest Kaluo;

I have to be skeptical and have doubt because I found this......

http://www.techmall.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1962

Are you trying to (#*$ with me?  Might I remind you that im a very powerful person.  Remember I told you about making peoples "problems" disappear?  Well your becoming a problem to me.

I suggest you take your lame ass attempt at scaming me and put it better use.  I dont know, maybe get yourself a f*#&*@$ job and earn your living instead of trying to steal it from others..........

You make me sick.  



Wonder if he'll respond to this one!!!................. :


----------



## military granny (23 Oct 2007)

: Sgt. George Green (sgt.georgegreen@us.army.mil) 
 You may not know this sender. Mark as safe | Mark as unsafe 
Sent: October 23, 2007 4:32:53 AM 
Reply-to: georgegreen@mail.ru 
To:  Attention,How is everything going, I hope great?Though i have not considered this medium to be the best manner to haveapproached you on this issue being that the internet has been greatlyabused over the recent years and is very unsecured for informations ofvital importance. I have decided to take the chance seeing that no other means could havebeen faster and more efficient than the E-mail. I write to youirrespective of the fact you do not know me,but please do consider thisletter as a request from a brother in need of assistance. My name is George Green(Sgt)an American soldier, I am serving in themilitary of the 1st Armored Division here in Iraq. As you know we arebeing attacked by insurgents everyday and car bombs, it will come worstnow Saddam Hussein was executed. During one of our rescue Mission wecame across a safe that contains the total sum of $21,000,000 (Twenty oneMillion Us Dollars) that belongs to the revolutionaries, which I believethey use in buying weapons and ammunitions, and it was agreed by all partypresent that the money will be shared amongst us. You can go to this weblink to read about events that took place here:http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm Out of the total fund my share was $8,000,000 (Eight Million US Dollars). I am seeking your assistance to evacuate my share of the money, which is$8,000,000 out of here to you, in as much as you can assure me that my ownshare will be safe in your care until I complete my service here. This is no stolen money,and there are no dangers involved, as I have madearrangements with a UN representative based in Asia who promised todeliver the fund to any of my choosing destination. I shall becompensating you with US$2,500,000.00 (Two Million, Five Hundred ThousandDollars) on final conclusion of this project,while the rest shall be forme for my investment purposes. One passionate appeal I will make to you is not to discuss this matterwith a third party, should you have reasons to reject this offer, pleasedestroy this e-mail as any leakage of this information will be too bad forme. I do not know for how long we will remain here, and I have survived twosuicide bomb attacks, which prompted me to reach out for help because Iwill be migrating to you to invest and start a new life not as a soldieranymore.Please if this proposal is acceptable by you, kindly send me an e-mailsignifying your interest including your most confidential telephonenumbers for quick communication also your home address where the fundwould be delivered. As soon as I receive your email with the information, I will furnish youwith full details on when and how the fund shall be delivered to you bythe diplomat and he will make a contact with you before anything move.Waiting for our urgent reply.Best regards,Sgt. George Green.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Oct 2007)

That's really low!!!


----------



## missing1 (23 Oct 2007)

There are tons of these out there, I laugh at the spelling then forward it to   "info@phonebusters.com" and they do whatever with it.

Dave


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Oct 2007)

A quote from the "Phone Busters" page (http://www.phonebusters.com/english/index.html):



> Welcome
> 
> What's New?
> 
> info@phonebusters.com and wafl@phonebusters email accounts are currently disabled, we apologize for this temporary inconvenience.


----------



## geo (23 Oct 2007)

Hmmm.... Interesting - NOT!

Sgt Green has a russian email address?  (georgegreen@mail.ru)

Just another reiteration of an old scam under a new guise.

"flush"!


----------



## vonGarvin (23 Oct 2007)

I Can't believe that George Green is up to this


----------



## Kyu (23 Oct 2007)

This sound a lot like the Nigerian scam.  :threat:


----------



## aesop081 (23 Oct 2007)

Kyu said:
			
		

> This sound a lot like the Nigerian scam.  :threat:



Realy ?


----------



## MP 811 (23 Oct 2007)

Kyu said:
			
		

> This sound a lot like the Nigerian scam.  :threat:



Im glad you figured that one out for me.  I was about to rush to Sgt George Green's aid!


----------



## Greymatters (23 Oct 2007)

Actually it sounds kind of original for an email, although somebody must have been watching Kelly's Heroes to get the idea...


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Actually it sounds kind of original for an email, although somebody must have been watching Kelly's Heroes to get the idea...



Please, lets not give any more excuses for Sgt Shultz to go off on an "Oddball" rant!!!   
Woof, woof, that's my other impression of a dog.


----------



## TN2IC (24 Oct 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Please, lets not give any more excuses for Sgt Shultz to go off on an "Oddball" rant!!!
> Woof, woof, that's my other impression of a dog.



Always with the negative waves PMedMoe, always with the negative waves....





Arf arf arf... That's my other dog impression.


----------



## medaid (24 Oct 2007)

Muahaha I loved that! Especially with all of it's spelling mistakes and gramar usage. Oh well. I think I'd say something like "money first, talk later" if I really wanted to waste my time sending a reply ;D


----------



## Greymatters (28 Nov 2007)

Im pretty sure this is another form of scam email trying to get personal information for identity theft or other criminal uses, but its the first time Ive seen it in this style.  Would like to know if anyone else has seen this style before:

GALLERY OF ARTS & CRAFT LIMITED
P.O Box 750,Manchester,UK,M11 2BX.
Tell:+(44)7886350719  

Dear Sir/Madam,  

My name is Anastasia Vickers , I am an artist with my husband Mr Gary Donald. We own the GALLERY OF ARTS & CRAFT COMPANY in the UK. Our company deals in sales of Arts, Crafts works and just recently in the exportation of African Arts and Fashion. We have been receiving orders from NORTHERN AMERICA, AUSTRALIA and some other countries in the world, which we have not been able to process completely since we do not have a payment receiving personnel in those Areas. We have decided to recruit payment officers online, hence, we are looking to employ a representative to process our payments in these areas - due to delays in processing international payments here in UK e.g (checks and money order).  

DONALD GALLERY OF ARTS & CRAFTS needs a book-keeper in the USA, ASIA and EUROPIANS countries, so we want to know if you will like to work online from home, getting paid weekly without leaving or affecting your present job?  

FLEXIBLE PROGRAM:One hour per day at your own choice, daytime OR evening time.  

WORK AT HOME:Act as a payment manager for our company in UK (Part-time) Professional contact team with very good support and communication skills.  OTHER HIGHLIGHTS:No selling involved, no kit to buy, we don't charge you anything  

COMMISSION:10% of every payment you processed. Money order / Check that is cashed instantly. is what you get from the total cashed amount. (EXAMPLE) If you receive a check of $10, 000.00 your net income is $1000.00. You will process at least 3-4 orders per WEEK.  

IMPORTANT:You must be 18 years of age and above.  

VERY IMPORTANT NOTE:We DO NOT ask you for any personal information, (Example) No bank names, No bank account number, routing number, credit card, passwords, SSN # etc. If anyone asks for those on our behalf , please do not give this informations out to anyone. This is to ensure your security and non involvement in cases of Identity theft.  

U.S, CANADIAN OR AUSTRALIAN CITIZENSHIP. If you meet these conditions do not wait to get back to us asap.  

EMPLOYMENT FORM  
First Name:
Last Name:
Address:
City:
State:
Zip Code:
Country:
Home Phone #:
Cell Phone #:
Email Address:
Present Occupation:
Age:
Marital Status:   

Please, kindly reply us at our personal email address: ( vickersartworks2010@hotmail.co.uk )

_Note: Email address has been checked and is likely fictitious. _


----------



## kkwd (28 Nov 2007)

This particular email has a mention, along with many others, on 419baiter.com. It is about half way down the page of his many emails listed. Have a look at his "The Games" page and see how he baits the scammers.
http://www.419baiter.com/_scam_emails/419_emails_15019.html


----------



## xena (28 Nov 2007)

Also, considering the spelling errors, ("europians"?) and the uniquely American way of spelling "check" suggest that this documents does not have a UK origin.


----------



## JBoyd (28 Nov 2007)

I thought that the games that were being done by 419baiter.com were hilarious, its nice to see that someone is having fun at the scammers expense


----------



## Greymatters (28 Nov 2007)

kkwd said:
			
		

> This particular email has a mention, along with many others, on 419baiter.com. It is about half way down the page of his many emails listed. Have a look at his "The Games" page and see how he baits the scammers.
> http://www.419baiter.com/_scam_emails/419_emails_15019.html



Found it, thanks for the assist!


----------



## Bintheredunthat (9 Jan 2008)

Just a little story about a situation I've come across.......please move to appropriate location if I've posted in wrong area.

So I saw an ad in a local online selling place, advertising a vehicle for a very low price.  No doubt a hoax, but I with curiosity - contacted the listing person almost as a joke.  You never know when a disgruntled ex-wife will be selling off a cheating husband's assets (as the urban legend goes) -  .  The reply I receiving basically solidified my suspicion - but look what the person wrote to me:

_Hello,

My name is (name omitted - just in case) and  and i'm a sergent in the Canadian Forces 
 This is a 2003 Cadillac  Escalade  in perfect conditions without any mechanical problems,
 in mint condition, no scratches, flaws or any kind of damage, slightly used in 100% working and looking conditions.
 Has never been repaired, never been involved in any type of accident or had any paint or body work done!
 The price for this car is $ 7,000 and all the shipping/handling and insurance charges are included in this price.
You will get the car with all the papers, original documentation, clear title and a bill of sale signed by me as well. 
If you decide on buying it, I want the deal closed only through eBay's Vehicle Purchase program and 
if you would like to go further with this deal, please email me and i will let you know more about the transaction.

Here is more info and more pics:

 Engine: 6.0L V8 MPI
Trans: 4 Spd Automatic
Mileage: 94,790KM
Equipment
Air Conditioning
Power Steering
Power Windows
Power Locks
Heated Seat
Driver's Air Bag
Passenger Air Bag    
Title: Clear

20" custom chrome wheels, power sunroof, xenon headlights, naviagtion, 
rear parking sensors, custom front chrome grill, rear spoiler, exhaust tips, 
hardwood steering wheel, and 3rd row seating. Runs and drives absolutely perfectly.
 Garage kept and maintained impeccably. _

I should mention at this point that the ad was not listed on the site for more than a few hours before it was pulled.  No doubt a move my moderators after noticing the obvious.

Hmmmm....so I looked up this person's name on the DWAN - nope, no Sgt X anywhere.  But that doesn't make it concrete that he does not exist.  So I let it sit for a few days and emailed this person back asking if I could see the vehicle.  Here is the second response I received:

_Hello again,

The car is in a warehouse of the shipping company, in Calgary, Alberta, 
ready for delivery because I'm not in Canada for the moment and the pick it up option is not available. 
There is nothing wrong with it ... I sell it at this price because i was sent with my unit for peace maintenance 
in Barcelona, Spain, and i don't know for how long. About 250 members of the Canadian Forces are currently serving here.
 They play a key role in the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF).
The transaction will be made under eBay's protection for our safety because i'm a verified member and
 i have a purchase protection account of $ 20,000. The car will arrive to you with all the original documents,
including owner's manual, clear title,  bill of sale on your name and if it won't match with my description,
 you will have 5 days to return it and i will pay for the shipping back. So ...i will need your full name, 
shipping address, and a phone #, to prepare the shipping and contact eBay to start this transaction. 
They will give you further instructions on how to complete this deal.
reply soon .._  At this point, they attached some very nice photos of the vehicle.  In impeccable shape no less.  I don't know too many CF members who would sacrifice a 40-50 thousand dollar rig for a mere 7 grand.  

And that's about where I stand now.  Some might just say, "Ah don't worry about it.  Just ignore him".  But I think I'm more angry that this piece of garbage might be using the same tactics on some poor soul only to steal money from them.

Any comments, suggestions??  Figured there might be some pretty good heads around here with enough experience to know how to handle this.  Personally, I'd like to see someone in jail for potentially trying to tarnish a made up name & rank of a person who is thought to be serving his Country.  Of course it's more than likely that this person is in a far away land where they can hide their trail very easily from our laws.

Bin


----------



## Franko (9 Jan 2008)

I smell the lovely odour of poo emanating from that one.

Wow.

ISAF in Spain. What next? SFOR in Toronto?

Regards


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jan 2008)

Soldiers?  With guns?  In OUR cities?   I hope you're making that up......  :-\


----------



## Loachman (9 Jan 2008)

A "sergent in the Canadian Forces " who can't spell his alleged rank, to boot.

Fraud. Have you reported him to the appropriate authority on that site?


----------



## Penny (9 Jan 2008)

Purchase protection account? Never heard of it. If he is referring to PayPal protection, the maximum they will cover a purchaser for is two thousand, not twenty as the seller is claiming. Here is a link to how it works if you want to see for yourself:

    http://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/UserAgreement/ua/USUA-outside#pbp-policy

    I hope you report the creep to Ebay. I'm certain it will not be the first time someone has tried to take advantage of the site so it seems logical that they already have measures in place to follow up on these things. Every fraud that is committed is bad for their business after all. 

   All in all, good for you for trusting your instincts. With the advancement of modern con-artists, sometimes the little hairs on the back of your neck are your best defence.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2008)

> ... I sell it at this price because i was sent with my unit for peace maintenance
> in Barcelona, Spain, and i don't know for how long. About 250 members of the Canadian Forces are currently serving here.



 :rofl:

I would buy it just for the fact they are on peace maintenance in Barcelona, Spain.   Lemme guess, they also were a member of the royal family of Lesoto, and because the the King was killed in coup, all the assets were frozen in Switzerland.  However if  you give them 10,000 dollars of Canadian dollars, you will receive 1.2 Billion gold francs.....

 :rofl:


We get 'em all the time ....

dileas

tess


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Jan 2008)

Calgary....man faking to be in the military...

John hill is selling his ride?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jan 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> I smell the lovely odour of poo emanating from that one.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



I will sign up for the Spanish duty, better woman and wine.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2008)

Between the "sergent" and "peace maintenance" I surmise that the fella, whoever he is - is a francophone.....

Sergent for a francophone is OK
peace maintenance is a literal translation of "maintien de la paix"...

His being in Spain on an ISAF mission is RTFO but, some of the things said can be explained and make sense - if he is a francophone based out of Calgary.... and there are some of those over there...


----------



## Bintheredunthat (10 Jan 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Between the "sergent" and "peace maintenance" I surmise that the fella, whoever he is - is a francophone.....
> 
> Sergent for a francophone is OK
> peace maintenance is a literal translation of "maintien de la paix"...
> ...



It does fit as I remember hearing how A LOT of these internet scammers are based out of Africa, so perhaps someone is sitting at their computer with a English/African-French dictionary looking up words.  

I think he would have been better off going for something a little more current though mission wise.   

I guess his organization is very organized.   :

Bin


----------



## bwatch (19 Feb 2008)

One way to find out where he is, is open up the headers of the guys e-mail to you then using the DNS numbers, they work from Top Down. Copy and Paste these numbers into http://www.ripe.net/fcgi-bin/whois. It will then find the name of the ISP in question. If the guy says he's in Barcelona but his ISP is in Nigeria, you know it's phony.


----------



## CBH99 (19 Feb 2008)

ALMOST like the Nigerian letter scam, as pointed out in a post above...


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Feb 2008)

Have some fun with it, and post your results here;

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2008)

Some related discussion here:

http://www.419legal.org/fraud/23635-hello-first-time-here.html

http://answercenter.ebay.ca/thread.jspa?threadID=1000005692&tstart=132&mod=1193842099987


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (19 Feb 2008)

The sad part in all this is some poor sap always takes the bait and falls for the scam. Its risky enough buying a used car sight seen from a snake oil salesman, but buying one over the web, not in this lifetime.

There was a program about these Nigerian scams on W-5 a while back and it's scary of how many people actually get sucked in.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (19 Feb 2008)

My partner at work got this today from a kijiji ad she responded too....

Hello, 

I'm Sgt. Scott Roberts. The car is american model with miles and km. The mileage represented on this vehicle is accurate. No accidents. The exterior is in mint condition. Not only are there no door dings on this vehicle, it will roll out of our showroom detailed, looking and smelling new. 
The transmission in this car still shifts like it did when it was brand new. The engine in this car runs like a top. The vehicle's electric is working perfectly. This extra clean exterior makes this used auto look new. The interior is extra clean and is in perfect condition.

Year: 2003
Milenage: 53676
VIN Number: 3VWSK69M53M148820
Transmission: Automatic
Interior: Black
Exterior: Red
Title: Clear 
Engine: 4 CYLINDERS 2.0 Liters
Fuel Type: Gasoline 

Options:
CD Player, Sunroof, Side Airbags, Passenger Airbag  
Anti-Lock Brakes, Air Conditioning, Power Windows, Power Locks, Cruise Control

I am in the Canadian Forces and I was sent with my unit for peace maintenance in Croatia/Europe. Right now I am in Rijeka.

The car is at eBay's Shipping Center in Calgary/AB from where it will be shipped. They will handle the transaction for me. You will make the payment to eBay and they will hold the money until you receive the car. ONLY AFTER you receive the car and you inspect it (for 10 days) eBay will release the payment to me. In this way we are both protected.

Along with the car you will also receive all the documentation's required for registration and the keys. I will send you all the papers and documents (clear title, service records, owner's manual)  and a notarized Bill of Sale signed by me and by a lawyer. This is a door to door transaction and from the moment the car will be at your door you will be in contact with the one in charge for shipping. 
Since the car is at eBay I have to do the deal through them therefore you can be sure that it will be done smoothly.  

The amount you will have to pay in order to own the car is $3200 with shipping costs and insurance included. I accept only PayPal or Bank Transfer as payment method. 
Please get back to me asap if you decide to buy, and include in your e-mail your full name and address where you want it shipped so I can start the deal with eBay. You will receive all the transaction payment and shipping details from them. 

Looking forward to hear from you, 
Sgt. Scott Roberts
Canadian Forces
Rijeka, Croatia


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Feb 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> The sad part in all this is some poor sap always takes the bait and falls for the scam. Its risky enough buying a used car sight seen from a snake oil salesman, but buying one over the web, not in this lifetime.
> 
> There was a program about these Nigerian scams on W-5 a while back and it's scary of how many people actually get sucked in.



"There's a sucker born every minute".

PT Barnum is one of my heroes.


----------



## Teeps74 (19 Feb 2008)

My best response would be to forward the email to the RCMP, and make sure the scammer is in the CC field.

Of course, messing with them ebolamonkey style would be a lot more fun if I had the time.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Feb 2008)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> PT Barnum is one of my heroes.



"This way to the egress"


----------



## bwatch (20 Feb 2008)

This guy should also be reported to his e-mail provider which is not his ISP's but they will remove it from their server. Explane to them in the e-mail what is going on. ( John Fraley: jfraley011@yahoo.ca) is this guys Yahoo mail address..

It's a good thing you checked in with us first before sending any cash.

I may also try and report this to the Military Police as he is Impersonating someone with Rank, this is a Criminal Offense.

If you can get him to send you an e-mail. Yahoo actually captures the ISP's name that is being used to get onto Yahoo with in order to send mail. Each computer also has it's own signature, they are serial numbers and they will use this information to track him down.

Kinsley, Gary


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Feb 2008)

My partners son is a TO cop and she sent it to him.....


----------



## bwatch (20 Feb 2008)

Great, keep us posted. I'd love to see that asshole cought with his pants down. I hate people like this who try to take advantage.  I know an older man who was duped out of $16,000.00 by way of the Nigerian Letter Scam. When I found out, I went to him and asked if he listened to the NEWS.

Remember, you have to send the Headers in order to find this ISP name


----------



## Greymatters (21 Feb 2008)

I think the idea is not to actually exchange money for a piece of junk masquerading as the identified vehicle.  What they do is ask you to pay for shipping fees and other costs to get it released or out of storage as part of an advance on the cost of the vehicle.  Bye-bye goes the money...

To counter this scam type of scam, you should ask for an ID number of the vehicle and a phone number to call so you can arrange to inspect the vehicle prior to purchase. But this is the first Ive heard of someone impersonating a Canadian service member...


----------



## garb811 (21 Feb 2008)

Just to clarify, unless Chuckles McSwindler is sending his phishing email from a Defence Establishment, using a DND computer or network OR the recipient is on a Defence Establishment or recieves it via a DND email address etc, MP have no jurisdiction here even if he is trying to pass himself off as a CF member.  If you want to make a complaint, contact your local Police Service.

MODS:  This should probably be moved out of the MP sub-forum...


----------



## bwatch (21 Feb 2008)

Just for the fun of it, look up on SuperPages.ca for EBAY Calgary, they should have a 1-800 number. Give them a call and ask them if they have Automobile Storage, if they say "yes" give them the name of that so called Sgt and if he has a car being stored and waiting to be sold and tell them why your calling.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Feb 2008)

Why waste any of your time doing that, It is a scam.

You can ignore it, forward it to the police, or play with them and post it on www.ebolamonkey.com

Anything more than that, you are wasting your time.  

Do you do any of that with all the other spam you get in your inbox?

dileas

tess


----------



## bwatch (21 Feb 2008)

Sometimes I do and every so often I am able to look up information on them, to the point of finding an address and phone number.  The one passing himself off as a Sgt should be stopped so he doesn't con anymore people.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Feb 2008)

bwatch said:
			
		

> Sometimes I do and every so often I am able to look up information on them, to the point of finding an address and phone number.  The one passing himself off as a Sgt should be *stoped *  so he doesn't con anymore people.



I agree , he should be 'stoped' and as thoroughly as possible!  Is it painful?   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Feb 2008)

Well, according to Dictionary.com:

*stope  (stōp)  
n.   An excavation in the form of steps made by the mining of ore from steeply inclined or vertical veins.

tr.v.   stoped, stop·ing, stopes
To remove (ore) from or mine by means of a stope. *

It sounds very painful!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Feb 2008)

My old man was targeted by scammers when we lived out in BC. This was before hotmail, google or any of that fancy interweb scamming. This was all done by phone. They would constantly phone, telling us that we had just won a brand new R.V, and in order for it to be delivered, we would have to send a cheque for "thirteen-five," of course we would be reimbursed after receiving the R.V. 
He knew for a fact that it was a scam, so just as a joke he sent them a cheque for thirteen-five. Thats $13.05, not the $1350 or $13 500 that they had meant when they said "thirteen-five."  A few days later, they phoned again, cursing hell and high water that there wasn't enough money on the cheque.
_PS: The cheque was cancelled before they could actually get their grubby little hands on 1 300 penny candies.
_
Midget


----------



## deedster (21 Feb 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> My old man was targeted by scammers when we lived out in BC._PS: The cheque was cancelled before they could actually get their grubby little hands on 1 300 penny candies.
> _


Hah!  Good for him Midget!


----------



## bwatch (21 Feb 2008)

I would have sent $13. 05 in Canadian Tire Money


----------



## bwatch (21 Feb 2008)

For sure, all the pain he can take and more.



			
				Greymatters said:
			
		

> I agree , he should be 'stoped' and as thoroughly as possible!  Is it painful?   ;D


----------



## CdnArtyWife (22 Feb 2008)

As much as I agree that this is a major scam in progress, it may also be a case of a group of people cloning vehicles, and selling stolen vehicles with legit VINs. 

The RCMP released a requested not too long ago that the public report any suspected vehicle cloning to them. I think, scam or not, let the RCMP and/or your local police detatchment be the judge. 

Perhaps these people will end up in jail, even if not specifically for impersonating a member of the CF. Justice is justice, afterall.


The RCMP webpage for info on reporting scams can be found here.

Going back to lurk mode now  ,

CAW


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Feb 2008)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52524/post-680593.html#msg680593

Hmm....


----------



## Pelorus (19 Sep 2008)

Try to say that five times fast.  

You think the guy would know the tricks of his own trade... 

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/19/nyregion/19broker.html


> Police Say Thieving Broker Lost Loot in a Web Scheme
> 
> For investors who lose money in the market, there is understandable concern. For those whose brokers make off with their cash, there is understandable outrage.
> 
> ...



*Emphasis mine


----------



## FastEddy (19 Sep 2008)

boot12 said:
			
		

> Try to say that five times fast.
> 
> You think the guy would know the tricks of his own trade...
> 
> ...




That would be truly Poetic Justice, if were true, but I seriously doubt it. My guess would be that its in a Numbered Swiss Bank Account.

Perpetrators of Confidence Schemes and Crimes are extremely intelligent people (of course I do not include the Nigerian groups in this Category). Unless there was a substantial paper and money trail to support this claim and even then, I would be suspect and investigate further.

It is my opinion that Mr. Axel will end up with a slap on the wrist and even after paying his Lawyer, will end up with a healthy retirement package.


----------



## geo (19 Sep 2008)

possibly it's just me but, I would force M Axel to go to Nigeria to recover the missing 400K$


----------



## FastEddy (20 Sep 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> possibly it's just me but, I would force M Axel to go to Nigeria to recover the missing 400K$




Exactly my point, it would be a exercise in futility and impossibility, therefore a great cover storey to conseal the 400k from recovery.

However I personally would discourage Mr. Axel's venture to Nigeria as they probably would enlist him and use his expertise in these matters to sophisticate their Scams.

As I have previously pointed out, a person of Mr. Axel's (for better words) level & experience in these matters, could not possibly have fallen for a Nigerian Scam and to the tune of 400K.

Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Sep 2008)

The following hit one of my e-mail inboxes today:



> Sent: Friday, September 26, 2008 11:47 AM
> Subject: PLEASE REPLY IF OF INTEREST TO YOU
> 
> > Greetings Dear Friend,
> ...


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2008)

- I sure hope there is not a Russian officer whose real name is Lt. Andropov Ivanovitch (doubtful) in South Ossetia at the moment, for he may soon find himself in the basement of No 1/3 Lubyanka Square, wondering if the fingernails on the floor are really his...


----------



## FastEddy (27 Sep 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> The following hit one of my e-mail inboxes today:




Of course I certainly hope that you are taking advantage of this fantastic opportunity and of course helping this poor Russian Soldier .

WARNING; There is a very excellent scam of a Paypal Web Site out, which informs you that a $8.34 USD will be deducted from your account for Ebay purchase 3452201 and shipped to your current address. It also requires you submit a  reconfirmation of account information on a very official fill in form with the (*must submit blank fill in areas for every detail from Postal Code to Bank Acct or Credit Card Number. Right along with drop down menu's and Links which (only would work if Form  was completed and submitted. Really so real looking I went and checked my Account and of course, no such transaction had taken place.

Even a paragraph " if you did not place this order or if incorrect contact the Link below", but when clicked it repeated the page. Really a excellent job with all the Paypal Formats, Info Bars really a great counterfeit.

Sorry I didn't make a copy of Page, but Guys & Gals Beware

Cheers.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Sep 2008)

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/

Let's get in there folks, and put our name inthe bright lights of nailing these mopes!

dileas

tess


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

Sadly, some people will fall for this crap.

Recently the Australian Federal Police gave out a figure in the millions of dollars lost by thick Aussies who have fallen for these Nigerian scams.

Some mothers really do have 'em.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## geo (27 Sep 2008)

I guess there will never be a shortage of candidates / nominees for the Darwin awards


----------



## FastEddy (11 Oct 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Of course I certainly hope that you are taking advantage of this fantastic opportunity and of course helping this poor Russian Soldier .
> 
> WARNING; There is a very excellent scam of a Paypal Web Site out, which informs you that a $8.34 USD will be deducted from your account for Ebay purchase 3452201 and shipped to your current address. It also requires you submit a  reconfirmation of account information on a very official fill in form with the (*must submit blank fill in areas for every detail from Postal Code to Bank Acct or Credit Card Number. Right along with drop down menu's and Links which (only would work if Form  was completed and submitted. Really so real looking I went and checked my Account and of course, no such transaction had taken place.
> 
> ...


 Okay heres a copy I've received today.

  The sender of this message, service@paypal.com, could not be verified by Sender ID. Learn more about Sender ID. 
From :  service@paypal.com <service@paypal.com> 
Sent :  Saturday, October 11, 2008 1:51 AM 
Subject :  Please restore your account access 
  
  |  |  | Inbox 


Dear PayPal Member,

As part of our security measures, we regularly screen activity in the PayPal system. We recently contacted you after noticing an issue on your account.We requested information from you for the following reason:

We have reason to believe that your account was accessed by a third party. Because protecting the security of your account is our primary concern, we have limited access to sensitive PayPal account features. We understand that this may be an inconvenience but please understand that this temporary limitation is for your protection.


Case ID Number: PP-157-769-503

To restore your Account Access click on the link below:
https :// www.paypal. com/cgi-bin/webscr.php?cmd=_processing_Account_login43689473fgh5g4HGGTYGTCCL

Completing all of the checklist items will automatically restore your account access. 
This is a third and final reminder to log in to PayPal as soon as possible.

Once you log in, you will be provided with steps to restore your account access. We appreciate your understanding as we work to ensure account safety.

In accordance with PayPal's User Agreement, your account access will remain limited until the issue has been resolved. Unfortunately, if access to your account remains limited for an extended period of time, it may result in further limitations or eventual account closure. We encourage you to log in to your PayPal account as soon as possible to help avoid this. 

To review your account and some or all of the information that PayPal used to make its decision to limit your account access, please visit the Resolution Center. If, after reviewing your account information, you seek further clarification regarding your account access, please contact PayPal by visiting the Help Center and clicking "Contact Us".

We thank you for your prompt attention to this matter. Please understand that this is a security measure intended to help protect you and your account. We apologize for any inconvenience. 



Sincerely, 


PayPal Account Review Department
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

PayPal Email ID PP638

This is a phoney and not sent by PayPal.

Cheers.


 DS Edit:  Linking removed.


----------



## Maria3a (11 Oct 2008)

There is another Nigerian scam going around too - I've received a few on Hotmail.
saying he's a Marine in Iraq - I can't even remember the exact content.. but it made me sick.
something like "I am Sgt.. USMC, stationed in Iraq.  I have x amount of dollars, please send me your infomation

Something particularly nauseating about that..Using the Forces In Harm's Way- from either side of the border.

Anne




			
				FastEddy said:
			
		

> Okay heres a copy I've received today.
> 
> The sender of this message, service@paypal.com, could not be verified by Sender ID. Learn more about Sender ID.
> From :  service@paypal.com <service@paypal.com>
> ...


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (11 Oct 2008)

A more comprehensive site is www.419eater.com These guys are quite amazing.

-Brodie


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Oct 2008)

Figured I would post this here.

I just got this following e-mail, which I deem spam.



> From Miss Edith Kabbah.
> Republic of ABIDJAN Cote D'ivoire.
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't there one like this before? I believe I recall one like it.

Beav


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Oct 2008)

Here's one I received last night (sanitized version posted). I find the use of a deceased service person reprehensible.

ATTN:


Confidant: Michael xxxxxx


l am Barr. Oscar Lint (retired).

l have a knowledge of an unclaimed estate proceed left in a codicil by a deceased Veteran, Scott G.xxxxx....{2nd Battalion,505th Parachute lnfantry Regiment,3rd Brigade combat Team,82nd Airborne Division at Ft Bragg NC..}.

l am contacting you to seek for your co-operation to stand in as a possible heir since you have the same last name as the deceased beneficiary so that the proceed of this estate could be taken as a fortune before the Probate ref:no is revoked for a lack of "Executor/Executrix".

lf you agree to this confidential consultation....l will advise on the programme of work to expedite this claim through a legitimate arrangement for a mutual benefit ..

Thank you for your anticipated response.

Best regards,

Lint.

Now, while I have "relatives" in the US, their branch of the family diverged in the early 1700s, and by no stretch of the imagination could I claim descent sufficient to access any funds secured by this will.


----------



## kkwd (11 Oct 2008)

Both are 419 scam type emails. There have been previous threads on this topic on this site. 
You can find some info about this at http://www.geocities.com/erectionandcompany/
Hope this site entertains you.


----------



## kratz (11 Oct 2008)

A few years back, I had uninvited communication with a gal from Belarus. Very cute looking, but wanting over 1K to get her into Canada. When I replied that I would not give my firends that much money, the emails became nasty.   ;D I would paste the info if I still had it.


----------



## FastEddy (26 Oct 2008)

[/quote]

Here's a New one I received today that I haven't seen before. You'll notice their English and Spelling is getting better.

 From :  Josh Martins <josh.marts@gmail.com> 
Reply-To :  josh.martins@hydroghana.com 
Sent :  Saturday, October 25, 2008 12:24 PM 
To :  undisclosed-recipients: 
Subject :  Contract oppurtunity in Ghana....Please study carefully 
  
  |  | Junk E-Mail | Inbox 


 We've identified this mail as junk. Please tell us if we were right or wrong by clicking Junk or Not Junk 
   
Dear Sir,

Top of the day to you, my name is Josh Martins and I am a consulting Engineer
for the West African Gas 
Pipeline Project. This is a 678 kilometres long pipeline from the gas reserves
in Nigeria's Escravos region 
of Niger Delta area to Benin, Togo and Ghana. It is the first regional natural
gas transmission system in 
sub-Saharan Africa.

The 569 kilometres long offshore section which runs through the waters of Benin,
Togo and Ghana parallel 
to the coastline, approximately 15 kilometres to 20 kilometres offshore in water
depths of between 30 metres
and 75 metres. The new Nigerian onshore section connects the offshore section
compressor station at Lagos 
Beach with Nigeria’s existing gas grid. Together with the Chevron-owned existing
Escravos-Lagos pipeline, 
operational since 1989, the total length of pipeline is 1,033 kilometres.

My company is an environmental consultancy agency based in Ghana, West Africa
and we carried the 
environmental impact assessment on the project. The project has not taken off
because of leaks detected 
from the Nigerian side. This, however, is not the issue. The issue is that we
have detected the sum of 
US$36.9 Million lying dormant in the accounts of the West African Gas Pipeline
Co. Ltd which is the 
company formed to oversee the project.

I wish to seek your consent to use your details to apply for payment of the said
amount as a contractor for 
the project. You might want to ask why I cannot apply for this sum on my own and
keep it all to myself. 
Believe me, it was the first thought that occurred to me. However, there are
technicalities involved which 
cannot be surmounted should I attempt to do it by myself. First, my company has
already been paid for the 
environmental consultancy and we received the payment two years ago. Secondly, I
cannot be involved 
directly with the above mentioned dormant amount for the simple reason that all
contractors, aside those 
of us who carried out the initial assessments, were carried out by foreign
companies and individuals. 
Therefore, it would be tough for me to claim the funds on my own.

However, should you wish to assist in this, we will prepare documents to
ascertain that either you or your 
company carried out Flow Testing on the project. This way, there will not be any
need for us to provide any 
other sort of physical evidence as to your carrying out the contract. The
documents we put together will be 
inserted in the appropriate quarters for the purposes of verification. You may
rest assured that I have carefully 
thought this out and there is no risk of it not going through. As a matter of
fact, there is no risk involved in 
the project.

Should you assist, you will receive 40% of the total sum, 10% will be set aside
for expenses to be disbursed 
according to what amounts each of us spend in the process of actualising the
project, which I shall retain 
50% as the finder of the project. I do understand that you will have several
questions and I am willing to 
answer them to the best of my ability. Kindly email me a response through my
alternate email address 
josh.martins@hydroghana.com. This is simply because the issue is sensitive and
my secretary has access to this 
email.

Do accept my heartfelt good wishes as I look forward to your response. With very
kind regards,

Josh Martins


Tell your Friends, Keep Safe.

Cheers.


----------



## FastEddy (8 Dec 2008)

[quote 
[/quote]

Okay, heads up here's a new one and twist. Pass it one.

From: Harry Jantamanta
3 Whitehall Court, London, 
SW1A 2EL London 
Private Mobile: 44 704 576 2068


My name is Harry Jantamanta, UN humanitarian abuse reporter here in UN
Independent Station United Kingdom.  I got your contact through cross border
business information centre 

situated here in London as an online investor.

On behalf of my partners, I seek your assistance to accommodate and invest for
us the sum of USD22.6M. The money in question is sourced to us by a particular
head of states as a 

gesture for appreciation of a good work rendered to their country, but In line
with the moral principal of our services, we are not required to accept gift of
any kind nor own 

more than 10,000 USD in our respective bank account, hence our plea to be
represented by a trust worthy person to accommodate and invest the sum for us. 

Please note that this request is not a hoax.
We count on your ability to accommodate and invest the funds for us until we are
able to process our resignation successfully. 

If you are interested please provide me with the following in return email:

YOUR NAME IN FULL
YOUR OFFICE OR RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS
TEL AND FAX NUMBER 

As soon as I hear from you, further details regarding the transaction will be
unveiled to you.

I look forward for your urgent response.


----------



## Shec (19 Dec 2008)

The latest variation on the Nigerian Banking bunko which I received this morning.   Seems to me a Heineken Gift Certificate might  be a more credible come-on than a Bank Draft this time of year, ya' think?  


FEDEX COURIER SERVICE,
EDO STATE,NIGERIA
WEST AFRICA.
19th-12-2008.

Dear Customer!
SHIPMENT CODE: CPEL/OWN/9856
PARCEL #: EG2272

We have been waiting for you to contact us regarding the delivery of your
package to you. We assumed that our contact details was given to you by
Heineken.The content of your package itself is a Bank Draft worth of
$800,00.00USD.The package is registered with us for mailing by Heineken,
We are sending you this email because your package has been registered on a
Special Order.

What you have to do now, is to send us your residential address.Note that as
soon as we confirms your information, it will take only two working day
(48 hours) for your package to be delivered to you. For your
information,the VAT & Shipping charges as well as Insurance fees have been
paid by Heineken before your package was registered.Also note that the
payment that is made on the Insurance, Premium & Clearance Certificates,
are to certify that the Bank Draft is not a Drug Affiliated Fund (DAF)
neither is it funds to sponsor Terrorism in your country. This will help
you avoid any form of query from the Monetary Authority of your country.

However, you will have to pay a sum of  ($160.00USD) to the FedEx Delivery
Department being full payment for the Security Keeping Fee of the FedEx
company as stated in our privacy terms & condition page. Also be informed
that Heineken would have paid for the Security Keeping fee,but we do not
accept such payment considering the facts that all items & packages that
is registered with us have a time limitation and we cannot accept payment
not knowing when you will be picking up the package or even responding to
us.So we cannot take the risk to have accepted such payment in case of any
possible demurrage.

Kindly note that Heineken did not leave us with any further information.
We hope that you respond to us as soon as possible because if you fail to
respond before the expiry date we may refer the package to the Nigerian
Commission for Welfare as the package do not have a return address.

Kindly get back to us (FedEx Delivery Post) by filling the form and send
it to the back to this office.This is mandatory to re-confirm your Postal
address

and telephone numbers.

Full Name:
Contact Address:
Country:
State:
City:
Sex:
Occupation:
Mobile/Fax No:

As soon as your details are received, our delivery team will give you the
necessary payment procedure so that you can effect the payment for the
Security Keeping Fees and hence the delivery of your package to you takes
place immediately.

Yours Faithfully,

Mrs. Asari Victor.
FedEx Online Admin Team.
Tel:+234-709-3073-270


----------



## Old Sweat (19 Dec 2008)

They have opened a Canadian branch office. I got the following a few days ago. Note the creative spelling in the subject heading.


Subj: Canadian Revenue Agecy  
Date: 12/15/2008 6:34:01 A.M. Eastern Standard Time 
From: services@cra-arc.gc.ca 
Sent from the Internet (Details) 

Canada Revenue Agency 
Online Refund Form  
  
After the last annual calculation of your fiscal activity we have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 386.00. 

Please submit the tax refund and allow us 3-9 days in order to process it. 


A refund can be delayed for a variety of reasons. For example submitting invalid records or applying after the deadline. 


To access the form for your tax refund, please click here>>

  
Copyright Canada Revenue Agency. All rights reserved. www.cra-arc.gc.ca


----------



## the 48th regulator (19 Dec 2008)

Teach those scammers a lesson, and post it!

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/










dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2008)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> After the last annual calculation of your fiscal activity we have determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of 386.00.
> 
> Please submit the tax refund and allow us 3-9 days in order to process it.



Why would anyone *submit* a *refund*?   ???  Doesn't even make sense to me.


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Why would anyone *submit* a *refund*?   ???  Doesn't even make sense to me.



would imagine that they're saying that you are entitled to a refund but that, in order to get it, you have to ask for it.....

go on, ask for it, what do you have to loose ???  

>


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Dec 2008)

I've recently been exchanging emails with a Mr. Anderson Fong - Barrister and Solicitor in good standing with the bar in Malaysia.  He has sought me out, because I have the same surname as one of his clients, who was killed by the Tsunami a couple years ago.  If he and I don't act quickly, the Malaysian government will confiscate all the money - which wouldn't be right.  Well, it would be less right than stealing estate money by claiming to be related to a Malaysian anyway... but I digress... had him going for a bit.  Too bad it's a scam - I really could use 60% of $17.5M US.

I'm not sure what part lost him - the text of my last letter, or perhaps the attached picture...



> Mr Fong,
> 
> I would like to phone you, but I am without a phone at the moment (I am stealing my neighbour’s WiFi).  There is a payphone outside of my apartment building, however, if you are willing to call me there, perhaps we can work something out.
> 
> ...





Not actually a picture of me...

** editted for formatting and readability.  many times.  argh.


----------



## BernDawg (19 Dec 2008)

Just got this one a couple of days ago.

OUR REF:TIT/4631,

We avail ourselves of this opportunity to approach you for the establishment of business relations with you. We 

are presently contacting you for the existing post a Representatives / Collection Agents so you can help us 

establish a medium of getting to our customers in the your country, precisely USA and Canada.

If interested, Please contact Aiko Shibata, Controller,Accounting Department via email:  xxxxxxx @ kimo.com.. 

for more information.

Respectfully Submitted,

Tomoyuki Oe,
President.
Tomoyuki Incorporated.
Head office: Tokyo


Wadda ya figger? Scam?   ;D ;D

I had to edit to kill the link.  Bad Bdawg,bad!


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2008)

I always figure that the only reason these scams are still around is because people are falling for them.

Here's a fraudulent letter that is supposed to be from the Canada Revenue Agency.  If you read the letter and look at the form, there are numerous grammatical errors that should alert the recipient that this is not on the up and up.  Also, I don't believe they'd ask for a copy of your passport as identification.

My favorite is this one:

How often do you come to Canada and when did you arrive last?                  Yes                  No                     ???

Makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## geo (20 Dec 2008)

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/nwsrm/lrts/2008/l080818b-eng.pdf

I think the change in font in the main text's body is a giveaway that there's something wrong with the letter.... but that's just me.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Dec 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/nwsrm/lrts/2008/l080818b-eng.pdf
> 
> I think the change in font in the main text's body is a giveaway that there's something wrong with the letter.... but that's just me.



Oh yeah, that too.  Formatting and everything certainly does NOT look like it came from a government agency.


----------



## kkwd (30 Dec 2008)

Here is the weirdest scam email I have ever gotten. There is no end to the ways they can come up with to suck money out of you.

Hi,

My name is Lena, I am 32 years and I live in Russian province. I work in a library and after my work I can use computer when it possible.
I finded your address in internet and I decided to write you this letter.

I have 7-year daughter Angelina, her father abandoned us and we live with my mother.

Due to the crisis in our country my mother lost job and our situation became very difficult.
The price for heating our home is very high and we cannot afford it anymore.

The weather is very cold here already and we don't know what to do.

We need portable stove which give heat from burning wood. We have many wood in our region, but we cannot buy the stove in local market because it cost
equivalent of 192 Euro and very expensive for us.  
If you have any old portable wood burning stove, I pray that you can donate it to us and organize transport of its to our address. We live 200km from
Moscow. This ovens are different, usually they made from cast iron and weight about 100kg.

Please let me know if you can help and I will write you our home address.

I downloaded our picture to free website and you can see it at
(URL removed)

I wish that the New Year will bring you happiness, good health and all your dreams will come true!

Elena.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2009)

If you're dumb enough to send money to a scammer, then you're probably dumb enough to follow that by sending money to the "FBI Agent" on the case ......

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2131643.ece



> By STAFF REPORTER
> 
> Published: Today
> 
> ...


----------



## mssdonna (14 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

I currently work in one of the largest banks in Canada and have had the chance to observe first hand one of these scams take over $130 000.00 worth of a military member and bank customers' money....a "scam" cheque was sent to Mr. X, in turn he deposited the cheque to his account, it was held for a month(due to the amount and being in usd). The cheque cleared.....the kicker was the cheque was from a well know US technology company but the payable to has be "washed" and made payable to "Mr. X". The fraudulent part was only found out after the issuer (technology company) got their cashed cheque back but the proper payable to company didn't recieve their funds. Mr. X had then after a month cabled the money to "scammer" and then found out the "intercepted" cheque he received was fraudulent. At this point the bank is dealing with DND to recover funds from him.
Because of this and similar situations our institution has severe and strict guidelines that are in place to hopefully stop this from ever happening again.

P.S.  If it sounds too good to be true..........IT IS!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

Pollock said:
			
		

> At this point the bank is dealing with DND to recover funds from him.



Help me understand here.....

Some military guy was stupid and sent his money to a scam , so how did this become DND's problem ?


----------



## Yrys (14 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Help me understand here.....
> 
> Some military guy was stupid and sent his money to a scam , so how did this become DND's problem ?



Maybe because Mr. X is an employee of DND? The bank is going to the employer to have a 
direct access to the paycheck ?


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2009)

CDN Aviator, Yrys is probably right.  The bank has probably gone through DND to garnish this guy's wages.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jan 2009)

Pollock said:
			
		

> I currently work in one of the largest banks in Canada and have had the chance to observe first hand one of these scams take over $130 000.00 worth of a military member and bank customers' money....



Ok then. i was reading that to say that some military guy had fallen victim to the scam. So it had me wondering why DND would be involved.


----------



## kkwd (14 Jan 2009)

DND would just act upon a garnishment order from a court. There are only a couple of circumstances when a court order is not required. So the role of DND in this matter is minimal. The bank wouldn't have any dealings with DND without that magic piece of paper in their hand. Anyone can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator, Yrys is probably right.  The bank has probably gone through DND to garnish this guy's wages.




Hold on a sec here.

Why would someone write a cheque, send it to mister Nigeria Scammer, then have his pay garnished.

He would have had to have the money in his account, before he wrote the cheque, correct?

If he borrowed the money from the bank, to cover the amount, I would think the bank would ask questions about why he was borrowing the money.

I am going with CDN Aviator, as this sounds a bit wonky to me.

Especially working for a bank, and one investigating such a scam, I find it hard you would be advertising such fraudulent behaviour on a military site.

Again, I don't buy it either.

dileas

tess


----------



## Yrys (14 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> He would have had to have the money in his account, before he wrote the cheque, correct?



In French reports about those scams, the victims and the banks first think the fraudulent check is legit.
So the victim send a check from his account, with the "money" from the scammers (supposedly) in his account.
When the fraudulent check rebound, the banks take the money from the account, but not everybody
has the same amount of money in their account that they sent to the scammers. Thus need of the banks 
to talk with employers ...

The scammers usually fake checks from others countries, that take a LLONNG time to be check...


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Why would someone write a cheque, send it to mister Nigeria Scammer, then have his pay garnished.
> He would have had to have the money in his account, before he wrote the cheque, correct?
> If he borrowed the money from the bank, to cover the amount, I would think the bank would ask questions about why he was borrowing the money.
> I am going with CDN Aviator, as this sounds a bit wonky to me.



Tess,

This is what was posted:



> I currently work in one of the largest banks in Canada and have had the chance to observe first hand one of these scams take over $130 000.00 worth of a military member and bank customers' money....a *"scam" cheque* was sent to Mr. X, in turn *he deposited the cheque to his account*, it was held for a month(due to the amount and being in usd). *The cheque cleared.*....the kicker was *the cheque was from a well know US technology company but the payable to has be "washed" and made payable to "Mr. X"*. The fraudulent part was only *found out after the issuer (technology company) got their cashed cheque back but the proper payable to company didn't recieve their funds*. *Mr. X had then after a month cabled the money to "scammer"* and *then found out the "intercepted" cheque he received was fraudulent*. At this point the bank is dealing with DND to recover funds from him.
> Because of this and similar situations our institution has severe and strict guidelines that are in place to hopefully stop this from ever happening again.



IIRC, the scam says they will send you a check as they can't cash it and you send them a money order or whatever back for a percentage of their inheritance. 

So:

Mr. X (military member) received a check from Mr. Y (the scammers).  The check they sent him was a check from a well known US tech company which the scammers intercepted and doctored (or copied?) to be made payable to Mr X.  He got the cash after a month and sent the money to Mr. Y.  He didn't find out the *original* check was fake until the company it was actually payable to notified the US tech company that they hadn't received the money.  The US tech company obviously had the (re-doctored?) cashed check which I'm sure they traced (considering the amount it was for) and found that Mr. X had cashed it.  Now, this money is recovered and Mr. X is out however much he sent to Mr. Y.  At this point, the bank is probably going through DND to get the money back from Mr. X.  Not to mention, the bank in question now has better guidelines in place to avoid this sort of thing, as I'm sure they're not too happy about it either.

Make sense?


----------



## geo (15 Jan 2009)

You have to understand that the scammer would have worked on the "mark's" greed... here is a cheque for 100K.. cash it, let it clear the banks & return to me the sum of 80K.  He'll say that he can't deposit it cause he moonlights & his bank accounts are "tagged" for garnishee (or some other vague reason).

Mark cashes the cheque, gets the 100K... waits a month & sends a bank draft to scammer for 80K... good money ???


----------



## FastEddy (15 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> You have to understand that the scammer would have worked on the "mark's" greed... here is a cheque for 100K.. cash it, let it clear the banks & return to me the sum of 80K.  He'll say that he can't deposit it cause he moonlights & his bank accounts are "tagged" for garnishee (or some other vague reason).
> 
> Mark cashes the cheque, gets the 100K... waits a month & sends a bank draft to scammer for 80K... good money ???




Just a thought, the Bogus Cheque clears, the Mark receives 100K cash, opens a separate Cheqing account with only ten dollars in it. Sends a cheque on this account for 80K to the Scammer. Deposits original 100K in High Yield Venture or Off Shore Account.

Mark negotiates and guarantees Bank & Insurance Co., full restitution within 12 months on condition of interest free on principal, immunity for all other recourse,

Results:    Bank gets their !00K back.

                Insurance Co. doesn't have claim or payout.

                Mark net's tidy profit from Off Shore Account.

                Scammer (hopefully) is arrested for Bank Fraud, or at least pays hefty NSF charges on 80K    
                cheque and stands there, thinking, how could anyone be so mean to do this.  :

Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jan 2009)

And a new example here in Canada:



> *Ontario man bilked of $150,000 in email scam*
> 
> 22-year-old strung along with promises of $12.8M inheritance
> Last Updated: Wednesday, January 14, 2009 | 10:16 PM ET
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jan 2009)

I feel bad for the people who fall for these scams but I find it difficult to fathom, that with all the news, warnings, etc that are out regarding this kind of thing, why people are still falling for it.  Even if you didn't hear or read any of the warnings, how many times would you keep sending someone money without seeing any kind of return?

Meeting people behind a hotel and giving them cash?  This didn't seem a bit "shady"?  Unbelievable.  
If it were truly an inheritance, you would think one would expect to meet in an office and hand over a cashier's check or something.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2009)

How about all the people that fall for legit investment schemes?  I mean, I have seen people give money to an investment broker on numerous occasions with the "the stock is coming, any day now..." story.  Then there happens to be "more stocks released if you want to buy more" and more money leaves their pockets.  Still no returns.  

So I can see how some people fall for these things as not everyone knows the "procedure" for claiming an inheritance and has to trust their (incorrect) judgement.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So I can see how some people fall for these things as not everyone knows the "procedure" for claiming an inheritance and has to trust their (incorrect) judgement.



That's true, Bzzliteyr.  I guess due to my naturally cynical (and suspicious) nature, I'm protected.  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2009)

Yeah, same here.  Whenever I get any emails forwarded from friends or family, I hit them back with a Snopes.com response cause in most cases they have fallen prey to one of those emails.  If they pass those ones on, who says they woun't fall victim to Nigerian type stuff?

Side note: my buddy a very smart IT guy, recently had a spat cause his wife responded to one the email scams and got scammed!! I guess he thought the house was "protected" but hadn't educated the rest of the family in these things!


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> *..... due to my naturally cynical (and suspicious) nature, I'm protected.  *



You're not suggesting your personality is a form of birth-control, are you?

  [ :warstory:  duck and cover  ]


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yeah, same here.  Whenever I get any emails forwarded from friends or family, I hit them back with a Snopes.com response cause in most cases they have fallen prey to one of those emails.  If they pass those ones on, who says they woun't fall victim to Nigerian type stuff?



I do the same thing!!  Also, when I send an email to more than one person, I blind CC everyone so that no email addresses show up.  When I forward an email, I remove all other addresses.  I love it when someone sends me something that has been forwarded numerous times with about 20 email addresses each time it's forwarded.  If I was a spammer, I'd be having a field day!



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> You're not suggesting your personality is a form of birth-control, are you?



Nope, it's SPAM control!!  Doesn't seem to work on you, though.....


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2009)

Really & truly.... This Rempel person is completely clueless AND will probably be a runner up for the Darwin Awards.



> When the emails asked for more money, he borrowed it from his parents, his family and his friends.



COME ON FOLKS.... his parents are alive (he mooched $$$ from them) and this long lost relative skips over the parents to leave HIM a load of cash ?  Doesn't pass the smell test - even at this distance.


----------



## FastEddy (5 Feb 2009)

[quote author=
[/quote]


Hi Folks, here's a new twist, beware as usual.


I have a new email address! 

You can now email me at: browwal@rocketmail.com

Hello, 


This is for your attention.

- We wish to notify you again that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of £4,600,000.00GBP (Four million Six hundred thousand British Pounds Sterling) in the intent of the deceased (names now witheld since this is our second letter to you). We contacted you because you bear the surname identity and therefore can present you as the beneficiary to the inheritance since there is no written will. Our legal services aim to provide our private clients with acomplete service. We are happy to prepare wills, set-up and administer Trusts, carry out the administration of estates and prepare and administer powers of attorney.All the papers will be processed in your acceptance. In your acceptance of this deal, we request that you kindly forward to us your letter of acceptance, your current telephone and fax numbers and a forwarding address to enable us file necessary documents at our High court probate division for the release of this sum of money.Yours faithfully. Walter Brown [/color

Cheers.

P.S. I was never contacted in the first instance.


 |


----------



## chris_log (5 Feb 2009)

Not a Nigerian Scam, but has anyone else been getting phone calls (I got them on my cell phone, as did my girlfriend) telling you your car warranty is up and to renew it right away?

I googled the area code and it's from Nevada. I called back and all I got was a machine asking if I wanted to be removed from their list to 'dial 1'.


----------



## IntlBr (5 Feb 2009)

I got that too actually Piper, and I went ballistic on the person who answered when I "pressed zero for operator assistance" - I have NO idea how these clowns got my phone number, and it pisses me off to no-end that my information is that insecure.  Of course, the man who answered refused to disclose how they got my number  :


----------



## dapaterson (5 Feb 2009)

There are companies buying the "do not call" list from the government, then calling everyone on the list - as it's all current, valid numbers.  Of course, the companies that do it are in the US, and thus immune to the CRTC.  (Anyone else get the ship tooting in their ear every second or third call?)

Turn about is fair play though; for years the US has complained about the Canadian telephone fraud artists who take advantage of Americans (many "call centre job offers" in the Montreal Gazette are for boiler room staff to work such scams; someone I knew from High School is currently behind bars for orchestrating such a scam).


----------



## kincanucks (5 Feb 2009)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> I got that too actually Piper, and I went ballistic on the person who answered when I "pressed zero for operator assistance" - I have NO idea how these clowns got my phone number, and it pisses me off to no-end that my information is that insecure.  Of course, the man who answered refused to disclose how they got my number  :



It is a scam as they try to get you to enter your credit card information


----------



## chris_log (5 Feb 2009)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> It is a scam as they try to get you to enter your credit card information



I figured it was, I just wanted to know if anyone else was a target of it.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Feb 2009)

Piper said:
			
		

> I figured it was, I just wanted to know if anyone else was a target of it.



i keep getting the "this is your final chance to contact us, press 1 now to reduce your interest rate" phone call.......its always a different name on the automated greeting.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2009)

lol haven't gotten anything since I signed up for the Do Not Call list .......


----------



## CEEBEE501 (6 Feb 2009)

Isnt the "press (some number)" one also have a version where it hijacks you phone line, there was one of those going around here on Vancouver Island a few months ago.


----------



## Burrows (6 Feb 2009)

Actually, a few hours after reading this I got a call from these guys.  I pressed 1 for real person, and exploded.

She was not amused.


----------



## chris_log (6 Feb 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Actually, a few hours after reading this I got a call from these guys.  I pressed 1 for real person, and exploded.
> 
> She was not amused.



It's fun to do that:

Caller: Hi, have you considered buying X
Me: No, I just got laid off. 
Caller: Oh, well we have a great payment plan...
Me: I have no money, can you give me money? Are you calling to give me money?
Caller: Uhhh
Me: My house is getting re-possessed, my wife left me and my kids are wearing paper bags, please give me money
Caller: I'm afraid I can't...
Me: But then why would you call? Are you god? Please god, help me. Can you send angels with money?

etc etc etc

I like messing with people's minds. My other favorite was answering the phone (when I see a 1-800 number of number I don't recognise, god bless caller ID) "Hi, you've reached Canada's Number One Jihad Hotline, your one stop shop for all your Jihad needs. Please press one to receive the exact same order as last time, press two to hear a personal message from Osama Bin Ladin, press three to hear our list of hot specials or four to talk to a representative". This one is great, they usually hang up by the "press three", but I've had to stop that one of late considering that my buddy made me a reference for his RCMP application and I'd hate to drop that one of the RCMP guys calling me for a phone interview.


----------



## Redeye (6 Feb 2009)

In a case I saw personally as a banker, they're often so wrapped up in the scam they don't reveal enough information to clue us in.  Or they obfuscate the details to the point that it's hard to figure out what's happening until it's too late.



			
				the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hold on a sec here.
> 
> Why would someone write a cheque, send it to mister Nigeria Scammer, then have his pay garnished.
> 
> ...


----------



## M Feetham (6 Feb 2009)

I think I've  only gotten the one email, it the one along the lines of my father was very wealthy, but died and I need your help to get them vast amounts of money out my country. I got that one on my DND account. How are they getting my work email? If they can get that, what about my kids email account.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (6 Feb 2009)

Be aware that calling back an unknown number, might sometimes be exactly what they want and by pressing a number, you may be "agreeing" to fees that you won't enjoy seeing on your phone bill when it comes in.  

If I don't know the number from a missed call, I will google it when I get home and if I don't know anyone from there.  Too bad.  They only had to leave a message if it was REALLY important.


----------



## BernDawg (6 Feb 2009)

That's the best plan let the machine get it.  If it was important they will leave a message is it's a scam they'll move on as quickly as possible to the next number.
We kept getting calls from some company that said that we had computer problems so I gave them a blast and threatened to call fraud busters... they hung up. Go figure?
Along with the phone calls don't respond to any text msgs you get from people you don't know either.  That's another way the disreputable get our money.  Damn its getting hard to be techno geeky now-a-days.


----------



## Lang75 (6 Feb 2009)

Well here is a scam I just received today:

Winning Notification

We wish to congratulate you over your email success in our computer
balloting held on the 5th February, 2009. This is a Scientific Computer
Game in which email addresses were used. It is a promotional program
aimed at encouraging internet users; Meaning, you do not need to buy
ticket to enter for it.

Your e-mail address attached to ticket number: 74454774 with Serial
number 144-66584 drew the lucky numbers: 5-21-23-34-61-72 (Bonus
ball) which subsequently won you the lottery in the 2nd category.
You have therefore been approved to claim a total sum of £916,778.00
(Nine hundred and Sixteen thousand,seven hundred and seventy eight
pounds sterling only).

Batch:074/05/ZY369
Serial Number:144-66584

You are advice to contact your Claims Personnel of the UK Verification 
Department with the above Numbers for Processing of your Claims.

Name: Mr. Jerry Malson
Email Address: ukdraws@8u8.com

Congratulations!
Cordially,

Mrs. Lucy Carlwic
Online Co-ordinator.


----------



## geo (7 Feb 2009)

Lang75 said:
			
		

> Well here is a scam I just received today:
> 
> Winning Notification
> 
> ...



Sounds like Nigerian english......
close but not quite right


----------



## CougarKing (7 Feb 2009)

D*** scam artists!



> CANTAUCO, Chile (Reuters) – *It was supposed to be a magic recipe for instant riches, but instead hundreds of residents in this sleepy town in central Chile are up in arms over a "magic cheese" scam that has left many deep in debt.*
> 
> Chilean housewife Erica Pavez was one of around 300 residents taken in by the pyramid scheme, buying kits to make "magic cheese" said to be used in beauty products like luxury shampoo and moisturizers.
> 
> ...


----------



## BernDawg (13 Feb 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Sounds like Nigerian english......
> close but not quite right


Yeah, most of the Britons I know have far better grammar than anyone else I hang out with.
"you are advice"  ya right!


----------



## Shec (13 Feb 2009)

I just got an enticing letter from the Ivory Coast:



> From Mrs. Mary Clement,
> Dear,
> 
> I am Mrs. Mary Clement from Abidjan, Cote D'Ivoire. I am a
> ...



Why am I tempted to reply with:

"Dear Mary,

Thanks for your letter, I was thrilled to receive it.  As a registered sex offender living in an adult only gated community in Kingston I seldom get a chance to befriend single mothers anymore.  Please send me a photo of Solomon." :evil:


----------



## BernDawg (17 Feb 2009)

Here's todays addition.

From Mrs. Susan Jones.7 Old Church Street,Chelsea, SW3 5LT,London, England. Dear Friend, My name is Mrs. Susan Jones, wife of late Dr. Greg Jones who died December2nd 2006, My late husband was into private practice all his life. Our lifetogether lasted for years without a child. But before his death we vowed tostart Charity Project to uplift the downtrodden and the less-privilegedindividuals, as he had passion for persons who cannot help themselves due tophysical disability or financial predicament. Before his death, he deposited the sum of 5,000,000.00GBP (Five Million GreatBritain Pounds Sterling) to his local bank account here in UK with the goodheart of using it for the Charity Project and till now the money is still withtheBank. After series of medical test on me last week, my Doctor has told me thatI have limited days to live due to cancerous illness. Though what bothers memost is the stroke that I have in addition to this cancer. With this hardrealitythat has befallen me, I have decided to give you this money and I want you touse this gift which come from my late husband effort to assist the upkeep ofwidows, widowers, orphans, destitute, the down-trodden, physically challengedchildren, barren-women and persons who prove to be genuinely handicappedfinancially as planned with my late husband before his sudden death. For accepting to help me receive this money in your local bank account and alsoto invest it on Charity Project, you will take 10% of the 5 Million GreatBritainPounds for your personal use. As soon as I receive your reply through this myconfidential email address mrs.susanjones2@hotmail.com, Believe that I shallsign the necessary Probate Document to make you my Next of Kin, henceempower you as the Original Beneficiary of the money and I will also give youthe bank contact where the money was deposited in UK to avoid delay intransferring the money to you now that I am still alive. I will expect yourpositive response with urgency. God bless you and members of your family. Yours sincerely,Mrs. Susan Jones  


I especially like her confidential hotmail address.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2009)

GreatBritain Pounds Sterling.  That's funny.


----------



## Shec (18 Feb 2009)

In yesterday's snail mail I received a letter, addressed to me and without a return address, postmarked London England.  Penned by an alleged lawyer, it informed me that an English mining engineer with the same last name as mine had tragically died, with his family, in a traffic accident in Luanda Angola.   The "lawyer" went on to explain that unable to find living relatives in England he searched the world for people with the same last name, not a particularly common one, and was contacting me on speculation.   At stake was an estate worth $15.5 million US which could be mine.  At this time all I have to do is reply, using his gmail address so that we could "establish confidences".  Having done so we could carry on with the required process, my particulars,  &  documentation to get me the $.

Now a couple of redflags:

(1) It seems to me that a legitimate lawyer would invest a couple of $ in a letterhead (especially if he can afford postage) a telephone or a fax, and a more private e-mail address than gmail,

(2)  I do not have any relatives in England unless of my late father or my late uncle secretly fathered any when based there during WW2. 

I must admit I'm 1/2 tempted to contact the British Bar to see if this guy is legit.  But I doubt it.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2009)

And here's another variation:

Article Link

Online daters steal hearts, money
By RICHARD LIEBRECHT, SUN MEDIA
The Edmonton Sun

EDMONTON -- An Edmonton woman went public yesterday about being caught in an online dating scam that has cost local women almost $300,000. 

The middle-aged divorcee asked that her name be kept secret, but said she hopes she can prevent other women from the predators that stole "a lot" of her money - and her dignity. 

Weeping while recalling a final message to her Casanova crook, she said, "how could you do this to me? Take away my money, my self-esteem. They took my life, basically." 

Det. Mark Johnson said the woman was not alone in getting duped by the same elaborate scam. 

He said several women have succumbed to the charms of the suspected Nigerian con artists. 

More link


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Feb 2009)

Well folks,

Time to have fun, tess style!!!

Dear Mr. Austin Allen,



I am both honored and flattered that you have chosen me to assist you.  My assistant, Dileas Gubrath brought your e-mail to my attention witht the greatest of speed.



You must have recognized my name, as I am a very successful business man.  I am a world renowned kilt maker, and my kilts have been worn by some of the finest people.  I have many factories in Uzbekhistan, where I have many of my loyal children workers sweating day and night to keep up the demand.



I hope to hear from you soon, so we may proceed with this lucrative business transaction.



Your Faithful Friend,



tess



ps I have enclosed a picture of me wearing one of my products;











-----Original Message-----
From: Austin Allen [mailto:austin_gh43@msn.com] 
Sent: Thursday, February 19, 2009 8:30 AM
Subject: I NEED YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS REGARD



Dear Friend,



I am Mr. Austin Allen, Branch Manager of International Commercial Bank 

Kaneshie, I write to solicit your assistance in a funds transfer deal 

involving US$ 1.8 Million One Million Eight Hundred Thousand United States. 

Dollars,



I have already submitted an approved end of the year report for the year 

2008 to my head office here in Accra-Ghana and they will never know of this 

excess. I have since then, placed this amount on a Non-Investment Account 

without a beneficiary.



Upon your response, I will configure your name on our database as holder of 

the Non-Investment Account. I will then guide you on how to apply to my head 

office for the Account Closure/ bank-to-bank remittance of the funds to your 

designated bank account.



With Regards

Mr, Austin Allen.








 :dileas:


dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Feb 2009)

The above did not get a bit out of Mr. Austin, however I have another fish on the line!!

Dear Miss Nicolin Didier, 

I am both honored and flattered that you have chosen me to assist you.  My assistant, Dileas Gubrath brought your e-mail to my attention with the greatest of speed.



You must have recognized my name and chose me, as I was a very successful business man in Liberia, but I too had to move because of political reasons.  I am a world renowned kilt maker, and my kilts have been worn by some of the finest people.  I have many factories in Uzbekhistan, where I have many of my loyal children workers sweating day and night to keep up the demand.



I hope to hear from you soon, so we may proceed with this lucrative business transaction, and help you from your situation!



Your Faithful Friend,



tess



ps I have enclosed a picture of me wearing one of my products;

 


Dear Tess Demod,

  I am happy to call you daddy because i believe that you will take good care of me like your daughter when i arrive in your country. Thanks for your mail and may God bless and crown our effort for smooth take off of this noble relationship.kindly bring out your whole mind to relate with me I am still assuring you that everything is in order the only thing I need from you is just to be good and honest partner who will assist me to recover this fund and invest it properly in very luctrative areas in your country.

I am an orphan I do not have any brother or sister, I am not living with any body because the war affected our region and my family house so the affected ones was evacuted by the United Nation peace keeping force to a refugee camp in yammasoukorro nearer to abidjan with promises that they will take good care of us but untill now they are not doing any thing about their promised. hence I decied to excused my self from the refugees camp recenlty.it was recently I excused my self from the refugees camp since the UN is not trying to fulfill their promise to us. I am now staying in a guest house hotel out side the city pending when this funds is transfered.I am glad to get you as a partner.

I legitimately inherited this sum which I intend to recover from the bank here and  transfer  to your custody for investment in any profitable areas. Please I will not want you to be skepitcal about the authenticity and legitimacy of this proposal since we have not meet or known each other before,it was due to the political instablity in our country that make's me to use this medium to search for a means of geting out of our country since the political uprising which have resulted to war in our country for the past  years now As  I have inherited this vital sum,I need a help to relocate for establishment reasons. I am assuring you that everything is in order. you need not to be afriad of any kind,

However i will like you to comfirm to me the below information for official introduction.

1. Your full name/ address  and country
2. Your personal telephone and fax numbers.for smooth communication.
3. Age . occupantion and marital statue
4.Your picture for me to know you and for better understanding.

Try to confirm to me the above information as soon as you can so that I will give you further  directives and arrangements on how to proceed without further delay.I will also foward to you the deposit documents for you to understand everything about this project,I will at the same time give you the full contact information of the bank with the deposit code to enable you contact them and apply for the release of the fund.

I am waiting for your urgent kind mail

Thanks  
Yours Sincerely,
 Miss Nicolin Didier


Hello Nicolin,

I am glad you are able to write back so soon.  When I saw your opening greeting, I was assured that you and I will be great business parteners!  I always ask every woman in my factories that same question, and they answer the same way.  When my assistant Dileas and I have our private office meetings, we always lay down the steps on who is her Daddy.  I am sorry but I digress.

Although, I feel a need to trust you, I still have to ask some questions before we begin our process.  You see, a very good friend of mine named Wallace DanJanous and I entered in a transaction, last year with a Nigerian Named Big Bad John Hill.  Now that being saied, he ran off with $69,000 dollars of my own money!  This did not bother me, as I am a very well off man with many factories across the alps of Uzbekhistan, but Wallace warned me to be very careful this time.  

I know you said that you are originally from Liberia, as I may have done business with your parents, may their souls rest, and you are now living in Yamasoukro in Côte d'Ivoire.  I have asked my friend Wallace DanJanous what would be the best security method.  He said that if you sent a picture of you, by e-mail to me, holding a sign that had my name and the name of someone else, that it would prove you are real, and not some filthy Nigerian Man posing as a woman.

That being said, can you send me a picture of yourself holding a sign that says Tess DeMod.  Also put my assistance name; Dileas GuBrath.  Make sure that you hold up the sign, so I can see the writing.  The sign must look like this;

Tess DeMod
Dileas GuBrath

As it is my culture for the man to always be on top.

I hope this finds you well, and we will work quickly to sort out your inheritence.

Faithful,

Tess DeMod




Bwahahahaha, I can not wait!!!

dileas

tess


----------



## Shec (24 Feb 2009)

And now an e-mail entitled "FINAL NOTIFICATION":



> ATTENTION,
> 
> AFTER SERIES OF MESSAGES BOTH BY EMAIL AND POSTAL SERVICES, I AM AMAZED THAT YOU STILL ARE NOT BOTHERED ABOUT RECEIVING YOUR {TEN MILLION SIX HUNDRED THOUSAND BRITISH POUNDS} INHERITANCE FUNDS. THIS WILL BE THE LAST MESSAGE I WILL BE SENDING OUT TO YOU.
> 
> ...



In addition to this being the "last message"  the good doctor threatens to send me it is also the first of the series he refers to.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Feb 2009)

Tess, where do ya find the time?


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2009)

Dear Tess DeMod,

How are you today and your entire family? I am very glad when I read your mail this morning, but I am here to let you know that you should not fear of anything this transaction I want to enter with you is 100 percent risk free. I inherited this money from my late father, yes I am original from Liberia as I wrote to you but right now I am in Cote D'Ivoire to make sure that I reclaim my inheritance from the bicici bank.

For what you said that I should hold a paper sign with your name in my hand I can do that but that is not prove, I am here to send you my identity and also my photo for you to see it and know of what I am telling you. Sorry for what you just said about nigiera take your money but I dont know the business you do with them.

Now, I want you to send me your identity as you can see mine with your full contact information so that I will sumitte it to the bank and tell them about you so that they will know that we are serious about this matter and also send you the contact of the bank for you to contact them for the transfer with the deposit slip which my father use to deposit the money in the bank.

I am waiting to read from you.

Best Regard.

Miss Nicolin Didier.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2009)

Dearest Nicolin,

I am glad you were able to reply.

You see, I am very much a person who bases trust on those that follow rules.  The reason I ask that you send me a photo with your handwritting my name proves to me that you are a real person.  I do beleive that you are genuine, but I must follow Wallace's advice, and my instinct.

Just this morning I was contacted by the former personal Physician of Idi Amin, Doctor Marcelus Bobbitto.  He has advised me that he knows the where the secret vault of Amin lies buried, and it is full of Gold!!  He tells me that there are riches beyond one can imagine!  Unfortunately, he is in race for time as the Swashbuckling Tomb Raider known as Geraldo Rivera is at this time also searching for this vault of Gold!  Idi Amin was  huge customer of mine at one time, and in the end he bilked me payment on his last order.  I hope to recover the Kilt that I sent him, and he was wearing in this photo.






Doctor Bobbitto requires some funds to get his adventure started, so he contacted  me.  He has already sent me his photo with my request.









I, however, am a bit worried about my situation.  Although the Doctor promised me richest beyond my imagination, and he followed my request.  On the other hand, you appear to be genuine, and also from my former home of Liberia. 

I hope you understand my dilemma and as a gesture of good will I have made a video for you, and sent another picture.

Please convince me with the photo I request, and I will forget about the doctor and his gold.


Faithful

Tess








Now I hope this puts pressure on the idiot. I found a site that generates the sign with my name, but hopefully they are too stupid to know about it..... iper:

http://graphics.pryat.com/signs/scams/nigerian/scammer.asp?pic=nigerian4&allow=&text=Tess+DeMod%0D%0ADileas+GuBrath&fontsize=20&font=hand&color=brown&move=&move2=

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2009)

oops,

I forgot to give you guys the link to the video "I made" for her.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33Z1OC_oyg4


dileas

tess


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2009)

Oops, double post!

Of course your correspondent is a gorgeous woman!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I bet that ID is real, too!


----------



## TimBit (25 Feb 2009)

I haven't got much to say aside from the fact that I almost peed my pants reading this thread. My colleagues had to make sure everything was alright.

Keep the kilt stuff going... amazing!


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Apr 2009)

*The mobile high-tech threat: Smishing*

http://tech.yahoo.com/blogs/null/139677



> *What's the best way to disguise a phishing attempt so no one can tell where a request for personal information or a password really came from? Easy: Send it via text message.*
> 
> "Smishing" is the name being given to the not-entirely-new but growing practice of sending phishing come-ons and scams via SMS message. And spammers are apparently finding it an increasingly easier proposition to text a phishing message to you rather than to email it traditionally.
> 
> ...



More at link.


----------



## kkwd (29 Apr 2009)

Looks like I have been scammed by internet thieves and I didn't even know it. Now the United Nations along with Barack Obama and  Dr. Erastus Akingbola are going to make things betters with a nice cash gift. The email I received was even signed by the UN Secretary General, this must be real. I wonder what I will buy first with my windfall, maybe a case of sky hooks, some checkered paint, a thousand feet of shoreline and a brass magnet.  ;D



> United Nations Compensation Commission (UNCC) In Affiliation With Barack Obama Campaign to Assist Scammed Individuals In The Settlement Of Disputes Through Intercontinental Bank plc .
> 
> Attention:
> How are you today? Hope all is well with you and your family?You may not understand why this mail came to you but kindly read for your perusal and follow the giving procedures for your claim.
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (1 May 2009)

The lure being that people stupid enough to fall for a scam in the first place will be rewarded for their stupidity?

That's just too much...   :blotto:


----------



## Redeye (1 May 2009)

Internet fraud was such a huge problem in 1991, after all.  I don't think the Web really took off until what?  1993ish?

There was an incident I heard about the other night where a deployed soldier's MSN (or some other chat/messenger service) was compromised, and someone posed as the individual demanding of his family and fiancee $300 be sent to him urgently.  When they asked questions "he" became belligerent and said not to ask questions or something like that.  Fiancee went down to the MFRC who got a hold of the guy and confirmed that it was not him.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2009)

Another new one, because who wouldn't trust a soldier:



> Hello friend,
> 
> I hope my email meets you well. I am in need of your assistance. My name is capt James Roy. I am in the Engineering military unit here in Ba'qubah in Iraq,we have some amount of funds that we want to move out of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2009)

I wouldn't trust a soldier who doesn't capitalize the first letter of his rank or his first name and uses improper grammar and punctuation.   :


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust a soldier who doesn't capitalize the first letter of his rank or his first name and uses improper grammar and punctuation.   :



You must have quite a list after reading posts on Army.ca the last few years.    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You must have quite a list after reading posts on Army.ca the last few years.    ;D



Yes, it sets my teeth on edge!  :threat:   

I was actually referring to the horrible writing/formatting in most of those Nigerian scam letters.  Also evident on the Canada Revenue scam letter.  My favorite part of that one is on the second page:

How often do you come to Canada and when did you arrive last?

Yes                                        No

 ???


----------



## BernDawg (18 May 2009)

Hot off the presses!!




Dear xxxxxxxxxxxx,

This e-mail has been sent to you by Bell Canada to inform you that we were unable to process your most recent payment of bill. This might be due to either of the following reasons: 

1. A recent change in your personal information. (eg: billing address, phone)
2. Submitting incorrect information during bill payment process.

Due to this, to ensure that your service is not interrupted, we request you to confirm and update your billing information today by clicking here.

If you have already confirmed your billing information then please disregard this message as we are processing the changes you have made.

After you confirm your billing information you can use your account as usual.
Regards,
Bell canada 
Billing Department



Thanks for your co-operation.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
© Bell Canada, 2009. All Rights Reserved. 


Best part is we haven't been Bell customers for years.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2009)

Make sure you report it to Bell.


----------



## kkwd (19 May 2009)

Is the new tactic of the scammers to say they are not scammers but others are? The email I received warns me several times to beware. My favourite line is "You really have to stop your dealing with those contacting you okay because they will dry you up until you have nothing to eat." Another thing, I looked up the address provided and it is a trailer park. With that 8.2 mil she should be able to at least afford a double wide.  ;D



> Dearest,
> 
> My name is Susan Walter, I live at 8763 Pelican Dr.La Grange IL 60525,United States.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (19 May 2009)

Just got this one.  They're not even trying to hide the whole Nigeria thing.  Forget the fact that all you have to do is check to see if the tracking number is real or not.   :



> Good Day Beneficiary,
> 
> After several attempts to reach you, I deemed it necessary and urgent to contact you with your email address and to notify you finally about your outstanding end of year settlement/compensation which is being given out by the United Nations Human Settlements Programme.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 May 2009)

At least the e-mail scammers entrepreneurs read the papers - here's a version I just received,with the timely reference highlighted to crank up the urgency:


> From:  "Lt. Col. William Russell" <lt.colwrussell14@gmail.com>
> To:  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Hello,
> ...



You know the rest.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2009)

An obscure business proposal?   ???



> From:  PATRICK KW CHAN (patrick@hsb.com.hk)
> Sent: May 22, 2009 1:06:09 PM
> 
> FROM MR. PATRICK CHAN(patrick.chan005@yahoo.com.hk) Let me start by introducing myself. I am. Patrick K. W. Chan Executive Director & Chief financial Officer of Hang Seng Bank Ltd. I have an Obscure business proposal that will be of great benefit to you and me,i need your urgent response if interested. Kind Regards,Mr. Patrick K. W. Chan



 :


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> An obscure business proposal?   ???
> 
> :



Offered only to you, and 10 million other internet users.  But he only needs one sucker to make a profit.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Offered only to you, and 10 million other internet users.  But he only needs one sucker to make a profit.



Yeah, if there weren't enough people being sucked in, the spammers would be out of business.  Wouldn't that be great??  Although, some of them are good for a giggle.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 May 2009)

We should choose a couple of the better ones and have a few dozen people respond to them, all using beer.com mail accounts using variations on the same name.     >

_"Good day sir, and thank you for your excellent solicitation.  Unfortunately, I am not in a precise position under which I can accept you generous offer at the current moment in the galactic timeline.  To be placed in such a fine position and able to assist your eminent dilemma, I will need a local bank account to which you can send the funds which are the subject of your fine offer.  Before I can have this bank account, I will need a new photographic identification card.  I can have this produced for only $50 in untraceable US currency.  If you are able to send me this small sum, I will be able to assist you in your quest.

Your obsequious servant.

randomguyincanada@beer.com"_


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2009)

:rofl:

Perfect, count me in!  ;D


----------



## M Feetham (25 May 2009)

Send me some instructions and a garuantee that i'm not going to jail for fraud and I am there.


----------



## BlueJingo (26 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Your obsequious servant.



HAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> We should choose a couple of the better ones and have a few dozen people respond to them, all using beer.com mail accounts using variations on the same name.     >



There's people out there who've developed aide memoires for such counter-scam shenanigans:
http://www.netscientia.com/nigerian_email_scam.html
http://www.419eater.com/html/baiting.htm
http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com/

with a bit of MSM coverage to boot
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,338908,00.html
http://www.smh.com.au/cgi-bin/common/popupPrintArticle.pl?path=/articles/2008/07/15/1215887633785.html

Enjoy, folks!


----------



## Shec (3 Jun 2009)

And here's another one, no mention of helping out a damsel in distress though:



> Dear Jeff,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that on May 15th, 2009 your information was reviewed and accepted for inclusion in the 2009/2010 edition of our registry.
> 
> ...



 Google up "Strathmore's Whos Who scam" for rave product reviews like:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/240/RipOff0240179.htm

http://pm.typepad.com/professional_marketing_bl/2005/05/whos_who_who_ca.html


----------



## kkwd (3 Jun 2009)

Here is one entry from the link provided by Shec in the previous post. That is a very accomplished puppy, my dog can't even come in out of the rain. My cat Mac is a whiz though and follows me around for a handful of cat snacks. Maybe you will see him written up in the book and can peruse his collection of "love me" items these book publishers hawk.

http://pm.typepad.com/professional_marketing_bl/2005/05/whos_who_who_ca.html



> I recently received an invitation for my Irish Setter Spencer to join the registry of Strathmore's who's who. To be chosen for inclusion "candidates must have held a position of responsibility or have attained a significant achievement in their field." I still wonder what he did in order to get included in the mailings besides to get nominated by one of my friends.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jul 2009)

Dear Winner,

This is to announce to you that your name have won one of our prestigious prizes in this year’s lottery sweepstake. Individual names were selected from national directories of over 250 countries around the world. After the balloting, your name attached to Winning Number 24-10-4-75-90-2467 won the sum of Seven Million, Five Hundred Thousand US Dollars ($7,500,000 USD).

To begin your claims, please contact our director of finance in London with the information given below. Please quote your Winning Number; 
24-10-4-75-90-2467 to help locate your file easily.

Name: Mrs. Patricia Huff
Email: tricia_h@hotmail.co.uk

However, be informed that all winnings MUST be claimed TWO (2) WEEKS after winning notification otherwise will be returned as unclaimed and eventually donated to charity organization

Yours Faithfully,

Mr Daniel Villatora
Announcer
British International Lottery Inc


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Jul 2009)

And then there's this little gem supposedly from my bank:

Dear Customer,

In order to make your online banking experience even more secure we have introduced a new security feature that allows us to detect unusual activity on your account. If we detect unusual activity, we will call you to make sure that it's really you.


What are the next steps?

To continue banking online we need you to: 


Visit our secure site by following the reference given below.

Complete the new security process.
For banking with a higher level of security, please select 'Continue'

How does it work?

If we detect a sign in with your user name from another country we may decide that we want to confirm that it's really you. You must complete all steps otherwise you will not be able to use the online service until we have completed additional security checks.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused by this action. 


Geoffrey Belsher 
Managing Director 
Banking and Savings


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Some other poor person got bilked of $2500.00.
Article Link

VANCOUVER -- A mother of three special needs children who desperately sought financial relief through a second job fell victim to an alleged con artist offering work on Craigslist. 

After landing a job as a secret shopper, Angie Halford, 31, received instructions - littered with typos - to evaluate customer service at a Western Union location and a cheque for $2,980. 

Her new employer, identified as Jeff Lawson in the documents, required she deposit the cheque in her bank account, then withdraw $2,500 to wire to an address in England. The balance was supposed to be Halford's pay - save $80 to be used to evaluate service at Wal-Mart. 

But, after Halford wired the money, her bank told her the cheque was forged. 

Now the mom, living in social housing and earning little more than $9-an-hour as a gas station attendant, is on the hook for the entire sum. 
More on link

Why are people still falling for these scams?  It's not as if they aren't in the news in just about every form feasible.  Any time someone sends you a great big cheque and asks you to cash it for them and wire money elsewhere, some lights and bells ought to be going off in your head.  Particularly as this was supposed to be a job.   :


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jul 2009)

Wow, this is better than Publisher's Clearing House!!!



> Menara ExxonMobil, Kuala Lumpur City Center50088 Kuala LumpurMalaysiaPHONE: +60.103.822.209 This is to inform you that ExxonMobil Oil Company, Malaysia has awarded you the sum of $1,000,000 USD. This email is randomly sent to 10 people worldwide. Your verification number is: (EM2009-10/6) Please Understand that this promotion is Neither a Lottery nor a Gambling Winning. To file claims, please contact the claims processing officer on the email or phone number provided below:
> CLAIMS PROCESSING OFFICER:Mr. Adil Fatin
> EMAIL: exxonmobilpromo1@yahoo.com.hk  Phone: +60.103.822.209
> You are also advised to provide him with:
> ...



 :


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Jul 2009)

It is that time again when you may receive this if you are on hotmail.  A fair attempt at a phishing scheme received today, although, not the first time in the past few years. 

Subject: Hotmail Alert


Dear Account User 

This Email is from Hotmail Customer Care and we are sending it to every Hotmail Email User Accounts Owner for safety. we are having congestions due to the anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts so we are shutting down some Hotmail accounts and your account was among those to be deleted.  You will have to confirm your E-mail by filling out your Login Information below after clicking the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons. 

* Username: ............................. 
* Password: ................................ 
* Date of Birth: ............................ 
* Country Or Territory: ................ 

After following the instructions in the sheet, your account will not be interrupted and will continue as normal. Thanks for your attention to this request. We apologize for any inconveniences. 

Warning!!! Account owner that refuses to update his/her account after two weeks of receiving this warning will lose his or her account permanently. 

Sincerely,
The Windows Live Hotmail Team


----------



## George Wallace (14 Jul 2009)

;D

No wonder they are "having congestions due to anonymous registration of Hotmail accounts"  

If it were legit, wouldn't they clue in that such a message would cause more account holders to create a new account to safeguard loosing their current account?
 :


----------



## Greymatters (15 Jul 2009)

Sadly this method must be working successfully or they wouldnt keep sending them out!


----------



## NewellR (23 Jul 2009)

I apologize in advance if this doesn't belong here (on this forum or in this topic) i just want to make sure nobody get stung by this scam

Here is my story in a nutshell

I applied online for a loan
I was called by a company claiming to be

Manhatten Financial Group
www.MFGrouplimited.com

I received a call and was told i was approved for $10k with a $1200 deposit (odd i asked for 5k). i asked if it would be in Can or US funds, she said US. I live in Canada and first off she didn't know that, second i asked what the conversion at todays rate was and she didn't know that either. she asked me to fax her a copy of my D.L. SIN, a paystub and a utility's Bill, and the loan would be deposited into my account within 48hrs.
this sounded a little fishy to me. googled the number that came up and turns out that it is a major scam going around right now.  DO NOT GIVE ANYONE MONEY FOR A PERSONAL LOAN.  a personal loan down payment will allways come of the Principal of the loan before it is givin to the customer and under no circumstances should you give money as a way get a personal loan.


Caller ID: New York
Caller: Manhatten Financial Group

if you think this might be happining to you pm ill give you the number that came up on my call display


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jul 2009)

:

I really don't know what to say to or about you.  Are you totally Fracked!  What is wrong with going to your own Bank?  Anyone trying to go online and Googling (a "Loan Shark" or "Scam Artist") for a loan is deserving of every penny they loose.    

 :







Secret Code for this thread:   ID 10T


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jul 2009)

Eveready said:
			
		

> DO NOT GIVE ANYONE MONEY FOR A PERSONAL LOAN



Ummm, yeah, don't think I need to worry about that.

Here's another one:  DO NOT APPLY FOR LOANS ONLINE


----------



## dustinm (23 Jul 2009)

In addition, if anyone ever emails/faxes you asking you to be a "Money Transfer Assistant", or any variation thereof, run away.

I received a hilarious email a little while ago, here's the exact wording of what my job would be:



> 1) An ACH or Wire transfer will be made to your bank account from our client. I'll let you know it's exact transfer amount and date.
> 
> 2) You should receive the transfer and send me the confirmation that you've received it. Then you'll have to cash out this transfer at your bank.
> 
> ...



What this means is I/you are doing the money laundering for who knows what kind of organization; when the RCMP/Secret Service needs to bust somebody down, guess whose gonna be the guy with the giant paper-trail following him?


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Jul 2009)

Read this:  http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/how-to-tech/how-to-detect-online-scams.htm

Next time you need a loan go to a bank and talk to the loan officer.  (REAL Online banks work just fine, too.  In Canada there's President's Choice and ING that I'm aware of - there may be others).

Topic Locked - if you want to continue talking online scams, take it to Radio Chatter.


Roy Harding
Milnet.ca Staff

Edited to add:  OK - I'm a numpty - I'll move this thread over to Radio Chatter myself and unlock it.  It's been one of those days - don't ask.


Roy


----------



## the 48th regulator (23 Jul 2009)

Merged, and back to our regular scheduled program....


Oy vey, these overzealous mods that have new toys......

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## Roy Harding (24 Jul 2009)

Speaking of new toys - what does THIS button do?   


Roy


----------



## BernDawg (25 Jul 2009)

And the hits just keep coming....
The latest from a grieving widow.  I think it's funny how it's targeted at folks who would obviously keep the money.

Dear Friend,My name is Mrs.Pamela Van Dyken,59 years old deaf woman aging widow suffering from long time illness for diagnosed for cancer about 3 years ago. I have some funds inherited from my late husband,i needed a very honest and God fearing Person that will use the funds for Good work, motherless home,charitable funding or deaf centers, i found your email address from people search and decided to contact you. Please if you would be able to use the funds for the Good work, kindly reply for further details. Please kindly reply ,I will be very glad to hear from you.Your sincerely,Mrs.Pamela Van Dyken


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Aug 2009)

Here's one I got today from the "Safe" Internet Lottery Foundation:  :

FROM THE DESK OF MR. PAUL ADAMS
4TH FLOOR, 21 WOODLANDS CLOSE GOLDERS
GREEN LONDON NW11 9QR UNITED KINGDOM
HEADING :{AWARD RESULT 2009}

From Safe Internet Lottery Foundation in Association with Readers Digest. we happily announce to you that you have won award of $750,000 at the China Payment Center.

Ticket Number: 44-09-42-09-94-4Q
Serial Number: 66-Q99
Batch Number: UK/PPT/090/033D
Reference Number: LM/0800/LK/WRQ
Drew Date: 25th May 2009

Your email address name attached to a ticket number: 44-09-42-09-94-4Q with the serial number: 66-Q99 drew the lucky number: 09-54-90-76-00 which consequently won the draw in the 2nd category. Your email address was among the (10) email addresses chosen to receive grand prize of US$750,000.00 each in this section. Therefore you must contact your Claim Agent.

MR. DONALD BROOKE
Email: donbro.claim5@gmail.com
Address: 16 Mananching Building,
China Immigration Centre, Floor 1108,
Beijing, China.

He will need to confirm everything we have on file to ensure that there will be no set backs upon the release of these funds to you.
I want you to know that verification and confirmation of all of your payment documents have been sent to our affiliate company, The International Lottery Board of Commissions from our processing office. Also, be rest assured that your winning will be sent to you as {ATM Card or Bank Transfer} which can be used in any Atm machine worldwide. This will be issued from our paying bank in China.

Your won prize cannot be deducted, simply because this is a promotional award, until prize is released to you due to strict insurance policy. After you have received your money, we expect you to use some of the money to spread Internet knowledge within your locality and remember to support our next promotion. We have five clearance offices zoned continentally AUSTRALIA,CHINA,USA,LONDON & ALGERIA. Clearance zones are picked randomly by computer, each winning number falls within any of the clearance zones picked, it is the duty of the approved zonal clearance officer to handle all clearance processes to make sure bank releases won prize in time.

Your prize number falls within Asia region clearance office in Beijing, China . In view of this, your prize will be released from China, your money has been deposited in the bank with insurance coverage.
Your clearance agent will facilitate payment process immediately you contact him.

Contact with your information below:
Full Name:
Marital Status:
Age:
Occupation:
Home Phone:
Mobile Phone:
City/Country:
Nationality:
Ref No:
Batch No:

 :   :    :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Aug 2009)

I betcha it's the Algerian office that contacts you!  ;D


----------



## Larkvall (8 Aug 2009)

5 bucks!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxdIWqiroco


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I betcha it's the Algerian office that contacts you!  ;D



Actually, it's the UK office (supposedly) that sent the email and my prize was in the Asia (China) area.  Weird, huh?   :


----------



## GAP (8 Aug 2009)

> Weird, huh?



Either that or someone needs to bone up a little on Geography 101....Continents.


----------



## kkwd (8 Aug 2009)

Many of you may have received the following email.



> Dear customer!
> Unfortunately we were not able to deliver your postal package you have sent on the 2nd of July in time
> because the addressee's address is not correct. Please print out the invoice copy attached and collect the package at our office.
> Your United Parcel Service of America



I traced the originating IP address through  Whois and it came back as registered to a Chinese cosmetics company. The sender email address is listed as coming from a Danish institute studying congenital disorders. What a strange mix. These spammers can spoof anything it seems.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2009)

Wow!  The Central Bank Nigeria is my friend!!  And I have a 10 million dollar contract that I apparently fufilled and simply forgot to get paid for!  Wow, I had no idea.   

Your friend, CENTRAL BANK NIGERIA. ( govnrsanusicbn@sify.com ) (slamido52@yahoo.com) has sent you this information from Yahoo! Personals.
(Email address has not been verified.)

Personal message:
Date: 9/08/2009
NEW CBN CODE 253
second Quarter Payment for 2009.
CONTRACT #: XAV/NNPC/FGN/MIN/009

Attn:Beneficiary.

From the records of outstanding contractors due for payment with the federal

government of Nigeria your name and company was discovered as next on the list of the

outstanding contractors who have not received their payments. I wish to inform you

that your payment is being processed and will be released to you as soon as you

respond to this letter. Firstly, I plead on behalf of my country and the central bank

of Nigeria for not contacting you all this while as regards your contract payments

which I know by now must have cost you some inconveniences.


I am promising you on behalf of the Central Bank of Nigeria that this will not repeat

it self any more, I advice you to co-operate with me and listen to my advice as the

new Governor of central bank of Nigeria (CBN) who resumed office on the 6th of june

will not be held responsible for any lapses or miss-direction of your fund due to

your inability to co-operate with me who is in-charge now as the New Executive

Governor. Also note that from my record your outstanding contract payment is US$

10,000,000.00 (Ten Million United States Dollars Only).
Please re-confirm to me if this is inline with what you have in your record because

one Mr. Harry Williams contacted us recentlly that he was sent by you to claim the

funds as the rightful beneficiary to the funds and also re-confirm to me the

followings.

1) YOUR FULL NAME.
2) PHONE NO.
3) COMPANY NAME, POSITION AND ADDRESS.
4) PROFESSION, AGE AND MARITAL STATUS
5) RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS WHERE THIS FUND WILL BE SENT TO.
6) ATTACH A COPY OF YOUR IDENTIFICATION.

As soon as this information is received, the central bank of Nigeria will not

hesitate to transfer your fund OR Send you your ATM CARD Which you can withdraw and

deposite in your nominated bank account. Call me on my direct number +234-7025438327
As soon as you receive this letter for a serious discussion with me and also furnish

the requested information to my email addresse ( govnrsanusicbn@sify.com )


Hon. Sanusi Lamido Sanusi,
New Executive Governor CBN.
Direct Number: +234-7025438327


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Wow!  The Central Bank Nigeria is my friend!!  And I have a 10 million dollar contract that I apparently fufilled and simply forgot to get paid for!  Wow, I had no idea.



Whoa!  What exactly did you do for 10 million?   >


----------



## armyvern (11 Aug 2009)

50 bucks Z_C ...

going once







going twice





 >


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Whoa!  What exactly did you do for 10 million?   >



Me and Umaru.  We're tight


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Me and Umaru.  We're *tight*



Ick, I really didn't need to know _intimate_ details.   :-X


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Ick, I really didn't need to know _intimate_ details.   :-X



For his part....not so much any more.  Careful what you wish for  >


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> For his part....not so much any more.  Careful what you wish for  >



 :rofl:


----------



## Quiet Riot (11 Aug 2009)

Awhile ago had a young woman come into the office to report someone had hijacked her facebook, hotmail and MSN accounts.  It seemed the night before she was contacted by someone posing as an "old friend" who proceded to ask for info related to account password hints she used.  The person worded the questions has they were trying to make sure they were speaking with the person they met in the past.  The next morning she was locked out of all her accounts.  That evening she started to get calls from relatives and friends asking what the emergency was and why she needed all the money.  It seems the person who hijacked her accounts was posing as her and speaking to people on MSN and through Email saying that she was in an emergency and needed money for everything from utility bills to flights home as she was in trouble and stranded in Mexico.  Two days later her sister, an aunt and a friend also had their MSN/Email account hijacked and started receiving calls from friends/relatives asking what was going on.  Unfortunately her brother fell for the scam before getting ahold of her and wired $1500.00 to the person.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Aug 2009)

Quiet Riot said:
			
		

> Awhile ago had a young woman come into the office to report someone had hijacked her facebook, hotmail and MSN accounts.  It seemed the night before she was contacted by someone posing as an "old friend" who proceded to ask for info related to account password hints she used.  The person worded the questions has they were trying to make sure they were speaking with the person they met in the past.  The next morning she was locked out of all her accounts.  That evening she started to get calls from relatives and friends asking what the emergency was and why she needed all the money.  It seems the person who hijacked her accounts was posing as her and speaking to people on MSN and through Email saying that she was in an emergency and needed money for everything from utility bills to flights home as she was in trouble and stranded in Mexico.  Two days later her sister, an aunt and a friend also had their MSN/Email account hijacked and started receiving calls from friends/relatives asking what was going on.  Unfortunately her brother fell for the scam before getting ahold of her and wired $1500.00 to the person.



This type of scam was just in the news:  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/toronto/story/2009/08/09/internet-email-scam.html but I'm pretty sure I heard about it last year, too.


----------



## BernDawg (12 Aug 2009)

And that, kids, is why I never accept friend requests from people I do not know or have no memory of.  MSN Messenger seems especially bad for this.


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Aug 2009)

Tonight I had a visit a from our friendly Energy One representative who told me how I could save oodles of money by letting him look at my hydro and gas bills. The paragon of civic virtue took exception to me calling him a scam artist. He went on to tell me that my current provider had lost its licence. When I told him he was a crook and I was going to call the police, he sneered at me and told me to go ahead as he had not done anything illegal.

I had had enough at this time and told him to leave. He did not, so I told him he was trespassing. At this point he stepped on the sidewalk and continued his spiel about my current provider loosing its licence and his organization was my only salvation. He finally tired of this and wished me a good day, using my Christian name. At this point, my tolerance cup ranneth over and I informed him that I hoped he would catch a painful, lingering unnamed terminal disease. This seemed to shake his composure and he queried, "really - pause - really?" And I replied, "really!"


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Tonight I had a visit a from our friendly Energy One representative who told me how I could save oodles of money by letting him look at my hydro and gas bills.



I hate those guys.   

"No thanks, I'm not interested."

"What, why would you not be interested in saving money?"

"Oh, I'm interested in saving money, but see, with you guys, I get locked in for five years and you raise the prices.  That's why I'm not signing."

 :


----------



## CountDC (13 Aug 2009)

and I was having a good day.

You just had to mention those scammers.  Come around every year during posting season. My neighbour was suckered in by them.  The first year they came to my door I politely turned them away, telling them the rate I was paying was lower than they offered.  Of course this was when energy prices had peaked and they tried the "but prices are going to continue to increase and with us the price is locked in".  I told them I would take the chance and closed the door.

Next year was more fun.  The woman caught my wife on a real bad day, presented herself in a way that it seemed she was with ontario hydro and got her to sign an agreement.  I called right away and told them to forget it. Even though it states on the contract that you have some set period to cancel without penalty the woman I was talking to tried to say I was stuck with the deal. There was a heated discussion in which she tried to convince me I was stuck with it and I explained to her what she could do with the contract and the chance that she would get a penny out of me. In the end she hung up on me and I received a notice in the mail that as per my request the contract had been voided.

and another posting season has come........


----------



## kratz (13 Aug 2009)

CBC's show Marketplace did an episode on this topic called, "Power of Persuasion". One of the few benefits of living on base in PMQs is not being bothered with these sales tactics.


----------



## CountDC (14 Aug 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> CBC's show Marketplace did an episode on this topic called, "Power of Persuasion". One of the few benefits of living on base in PMQs is not being bothered with these sales tactics.



really?  I live in q's. They are around every year, usually late Aug/early Sep as they know when posting season is and hope to take advantage of all the new people before they have time to find out the truth.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> really?  I live in q's. They are around every year, usually late Aug/early Sep as they know when posting season is and hope to take advantage of all the new people before they have time to find out the truth.



Are your PMQs on base or scattered throughout a town/city?  If they are on base, ask for their letter (authorizing them to canvass) from the B Comd.  If they don't have one, call the MPs.  At least, this was the SOP in Petawawa.  Other bases may have different rules.


----------



## CountDC (14 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Are your PMQs on base or scattered throughout a town/city?  If they are on base, ask for their letter (authorizing them to canvass) from the B Comd.  If they don't have one, call the MPs.  At least, this was the SOP in Petawawa.  Other bases may have different rules.



hmmmm - have to check on that, q's are on base uplands but is wide open for any one to get onto.  Not sure what the local rules are.  MPs?? We have those? Must be at Timmies cause we don't see them on base.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Aug 2009)

Got this one today, pretty vague:



> Good day,
> 
> I would like to discuss a $10.2Million US Dollars business proposal with you.
> 
> ...



So I Googled her name and came up with this.

Sure, Kristie, I'll get back to you.  Right after I finish exercising my unicorn and feeding my dragon.   :


----------



## CountDC (17 Aug 2009)

wow!! You have a Unicorn and Dragon?!? Living Together??  I was told you couldn't have both as they would fight.  Some people have all the luck. ;D

D9 mentioned yestderday that she believes the scammers are not coming around this year as they were reported last year.  They are supposed to get permission from the base commander, who happens to be the CFSU(O) CO who just happens to live in PMQs.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> wow!! You have a Unicorn and Dragon?!? Living Together??  I was told you couldn't have both as they would fight.  Some people have all the luck. ;D



Well, I do have a force field wall in between them, I mean, c'mon, I'm not that stupid.....


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Aug 2009)

New-to-me scam received today:

kone.rita@rocketmail.com 

Dear one, 
I am Miss Rita Kone, the only daughter of my late parents Mr and Mrs Kone williams. My father was a highly reputable business magnate who operated internationaly during his days. It is sad to say that he passed away mysteriously in one of his business trips abroad on the 17th September 2004. 

Though his sudden death was linked or rather suspected to have been masterminded by an uncle of mine who travelled with him at that time. But God knows the truth! My mother died when i was just 6yrs old, and since then my father took me so special.

Before the death of my father on 17th September 2004, he called me and informed me that he has the sum of Five million seven houndred thousand united states dollars.USD($5.700,000)left in a bank in Cote d'ivoire.   He further told me that he deposited the money in my name and also gave me all the necessary information and the legal documents regarding to this deposit with the bank in Cote d'ivoire. 

I am just 21 years old and a university undergraduate and really don't know what to do. now I want a honest God fearing partner overseas who i can transfer this deposit with his assistance and after the transaction I will come and reside permanently in your country till such a time that it will be convenient for me to return back home if i so desire. 

This is because i have suffered a lot of set backs as a result of incessant political crisis here in Cote d'ivoire.The death of my father actually brought sorrow to my life. I also want to invest the fund under your care because i am ignorant of business world.

I am in a sincere desire of your humble assistance in this regards. Your suggestion and ideas will be highly regarded. Now permit me to ask these few questions: 

1. Can i completely trust you?
2. What percentage of the total amount will be good for you after the deposit is transferred to your account ? Please consider these and get back to me as soon as possible.

I will be expecting your swift reply on my privet email

(kone.rita@rocketmail.com)

Thanks and God bless you.
Yours Sincerely 
Rita Kone.

It seems Rita has a constantly changing story, in the link below she $10.5 million in a bank in the Ivory Coast, maybe she moved $4.8 million of it already? 
- http://www.419baiter.com/_scam_emails/08-09d/scam-email-37126.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Aug 2009)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> I will be expecting your swift reply on my privet email



Privet mail?

Could this be .... a hedge fund?


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Aug 2009)

$9.5 M

$11.5 M

$10.5 M but her father died in 2009.

$10.5 M but it's her *husband* who was assassinated and she has a son......

I could go on......     ;D



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Privet mail?
> 
> Could this be .... a hedge fund?



 :rofl:


----------



## Shec (25 Aug 2009)

Having made the cut for one Who's Who back in June:

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/46440/post-846102.html#msg846102

It appears that I have made it for another, only this one is much more ethical:



> Dear Jeff,
> 
> It is my pleasure to inform you that you are being considered for inclusion into the 2009-2010 Heritage Who's Who Business Leaders and Professionals Honors Edition section of the registry.
> 
> ...



Never realised that I am such an august personage although I'll struggle to avoid getting swell-headed over my fame.    It's true -  success breeds success just as greed & gullibility breeds...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Aug 2009)

You think they would have at least put a bit of effort into the scam.  :


_Your Email-ID have lump the sum of (1,450,000 Gbp) with other prizes.Reply Back  with this info Names,country,Tel,Gender,Address,Occupation)._


----------



## FastEddy (31 Aug 2009)

[quote [/i]
[/quote]

Well I was just getting a little low on Cash, but look what I just got today.

Boy ! talk about luck eh !.

Rec'd by Email:

TEL:+60164681075FAX:+60100009281  World Asia Freelotto Notification This is to inform you that your Email address have won a prizemoney of Five hundred and fifty two thousand United States Dollars, ($552,000.00)for this year Asia Freelotto 2009 Lottery. (CONTACT THE PAYMENT REMITTANCE DIRECTOR.)Name:Mr James YoungE-mail:deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.myTell:+60164681075You are also advised to provide us with the informations below: Full name:?Residential address:?Country:?Tel NO:?OCCUPATION:? Lottery CoordinatorMr James Young. Copyright © 1996-2009 Asia Feelotto Leasing Corporation.All Rights Reserved

These Guys never give up.

Cheers.


----------



## GAP (31 Aug 2009)

Yeah, but there are so many greedy fools out there......


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2009)

GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, but there are so many greedy gullible fools out there......



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## FastEddy (31 Aug 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

Boy ! I just got a Final Notice, this definitely must be Legit, : boy I sure could use the money.

Follow up Email:



WORLD ASIA FREELOTTO CHARITY DONATIONS 2009FREELOTTO ASIA SDN. BHD.www.freelotto.comTEL:+60164681075FAX:+60100009281  World Asia Freelotto Notification This is to inform you that your Email address have won a prizemoney of Five hundred and fifty two thousand United States Dollars, ($552,000.00)for this year Asia Freelotto 2009 Lottery. (CONTACT THE PAYMENT REMITTANCE DIRECTOR.)Name:Mr James YoungE-mail:deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.myTell:+60164681075You are also advised to provide us with the informations below: Full name:?Residential address:? So we can deliver your winnings cheque safely.Country:?Tel NO:?OCCUPATION:? Lottery CoordinatorMr James Young. Copyright © 1996-2009 Asia Feelotto Leasing Corporation.All

So I'm going to reply as  Dr. I.M Strange and give our Verdun Asylum address, and see what demand they pose. >

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2009)

Pfft, they gave away $2M last year.   :


----------



## FastEddy (31 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Pfft, they gave away $2M last year.   :




This is what I sent them.

Gentlemen,

Herewith information as requested:

Dr. I.M. Strange

6875 Lasalle Blvd.

Verdun Quebec

Canada

514-761-6131

At the moment, please do not call directly, as I want this to be a surprise for my wife.
please continue to use my my Email address for further instructions.

I remain your truly,

Dr. Ian Moss Strange.

Re:



WORLD ASIA FREELOTTO CHARITY DONATIONS 2009FREELOTTO ASIA SDN. BHD.www.freelotto.comTEL:+60164681075FAX:+60100009281  World Asia Freelotto Notification This is to inform you that your Email address have won a prizemoney of Five hundred and fifty two thousand United States Dollars, ($552,000.00)for this year Asia Freelotto 2009 Lottery. (CONTACT THE PAYMENT REMITTANCE DIRECTOR.)Name:Mr James YoungE-mail:deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.myTell:+60164681075You are also advised to provide us with the informations below: Full name:?Residential address:? So we can deliver your winnings cheque safely.Country:?Tel NO:?OCCUPATION:? Lottery CoordinatorMr James Young. Copyright © 1996-2009 Asia Feelotto Leasing Corporation.All Rights Reserved


----------



## FastEddy (31 Aug 2009)

[quote 

Clever Bastards, see the scheme ?.

Their reply:


From:  Mr James Young (deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my)  
Sent: Tue 9/01/09 1:58 AM 
To:  ejp1@sympatico.ca 






  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST,
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
 Tel:+60164681075
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


Attn(Winner)Dr. I.M. Strange,

Thank you for writing INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT, This is to acknowledge the receipt of your order from your claims, we have just confirmed that you have been officially cleared for payment by the Verifications Dept, at the headquarters of the MALAYSIA Lottery Board and all necessary documents that will facilitate the clearance of your winning Certified Bank Cheque of $552,000.00 US Dollars has been process in your name. All your winning documents which include your certificate and a covering document (Money Laundering protection and Letter of Affidavit for Claims) from the MALAYSIA government, stating that the money was obtained legally through the MALAYSIA National Lotto will be sent to you as soon as you meet with any of the option selected.

  Am pleased to be at your service, with our strong assets base, insurance cover for all deliveries and a Ten year working relationship with the MALAYSIA LOTTERY, You are making a classic choice. Getting your Lottery Winnings across to you is very easy, you will however be required to follow our guidelines perfectly.

Firstly, we received your full residential Address for delivery of cheque via our courier. 

Secondly, you are required to send us a scanned copy of any form of identification. {Driver's license or international passport} Or any valid ID card number will also be accepted, for identification on the delivery of your funds.

Lastly you are to make a choice from the Delivery Options layered out below, you are to make a most affordable and suitable choice


Description of parcel to be delivered:
An original certificate of weight:-------------0.15kg
Bonded draft of weight:-------------0.17kg
Total weight of parcel:-------------0.32kg
Colour of Parcel:-------------Brown.

OPTIONS FOR DISPATCHING YOUR CHEQUE/DOCUMENT TO YOU via

 A. GOLD DELIVERY: in 24hours 
Delivery cost USD $150.00  00.00 
V.A.T USD 
$50.00 00.00 
Insurance USD 
$50.00 00.00 
TOTAL USD 
$250.00 00.00 


 B. PREMIUM DELIVERY: in 48hours 
Delivery cost USD $50.00  00.00 
V.A.T USD 
$50.00 00.00 
Insurance USD 
$50.00 00.00 
TOTAL USD $150.00 00.00 



 C. CLASSIC DELIVERY: in 5Days
Delivery cost USD $30.00  00.00 
V.A.T USD 
$50.00 00.00 
Insurance USD 
$50.00 00.00 
TOTAL USD $130.00 00.00 


NOTE: That the delivery charges are a little high because of the insurance cover we have undertaken incase of loss, damages or theft of your highly sensitive consignment content. We assume all responsibilities incase of any eventualities. International delivery department does not allow cash on delivery {C.O.D} as all payment must be made before shipment can commence, because the delivery fee receipt will be attached on your delivery documents to avoid being delayed by customs. Your satisfaction is our priority we look forward in providing you the best of our quality service. 

  You are required to provide us with the requested information immediately, so that you will be giving guideline on how to make the payment for the delivery charges, to enable us effect the delivery of your funds.

Regards

 Mr. James Young
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164681075
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.


OPENING HOURS Monday - Sunday 24 hours



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ejp1@sympatico.ca
To: deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my
Subject: Lotto Winner
Date: Mon, 31 Aug 2009 21:15:51 +0000



Gentlemen,

Herewith information as requested:

Dr. I.M. Strange

6875 Lasalle Blvd.

Verdun Quebec

Canada

514-761-6131

At the moment, please do not call directly, as I want this to be a surprise for my wife.
please continue to use my my Email address for further instructions.

I remain your truly,

Dr. Ian Moss Strange.

Re:



WORLD ASIA FREELOTTO CHARITY DONATIONS 2009FREELOTTO ASIA SDN. BHD.www.freelotto.comTEL:+60164681075FAX:+60100009281  World Asia Freelotto Notification This is to inform you that your Email address have won a prizemoney of Five hundred and fifty two thousand United States Dollars, ($552,000.00)for this year Asia Freelotto 2009 Lottery. (CONTACT THE PAYMENT REMITTANCE DIRECTOR.)Name:Mr James YoungE-mail:deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.myTell:+60164681075You are also advised to provide us with the informations below: Full name:?Residential address:? So we can deliver your winnings cheque safely.Country:?Tel NO:?OCCUPATION:? Lottery CoordinatorMr James Young. Copyright © 1996-2009 Asia Feelotto Leasing Corporation.All Rights Reserved

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Share your memories online with anyone you want anyone you want. 
  
 {0} 
 Mark as read

Mark as unread

Delete

Junk

Not junk

Print

View message source

This message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message  © 2009 Microsoft Privacy Legal  © Bell Canada 2009 Service Agreement Privacy  

Good Luck you A.. Holes.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

On the ongoing saga with Mr. Young, here's whats happened so-far.

Sent to Mr Young today.

Dear Mr. James Young,



Please advise as to your reference to High Shipping costs, as to what is being shipped, on this suject, what is being shipped ?. As it is my understanding the my winnings are be forwarded in the form of a Cheque or Bank Draft. The cost of a FedEx  envelope to your region should not exceed $23.50 USD.

I remain, your truly Dr. I.M. Strange.


----------



## FastEddy (3 Sep 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> 
> On the ongoing saga with Mr. Young, here's whats happened so-far.
> ...




This is what they replied.

  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST,
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
 Tel:+60164681075
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


Attn(Winner)Dr. I.M. Strange,

NOTE: That the delivery charges are a little high because of the insurance cover we have undertaken incase of loss, damages or theft of your highly sensitive consignment content. We assume all responsibilities incase of any eventualities. International delivery department does not allow cash on delivery {C.O.D} as all payment must be made before shipment can commence, because the delivery fee receipt will be attached on your delivery documents to avoid being delayed by customs. Your satisfaction is our priority we look forward in providing you the best of our quality service. 

  You are required to get back to us if you are ready to make the payment of $250 for the delivery of your winnings cheque, so that you will be giving guideline on how to make the payment for the delivery charges, to enable us effect the delivery of your funds.

Regards

 Mr. James Young
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164681075
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.



Now ! these guys seem to be working on volume, just a measly $250.00 and God knows what they send you if anything. Any comments.

Now I'm going to reply, if the 250 should be USD or CDN.

Cheers.


----------



## dustinm (3 Sep 2009)

Has anybody tried sending a forged $300 cheque for "processing of your winnings", and asking the scammers to mail you back the $50?


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2009)

Do they accept Cdn Tire Money?


----------



## FastEddy (4 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

Boy they must think they got a real live one.

This was their latest reply:

  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


AttnWinner)Dr. I.M. Strange.

Dear sir to expedite every process and deliver your winnings cheque to you,be inform that you are to locate the nearest western union in your country and make the payment of   USD$250.00 dollars for your delivery fee through our Account's Officer Name as stated below:



Name.......................... Linda Gayathiry Fernandez
Address....................... UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
Mode of Payment:.............Western Union Money Transfer

Immediately you make the payment , do send us information’s such as:

Sender's Name: ..............
Receiver's Name:.............
Test Question:...............
Test Answer:.................
Money Transfer Control Number {MTCN} {10}:.............
Amount Sent:.................

If possible send a scanned copy of the transfer slip, containing the
above details to this office.
Lastly i will expect to hear from you,if you want to talk to me in peron this is my personal Cell Number- +60164657535.

(Inshallah Everything will be fine) I hope to hear from you soon.

Regards

 Mr. James Young.
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164681075
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.

Any idea's how we can prolong this Bastards agony longer or Scam the Scam-er ?. >

I was thinking, inform him that my Western Union Office refused to accept my payment as the details provided are on a Hot List of International Scams and all persons sending or replying must be warned and transactions cannot be accepted.

Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Sep 2009)

Send him a "scan" of the Western Union transfer slip.

Google images - western union transfer slip


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Sep 2009)

Make and scan a fake one and "send" it via email?
[but that you have been advised that because of the Western Union "accounting stike" in Canada thier reciept of payment may be delayed]

Michael beat me to it.


----------



## FastEddy (4 Sep 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Send him a "scan" of the Western Union transfer slip.
> 
> Google images - western union transfer slip




Thanks, just sent them a Phony receipt. we'll see what happens next.

Cheers.

Okay update, here his latest:

  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


AttnWinner)Dr. I.M. Strange.


with regards to the payment informations you send to us,our accountant could not confirm your payment,you are advice to scan the original copy of the payment slip which western union gave to you,so that we can have the correct payment details.You are to send the original slip now,kindly be swift about sending it to enable us confirm your payment and dispatch your winnings cheque immediate to you to your door step.I await your urgent responds
Regards,

 Mr. James Young.
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164657535
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.

So is it time to drop the bomb on him or can we still make him suffer ?.
like tell him Western Union reports that the Money was already picked up and are commencing a Investigation. >


----------



## FastEddy (4 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

See above update.

Cheers.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Sep 2009)

Tell him Western Union is investigating and unless the money is returned to you they will cease all overseas payments to that office until they clear things up.    >


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2009)

I like Michael's idea of telling them that Western Union is investigating a fraud on their end and informed you that they may be closing down all transfers of monies to that Region until such time that the legitimacy of some of their customers in that Region can be verified.  In the meantime you are seeking Legal Council to sue them for your money back with interest and all Legal costs as well as damages to your name and reputation due to delays on their part.  Ask for a sum around 1 Million US$ or equivalent funds in Euros.   >


----------



## FastEddy (6 Sep 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I like Michael's idea of telling them that Western Union is investigating a fraud on their end and informed you that they may be closing down all transfers of monies to that Region until such time that the legitimacy of some of their customers in that Region can be verified.  In the meantime you are seeking Legal Council to sue them for your money back with interest and all Legal costs as well as damages to your name and reputation due to delays on their part.  Ask for a sum around 1 Million US$ or equivalent funds in Euros.   >




Great Ideas, but since the last Email from the following was received and the reply as noted below. If futher responses are received I will use your suggestions.


RE: Your urgent response is needed‏
From:  ejp1@sympatico.ca  
Sent: Sun 9/06/09 6:53 PM 
To:  deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my 

Dear Mr. Young,

Upon further inquireries at Western Union, I have been informed that a person representing your organization and bearing documents and authorization from the original receipient, to the fact, that they were unable to pick up the transfer, due to serious illness.

At this point in time, I find things are beginning to appear a bit strange. I also feel that I should not invest another $250.00 if this is the sort of thing that happens.

I remain yours truly,

Dr. I.M Strange.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my
To: ejp1@sympatico.ca
Subject: Your urgent response is needed
Date: Mon, 7 Sep 2009 06:09:37 +1200

Good day to you,

How can some one else pick up money you send?if you send the money to our account officers name as stated below no body can pick it up,am kind of confuse about this.Be inform that you dont have much time to claim your winnings cheque because the courier depertment can not keep your winnings cheque more than monday and tuesday.failure to meet up with your delivery fee we will be sending you a disclaimer form for you to fill and return back to us,this simply mean you have lost you winnings.

As you claim agent i will not want you to lost what you have rightfully won,kindly do the needful so you can meet up with you delivery fee.

I await you urgent response,once again accept our warn regard,
Mr James Young.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: ejp1@sympatico.ca
To: deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my
Subject: Money Transfer
Date: Sun, 6 Sep 2009 14:58:47 +0000



Dear Mr. Young,

With regard to your last comunicay, please be advise, that upon checking with the Western Union Office, I was informed that funds were already picked up by a Sasha Imbaliwick repersenting your Company.

Western Union informed me that they are conducting a investigation into the matter and will notifgy me of the results.

Untill then, they have advised me to not send any more money as indicated below.

Please advise soonest.

Yours Truly,  Dr. I.M. Strange.

Re:


Your urgent response is needed‏
From:  Mr James Young (deliverydeptsdn.phb@live.com.my)  
Sent: Fri 9/04/09 6:57 PM 
To:  ejp1@sympatico.ca 





  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


AttnWinner)Dr. I.M. Strange.


with regards to the payment informations you send to us,our accountant could not confirm your payment,you are advice to scan the original copy of the payment slip which western union gave to you,so that we can have the correct payment details.You are to send the original slip now,kindly be swift about sending it to enable us confirm your payment and dispatch your winnings cheque immediate to you to your door step.I await your urgent responds
Regards,

 Mr. James Young.
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164657535
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.  


Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2009)

This one is rich (no pun intended).   :

STOP THAT TRANSCACTION OR YOU WILL BE ARRESTED.(FROM FRAUD INSPECTION UNIT).‏

Attention,

I am Mr.James of the Fraud Inspection Unit of Department of Homeland Security. This is a notification to all email users about the high rise of scams and fraud coming in from Africa,therefore I urge you to stop every communication you have rigth now with anyone regarding any transaction regarding funds from Africa.

These scams are targeted mainly on Innocent unsuspecting victims from all over the world who end up poor and while the scammers live lavishly from their loot. Therefore, The Department of homeland security in conjuction with the United Nations and African Government got an agreement to move all funds pending out of Africa to a safer country where all beneficiaries can can get their funds without any hinderances. The total sum of each individual fund is Eighteen Million Five Hundred Thousand Pounds (18.5 Million Great Britain Pounds(GBP). The homeland security fougth for this compensation from the African Government and succeeded in getting it and you can have your fund transfered from a safe bank in Woolwich Bank United Kingdom.

On that note, You are instructed to contact Mr.Michael Uju for your compensation fund of Eighteen Million Five Hundred Thousand Pounds(18.5 Million GBP) which is been deposited at Woolwich Bank Uk,anyone who tells you the fund is still in Nigeria or any part of Africa is a scammer and Fraudster so do not respond to such emails. Contact Mr.Michael for your compensation...and he will give you directives on how to get your fund from Woolwich Bank in England.

Send him your contact details such as Your Full Names,Age,Contact Phone Numbers,Nationality,Country of Residence.

His contact information is below.
Name of Depositor: Dr. Michael Uju.
Email Address: dr.michael200uju@sify.com.

Contact him with the information above and he will direct you on how to get your fund from Woolwich Bank in England. Have a nice day.

Jame s.
Department of Homeland Security.


----------



## FastEddy (7 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

Sounds like Mr. Young is getting confused or pissed off, below is most recent received from him.

Well, I'm sending him "Micheals" suggestion. We'll see what that brings. a copy of that Email will follow on this post (edited).

Mr. Youngs latest reply:

  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


AttnWinner)Dr. I.M. Strange.


Send to me the original slip western union gave to you.
Regards,

 Mr. James Young.
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164657535
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.

Cheers.

Copy of Email sent:

Dear Mr Young,

My local Office of Western Union has now advised me that a full investigation has been started and authorities notified that a Fraud may have been committed, in that the receiver of the funds was not authorized to receive said funds.

Western Union stated, that unless the money is returned, they will cease all overseas payments to that office until they clear things up.

I have contacted a Solicitor friend of mine who has advised me that there is sufficient grounds to recover the initial amount in question, costs and punitive damages from Western Union or your Organization.

I would advise you to look closely at certain members of your office as persons or person may be defrauding your organization.

I remain, yours truly,

Dr. I.M Strange.

And he replied:

  INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT  
 UNIT 25,TAMAN EMAS PROMIN JAYA MIRI EAST, 
 PENNANG.MALAYSIA
  

ORDER NO.: 10194 


AttnR.I.M STRANGE

AM IN RECIEPT OF YOUR EMAIL AND FOR THE DELIVERY OF YOUR WINNINGS CHEQUE TO YOU,DUE TO THE FACT THAT YOU CAN NO LONGER MAKE THE  PAYMENT OF YOUR DELIVERY FEE AND ALSO FOR FURTHER DELAYS THE PAYMENT CENTER HAS GIVEN ME A CALL THAT THEY CANNOT KEEP YOUR FUNDS ANY LONGER IN THIER SECURITY ACCOUNT,THAT YOUR WINNINGS CHEQUE AND OTHER DOCUMENTS HAVE STAYED TOO LONG,THEY WANT TO RETURN YOUR FUNDS BACK TO THE H.Q,WE ARE SENDING YOU A DISCLAIMERS FORM WHICH YOU WILL FILL AND RETURN TO ME.

BE FOR I CAN SEND YOUR FUNDS BACK TO OUR HEADQAUTERs,SO THEY CAN AS WELL USE IT FOR NEXT YEARS SWIFT STAKE.

 Mr. James Young.
Dispatch Agent
Tel:+60164657535
INTERNATIONAL DELIVERY DEPARTMENT MALAYSIA.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> This one is rich (no pun intended).   :
> 
> STOP THAT TRANSCACTION OR YOU WILL BE ARRESTED.(FROM FRAUD INSPECTION UNIT).‏
> 
> ...




 >

Write back that Dr Michael Uju has been found by your sources to have been associated with these three:  U.K. court convicts 3 men in airline bomb plot



> A jury at Woolwich Crown Court found Abdulla Ahmed Ali, 28, Assad Sarwar, 29, and Tanvir Hussain, 28, guilty of conspiracy to murder by planning to detonate the bombs on airplanes.



>


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Write back that Dr Michael Uju has been found by your sources to have been associated with these three:  U.K. court convicts 3 men in airline bomb plot



I did find a similar email address on a 419 scam blacklisted list.   :  It was a gmail address and missing the "dr" but otherwise the same.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Sep 2009)

Highly entertaining, keep up the good work!


----------



## FastEddy (9 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

Just a few closing lines to our Mr. Young, not that it will have any impact, but I just had to say something.

Email reads:

In closing, you poor stupid person,

Be advise that your SCAM has been circulated on a number of Web Sites and a notice filed with the authorities.

Your Stupidity is only matched by your Greed and Dishonesty.

It was a pleasure leading you by the nose for a while, but like all good things they must come to a end.

I remain yours truly,

Dr. I.M. Strange  (just like your name, its fictitious)


----------



## dustinm (9 Sep 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> Be advise that your SCAM has been circulated on a number of Wed Sites and a notice filed with the authorities.
> [/color]



Where can I find one of these wed sites, in a bridal netting?


----------



## FastEddy (9 Sep 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Where can I find one of these wed sites, in a bridal netting?




Sorry, my interpretation of "bridal" is probably different from yours, please explain.

This is one for starters and by the way whats your point.


----------



## dustinm (9 Sep 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Sorry, my interpretation of "bridal" is probably different from yours, please explain.
> 
> This is one for starters and by the way whats your point.



There seems to be some miscommunication; I was trying to make a play on words about the fact that it appears you've misspelled  "web site" in your email (whether intentional or not), by writing "wed site" instead.


----------



## FastEddy (10 Sep 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> There seems to be some miscommunication; I was trying to make a play on words about the fact that it appears you've misspelled  "web site" in your email (whether intentional or not), by writing "wed site" instead.





Thank you for pointing that out, I guess I didn't do as good a job as I thought proof reading it.

Although, the assumption would normally be "did you mean WEB not WED ??", then I definitely couldn't misconstrue it for something else. 

But again, thanks for the tip.

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2009)

Here's a new one (at least one I haven't received before):

Dear Beloved in Christ,

It is by the grace of God that I received Christ, having known the
truth; I had no choice than to do what is lawful and just in the sight of God
for eternal life and in the sight of man for witness of God & His Mercies
and  glory upon my life.

I am Mrs. Evelyn Alexandra,the wife of Mr.Robert Alexander,both of us are
citizens of the united state of America. my husband worked with the
Chevron/Texaco in Hong Kong for twenty years before he died in the year 2003.
We were married for ten years without a child. My Husband died after a brief
illness that lasted for only four days. Before his death we both got
born-again
as dedicated Christians. Since his death I decided not to  re-marry or get a
child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is strongly against.

When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of 7.5 Million Pounds
(Seven Million Five Hundred Thousand Pounds) with a Bank in Europe.
Presently,
this money is still with the Bank and the management just wrote me as the
beneficiary that our account has been DORMANT and if I, as the beneficiary
of the funds, do not re-activate the account; the funds will be CONFISCATED
 or I rather issue a letter of authorization to somebody to receive it on my
 behalf (note that you need to activate this account) as I can  not come
over.

Presently, I'm in a hospital in Hong Kong where I have been undergoing
treatment for esophageal cancer. I have since lost my ability to talk and my
doctors have told me that I have only a few weeks to live. It is my last
wish to
see this money distributed to charity organizations and NGO anywhere in the
World in helping human race.

Because relatives and friends have plundered so much of my wealth since my
illness, I cannot live with the agony of entrusting this huge
responsibility to
any of them. Please, I beg you in the name of God to help me  Stand-in as the
beneficiary and collect the Funds from the Bank.I want a person that is
God-fearing who will use this money to fund churches,orphanages and widows
propagating the word of God and to ensure that the house of God is
maintained.

The Bible made us to understand that blessed is the hand that giveth. I took
this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money
and my husband's relatives are not Christians and I  don't want my
husband's hard earned  money to be misused by unbelievers.

I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly
manner.Hence  the reason for taking this bold decision. I am not afraid of
death
since I know where I am going to. I know that I am going to be in the
bossom of
the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14: says that the Lord will fight my case and I shall
hold my peace. I don't need any telephone communication in this regard
because of my soundless voice and presence of my husband's relatives around
me always. I don't want them to know about this development.I await your
quick response to this mail as this is my last wish to see this funds
transferred before my Death.Please my beloved for further communication on
how
we are going to conclude this,Remain Blessed.

Your Sister in Christ,
Mrs. Evelyn Alexandra.
evelynalexandra@lloyds-tsbonline.co.uk

If she doesn't want that money used in an "ungodly" manner, she sure sent it to the wrong person.   >


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2009)

Have a look here.


----------



## FastEddy (11 Sep 2009)

[quote 
[/quote]

Well I don,t know about you PMMedMoe, that person is playing a risky game, tempting fate with the "esophageal cancer" bit. Fate has a very strange way of working.

Cheers.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Sep 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> 
> Sounds like Mr. Young is getting confused or pissed off, below is most recent received from him.
> ...



I had my Malay wife look at the address, first she noted that Penang is spelt wrong, only one N and although the other words are typical Malay no amount of playing with the words brought up a real address. Not that I expected them to be so stupid as to give their real address, but you never know.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Sep 2009)

Sorry Folks, but it looks like I won't be around for awhile. :clown:



> OFFICE OF THE ATTORNEY GENERAL
> 441 4th Street NW, Suite 1145S
> Washington, DC 20001
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Sep 2009)

Bruce, I'll send you a cake with a file in it.   :nod:


----------



## FastEddy (23 Sep 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Sorry Folks, but it looks like I won't be around for awhile. :clown:




Bruce, you mean you actually received that in your Email.

By the way I didn't know you had that kind of money. :

Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Sep 2009)

Yup, and my work email at that. [I think most know where I work]


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2009)

So another one from someone who's not long for this earth and wishes his wealth to be put to good use.   :

I Need Your Assistance‏
From: 	Mr Mitchell Lemon (atorchygirl@bellsouth.net)
Sent: 	September 26, 2009 10:37:32 AM
To: 	
Dear friend,

I am Mr Mitchell Lemon but now undergoing medical treatment in London, England.I worked with British Drilling Corporation East London for over a decade I married for fifteen years without a child. my wife died after a brief illness that lasted for two weeks.I vow to use my wealth for the down trodden and the less privileged in the society. Since the doctor had comfirmed my situation that I will not live long I have decided to give out my money to the poor. Deposited the sum of 120 Million (One Hundred and Twenty Million Pounds sterling) with my Bank. Presently, this money is still there. *Recently,my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next 15 days due to cancer problem.Though what disturbs me most is my stroke.*

Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to an individual or better still a God fearing person who will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct here in.

I want an individual that will use this to fund and provide succor to poor and indigent persons, orphanages, and above all those affected in the Tsunami in far Asia and the Hurricane Katrina Disasters.I understand that blessed is the hand that giveth. I took this decision because I do not have any child that will inherit this money and my relatives are not inclined to helping poor persons and I do not want my hard earned money to be misused or spent in the manner I will not like and I also do not want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly manner, hence the reason
for taking this bold decision.I am not afraid of death hence I know where I am going.I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Almighty.I do not need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health, and because of the presence of my relatives around me always.
I do not want them to know about this development.

with God all things are possible. As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the Bank. I will also issue them a letter of authority and change of ownership certificate,that will empower you as the original beneficiary of this fund,through my Lawyer. I want you to always
pray for me. My happiness is that I lived a life worthy of emulation. Whosoever that wants to serve the Almighty must serve him with all his heart and mind and soul and also in truth. Please always be prayerful all through your life.Any delay in your reply will give me room in sourcing for an individual for this same purpose.Please assure me that you will act according to my specification herein.Hoping to hear from you at my private email:mrmitchelllemon@9.cn

Thank you and may the Almighty bless you.
God Bless You,
MR MITCHELL LEMON

The funny thing is, when I Google the name, I get this, but his "private email" gets no hits.  However, the email address at the top is _apparently_ a real person.

Also funny is I didn't know there were doctors that could narrow your time of death down to 15 days.


----------



## kkwd (26 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> So another one from someone who's not long for this earth and wishes his wealth to be put to good use.   :



What a loser, wife dies leaving no kids, he has cancer with 15 days to live and a stroke to top it off. It sucks to be him.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Sep 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> What a loser, wife dies leaving no kids, he has cancer with 15 days to live and a stroke to top it off. It sucks to be him.  ;D



And apparently is selling real estate in Florida.


----------



## FastEddy (26 Sep 2009)

[quote author
[/quote]

Here's another one just Rec'd. Why do these Idiots, think that the amounts in the multi-millions of dollars adds to the inducement or authenticity. 

Scam Rec'd:

BUSINESS PROPOSAL‏
From:  Mr Eric Elliot (info@live.com)  
  
Sent: Sat 9/26/09 3:44 AM 
To:   

Good day, This message is directed to you for the purpose of a transaction that is worthUS$48,000,000.This transaction is completely legitimate and all legaldocuments will be provided which will cover you and the funds during thecourse of this transaction. I am Eric Elliot by name and i am presently in the Malaysia preciselybecause of this transaction.If you are interested in this transaction,i willadvise you send me an email with the following details: Full Name :Tel Number:Age:Occupation : The reason for these details to be released to me is for me to be sure i amnot corresponding with the wrong person.Note that you are been contactedbecause of your family name and as such,i must be very sure someoneelse is notplaying a fast one on either of us. If you would like to discuss further about this transaction that is in yourfamily name as an inheritance that you will benefit from,give me a call on mynumber:+60164657535 or email me back:webinvestmentsdnbhd1@gmail.com Your response will be highly appreciated at this point because this money hasbeen delayed for too long and i would like to finalize the transaction as soonas possible so that i can go ahead with my other client's issues i have atstake.Best Regards.  Eric Elliot


----------



## kratz (26 Sep 2009)

This thread has everything for someone willing to read it. The messages sent are rife with errors, the replies and nose pulling are entertaining and if those sending the messages ever wise up and find this thread, they'd have a step by step guide to improve their scams.  :-\ 

Not Likely to happen though. Keep up the posts, I enjoy reading how the exchanges go.


----------



## dustinm (28 Sep 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> This thread has everything for someone willing to read it. The messages sent are rife with errors, the replies and nose pulling are entertaining and if those sending the messages ever wise up and find this thread, they'd have a step by step guide to improve their scams.  :-\
> 
> Not Likely to happen though. Keep up the posts, I enjoy reading how the exchanges go.



If they had the English facility to find this place, they'd have the English facility to clean up their scams.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Sep 2009)

Here we go again, just Rec'd. This one has a little more finesse to it and they are only asking for $95.00 for handling Fee's. Gee! only $95.00 for 315 Grand, who couldn't resist that.

[quote author=
[/quote]

Rec'd this date:

 UNITED NATIONS OFFICEFOR THE COORDINATIONOF HUMANITARIAN AFFAIR.    Good Day,  I am directed to inform you that your payment verification andconfirmations are correct, therefore we are happy to inform you thatarrangements have been concluded to effect your payment as soon as possible.  Due to your long over-due payment which you have been finding it difficultto receive via a Certified Bank Draft issued by the UN Promo, we havearranged your payment through HSBC Bank ATM Card Payment Center, this is aninstruction passed by the United Nations in respect to all over delayedpayment and debt re-scheduling.  We will send you an International Swift ATM Card that has been approved inyour favor with Card Number: 5301236451206002, with valued sum of$315,810.00 USD (Three Hundred and Fifteen Thousand, Eight Hundred andTen USD Only), which you are to use in accessing your fund in any ATMStand/location worldwide and remember that the maximum withdrawal dailylimit is Five Thousand United States Dollars (US$5,000.00).  We have concluded delivery arrangement with the ups courier services.Please note that the UPS courier company is fully insured by NiconInsurance Corporation.  Kindly provide the details below for delivery.  1. Valid Delivery Address.2. Full Names.3. Phone Number.  Please do confirm that you will take responsibility for the cost ofdelivery ($95), so that i will know how to proceed with you. Please beinformed that the delivery will be made to your address in 48 hours(2 days) after our confirmation of this payment for delivery, as you knowthat the delivery fee receipt will be also attached on your paymentdelivery documents to avoid your package being delayed by customs. we advise that you keep your emailaddresses information like password and this notification confidentialuntil your claims have been processed and your funds remitted to you. Thisis part of our security protocol to avoid double claims and unwarrantedabuse of this program by some participants.  Treat urgently and note that your ATM Card isready and available for dispatch to you.    Regards,Dr. James Peterson.[/quote]

Now I can't understand for the Luv-of-me how or why anyone would fall or be taken in by one of these scams (I know thousands have), not to mention that some of them were professionals and educated people. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Sep 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Now I can't understand for the Luv-of-me how or why anyone would fall or be taken in by one of these scams (I know thousands have), not to mention that some of them were professionals and educated people.



People still buy lottery tickets..............


----------



## BlueJingo (29 Sep 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> People still buy lottery tickets..............



Hey.... I just bought one... i could be a millionaire.... then you'll be sorry you said that about me! MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FastEddy (30 Sep 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> People still buy lottery tickets..............




I don;t think you should conpare, Hope or Wishfull Thinking with Stupidity or Common Sense.

Plus, one is Legitimate the other Illegal.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Oct 2009)

Here's the latest one being "advertised" on Crackbook by (obviously) account hackers:

Working Online a Gold Rush?  Los Angeles Tribune Scam Alert

There is no Los Angeles Tribune.   :


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2009)

A few new tricks, via the FBI's New E-Scams & Warnings page:



> FRAUDULENT E-MAIL CLAIMING TO CONTAIN FBI “INTELLIGENCE BULLETIN NO. 267”
> 
> 10/05/09—A fraudulent e-mail message claiming to contain a confidential FBI report titled “New Patterns in Al-Qaeda Financing” has been circulating since August 15, 2009. The e-mail has the subject line “Intelligence Bulletin No. 267,” and contains an attachment titled “bulletin.exe.” This message, or similar messages, may contain files that are harmful to the recipient’s system and may try to steal user credentials.
> 
> ...





> FRAUDULENT E-MAIL CLAIMING TO BE FROM DHS AND THE FBI COUNTERTERRORISM DIVISION
> 
> 10/05/09—Fraudulent e-mails containing the subject line “New DHS Report” have been circulating since August 15, 2009. The e-mails claim to be from the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and the FBI Counterterrorism Division. The e-mail text contains information about “New Usama Bin Ladin Speech Directed to the People of Europe,” and has an attachment titled “audio.exe.” The attachment is purportedly an audio speech from Bin Ladin; however, it actually contains malicious software intended to steal information from the recipient’s system.
> 
> ...


----------



## FastEddy (10 Oct 2009)

[/quote]

Here's another Job Offer One, don't fall for it.


It reads:  Job Offer!!!.‏
From:  Henry Peters (Henrypeterss@mail2dotcom.com)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Fri 10/09/09 10:05 PM 
To:   

 A new job opening in your area, It's a work from home/office position and you are not required to pay any registration fee or pay for any application form before you get employed. Job details (what you'll be doing): 1.Collect payment from Customers. 2. Cash Payments at your Bank. 3. Deduct 1/10 which is your commission/Payment on check cashed. 4. Forward the remaining 9/10 to the information that will be provided later on. fill application: I would be glad if you accept my proposal for an opportunity to make up 10% of each transaction completed. Please reply via email with complete information as requested: A. NAME,B. STREET ADDRESS (NOT P.O BOX),C. CITY. STATE:E. ZIP CODE F. COUNTRY G. MOBILE NUMBER,H. AGE,I. SEX,J. OCCUPATION K. E MAILAll replies should be sent to Henrypeters@mail2dotcom.com kindly reply immediately. Please email me back as soon as possible. Regards,Henry Peters

Poor Old Henry Peters is gonna wait a long time.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2009)

> Regarding the Late senator Edward Kennedy of America
> 
> Dear Friend,
> 
> ...



There's no doubt in my mind that the Kennedys have huge unkown and unaccounted amounts squirreled away in hidden accounts. I somehow doubt though that Mr. Mark Ford has access to them


----------



## kkwd (11 Oct 2009)

Here is another little gem from the scammers. 
I traced the IP address to the delightful little country of Benin. 
I didn't know Yahoo moved their headquarters to that place.  ;D



> Due to the congestion in our Yahoo! servers, there would be removal of all unused Yahoo! Accounts.
> You will have to confirm if your E-mail is still active by filling out your login info below after clicking
> the reply button, or your account will be suspended within 24 hours for security reasons.
> 
> ...



But wait a minute, it says to reply to the message and submit your personal information.
But this sentence appears later in the email. 



> Please do reply to this message.



I hate dumb scammers.  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Oct 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> It reads:  Job Offer!!!.‏
> From:  Henry Peters (Henrypeterss@mail2dotcom.com)
> You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk
> Sent: Fri 10/09/09 10:05 PM
> ...



Yeah, this is a real fraud technique being done right now.  You will certainly get "customers" to collect from.  They give you a cheque for about $100, you keep your $10 and the cheque will clear.  However, at that point you are hooked.  Suddenly, the customer payments are around $4000 (never over $5000   ) and you think you are raking in the cash!  Right up until you realize that every cheque was bogus and you just gave away a hell of a lot of your own money to some unknown fister.  

More dumb?  Sadly, elder abuse is a big target for these types too.  I could see the "You are about to be arrested" working on some oldster.  I just did a call last week where the guy on the phone did the old "I am with XXX Internal Security and I need your help with an investigation at your bank".  They get the person to go to the bank, withdraw $4800, meet them and hand over the money.  This guy even went so far as to swear the woman to secrecy, and told her that if the bank inquired about why she was taking so much cash out she should say "It's for an private family emergency" so as to not tip them off to the investigation.  The person who takes the money at the drop site is then supposed to verify the amount, put it back into the persons account and then arrange to re-issue them a bank card.  You'd think anyone could spot that kind of bullshit a mile away, yet the poor bird I was taking the report from was out $4800 cash.  
Another one that worked in our border town is somebody claiming to be from a Canadian police department calls American grandparent and says their grandchild is in jail and needs several thousand dollars bail.  This one actually made the news over here.

If you have older family that still live on their own, it doesn't hurt to just go over some of these scams and just get them thinking that way.  Most people say it could never happen to them, yet if it couldn't these arseholes would be out of jobs.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Oct 2009)

At least make a friggin' attempt to scam me using proper English. ^-^




> Attn: My Dear
> We have arranged your payment of ($1.5Million) One Million five hundred thousand united state dollars Previously in ATM payment card to be sent to you through western union money transfer payment: Your payment will sent to you by western union.
> 
> The amount you will receive per day is $10,000 The minister trust funds and IMF boards of Benin Republic will send you the current standard track details you will need to pick up your ($10,000) payment by western union, you will receive every day till you receive the $1.5Million united state dollars, now no need to send you this ATM card because you can not be able to withdraw the ATM card due to the atm master card contain large money on it.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2009)

> 我有新的電郵地址！
> 你現可電郵給我：donchuks62@yahoo.com.hk
> 
> - Attention beneficiary, we have concluded to effect your payment via western union $4.500. Daily until the total of $1.500,000.00SD is completely send. The Western union Agent: is Mr.Frank Gilton TEL: +229 97 860 992 E-mail western.union.m@sify.com ) so contact Mr.Frank Gilton, and tell him to give you the MTCN and sender name to pick the$4,500.00send to him the above information ASAP.1.YOUR FULL NAME 2.YOUR HOME ADDRESS 3YOUR CURRENT HOME TELEPHONE NUMBER ThanksMr.DON CHUKS.



This guy even has a Facebook page.  Guess where he's from??    :


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Oct 2009)

> RE: CONGRATULATIONS/ FINAL NOTIFICATION‏
> From: 	THE CATHOLIC AID (catholicaid@yahoo.com.hk)
> Sent: 	October 22, 2009 8:16:25 AM
> To:
> ...



Wow, I don't even remember entering!!  What exactly is *J*850,000.00?  Yen??   :

Googled the email address and got this.


----------



## kkwd (24 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> What exactly is *J*850,000.00?  Yen??   :



I think The J is supposed to represent Pounds Sterling but they didn't have that symbol on their keyboard. Looking at the number of times "Ј850,000.00" showed up on a Google search seems all the scammers have the same keyboard.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> I think The J is supposed to represent Pounds Sterling but they didn't have that symbol on their keyboard. Looking at the number of times "Ј850,000.00" showed up on a Google search seems all the scammers have the same keyboard.



You mean they don't know about "insert symbol" using Word?  *₤*   :

 ;D


----------



## kkwd (24 Oct 2009)

Word? Only rich people and government employees can get that stuff.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Oct 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Word? Only rich people and government employees can get that stuff.  ;D



Must have it because I work for the government then.....   :-\


----------



## FastEddy (24 Oct 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Word? Only rich people and government employees can get that stuff.  ;D




Win Vista has "Create Documents" same as Word and "Create Spread Sheets" same as Excel, both do the exact same thing, just a slightly different Menu structure built in. However I've put in Office 2000, I like the Tool Bars better.

Cheers.


----------



## FastEddy (27 Oct 2009)

[/quote]

Here's one from the Desk of a Rev. Father. Oh Yeah  :


 

CENTRAL BANK INT'L PAYMENT CENTRE,IKEJA LAGOS-NIGERIAFROM THE DESK OF:REV FATHER BRIGHT EGOO SECRETARY TO THE GOVERNOR ATTENTION:   This is to notify you that after we met today with The President, Accountant General of the Federation,Office of the Senate House, and House of Representatives we came to a conclusion that we have to pay you the sum of $8.3m as your contract/inhretance entitlement. The payment will come to you via ATM DEBIT CARD, therefore you are to rec-confirm the following iNFORMATION; (1) Full Name: (2) Address3) Phone no: Immediate respond is urgently needed. Call +234-1 -822-6986 for more details.   REGARDS,Managing Director \ INT'L REMMITANCE DEPT.CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIAREV FATHER BRIGHT EGOO SECRETARY TO THE GOVERNOR


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Oct 2009)

> Greetings, I am sorry to encroach into your privacy in this manner, I found yourlisted in the Trade Centre Chambers of Commerce directory here in Japan, Ifind it pleasurable to offer you my partnership in business, I only prayat this time that your address is still valid. I want to solicit yourattention to receive money on my behalf.
> 
> The purpose of my contacting you is because my status would not permit meto do this alone.
> 
> ...



I didn't realize I had registered at the Trade Centre Chambers of Commerce directory in Japan.  Amazing!!!


----------



## FastEddy (29 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I didn't realize I had registered at the Trade Centre Chambers of Commerce directory in Japan.  Amazing!!!




Me to, I didn't know I had a account with Google.


Hello,

We are currently performing regular maintenance of our customer databases. 

We apologize for the inconvenience but you will need to verify your email address.
To start verifying your emaill please click the link below.

http://www.adwords.google.com/select/Login

Please note! If you don't verify your email within 48 hours since you've got this 

email your adwords account may be suspended until further notice.


Thank you for your time. We look forward to providing you with the most
effective advertising available.

Sincerely,
The Google AdWords Team.


I did'nt click on this one to find out where they were going, but they don't sound like the Nigerian bunch.

Cheers.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2009)

Received another "typical" one today from South Africa.  What was interesting was that it was a pdf attached to the email.  It also uses the name of a real (?) person, but of course with the warning not to call at the office number due to the "sensitivity" of the transaction.    :  There are indeed Skinner and Andries streets in Pretoria, South Africa.

If these scammers are making up personalities and the accompanying websites, they are pretty creative.

The scam email can be seen here.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2009)

Just found this one in the news, it would seem that an Etobicoke couple has been defrauding seniors of money by claiming to have a winning lottery ticket and not being able to cash it as they are not citizens.

Article Link

TORONTO -- An Etobicoke couple is duping seniors and new Canadians out of money by claiming to be lottery winners who can't cash their tickets because they're not citizens. 

Const. Tony Vella said the scam surfaced after a 65-year-old woman was approached by a middle-aged couple at a bus stop in the Islington Ave. and Humber Summit Lane area last weekend. 

"The suspect spoke Spanish and claimed to have a winning ticket," Vella said yesterday. "He told the victim he couldn't cash the ticket because he wasn't a Canadian citizen." 

The senior was driven to an ATM where she was persuaded to hand over *$18,000* to the couple in exchange for half of the winnings. 

Police said the woman asked for her money back and was given a pencil case, which turned out to contain newspaper clippings, instead of the money. By the time she had the case opened, the couple had disappeared, police said. 

"People should always be aware and cautious in whatever they do," Vella said. "This sum of money could be her life savings." 

More on link

I don't know about most people, but I have a limit on what I can withdraw at one time on an ATM and it certainly isn't $18,000.   

It's disgusting that these people deliberately perpetrate their crimes on the gullible.


----------



## FastEddy (4 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> here[/url].




Yes "PMedMoe" it seems you and I are very populare with these Clowns. That Lottery Ticket One is really something. I don't unstand how she was able to withdraw $18,000.00 from a ATM, I know I can only get $500.00 Max from my Bank. Interesting theres no details on the alledged Lotto ticket or if she saw it or attemped to verify the numbers or amount.


But here another I just Rec'd:




GOOD DAY TO YOU,

My name is Mrs. Victoria Veronica Lee; I am a dying woman who has decided to donate what I have to you/church. I am 59 years old and I was diagnosed with Esophageal Cancer for about two years, immediately after the death of my husband, who has left me everything he worked for. He owned an import/export company which operated in the UK, west Africa and in china I have been touched by God to donate from what I have inherited from my late husband to you for the good work of God, rather than allow my relatives to use my husband hard earned funds ungodly, since we had no kids to inherit them.

Please pray that the good Lord forgive me my sins. I have asked God to forgive me and I believe He has because He is a merciful God. I will be going in for an operation in less than a month and I'll want you to stand as the beneficiary to the account of my late husband in the United Kingdom and in Africa. Also to the motherless and less privilege and also for the assistance of the widows.

You would be entitled to 20% of all the funds which are deposited in bank/finance house in the United Kingdom and in Africa. The remaining 80% will be used to set up a foundation in my husband's name, which will be used to help the less privileged.At the moment I cannot take any telephone calls due to the fact that my relatives are around me and my health status.

Please contact my lawyers in charge of the funds and they will arrange the transfer of the funds from my account to your preferred account as you would be the beneficiary to them.

Pls. Contact my lawyer in London,
Barrister Anthony Berry with the specified address:
CHAMBERS OF ANTHONY BERRY
BARRISTER ANTHONY BERRY
9 BEDFORD ROW LONDON WC1R 4AZ
E-mail:anthony_berry@mail.com 
TELL: +447024038950, +447024057945
Fax: +447005800051


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Nov 2009)

20% of how much?  Google her name, you're missing the part about the 20 million.   

BTW, there is a Bedford Row in London and there is an Anthony Beery.

http://www.9bedfordrow.co.uk/22/


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Nov 2009)

Now it's cheap loans:



> Mr. Jason Clark
> Bonahis Financial Company
> E-mail: bonahisfirm20@gmail.com
> 
> ...



Here's the scoop from 419scam:

*An email address listed inside this email has been used in a known fraud before.
* This email uses a separate reply address that is different from the sender address. Spammers use this to get replies even when the original spam sending accounts have been shut down. Also, sometimes the sender addresses are legitimate looking but fake and only the reply address is actually an email account controlled by the scammers.
* This email message is a 419 scam. Please see our 419 FAQ for more details on such scams.
* This email lists mobile phone numbers. Use of such numbers is typical for scams because they allow criminals to conceal their true location. They can receive calls in an Internet cafe from where they send you emails, while pretending to be in some office.  
          +2348137890802 
* This email lists free webmail addresses. Use of such addresses is typical for scams. Lotteries, banks and any but the smallest of companies do not normally use such addresses. Criminals use them to anonymously send and receive email at Internet cafes.
          - bonahisfincom@sify.com (email address has been used in a known fraud before)


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Nov 2009)

Had a good one today and it wasn't even an email!

I was coming out of the bank and this guy stopped and introduced himself.  He proceeded to tell me a story about how his kid was transferred from a Toronto Hospital to CHEO and how the van from Ronald McDonald house broke down and how BlueLine taxi was assisting with that and how Wendy's was assisting with food.....

I stopped him right there and bluntly asked if he was looking for money.  When he replied yes, I told him no.

I have to admit, he was in a good spot for it (get people coming out of a bank) but I wanted to tell him to either use a breath mint or not get so close to people when he spoke because I could smell the alcohol on his breath.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Nov 2009)

Got a good one by phone today.  Apparently Bell Mobility just calls people up at random to give them a free pre activated blackberry.  All I had to do was provide my social insurance number and a credit card number to cover the shipping, and it's all mine!  How could I possibly lose?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Had a good one today and it wasn't even an email!
> 
> I was coming out of the bank and this guy stopped and introduced himself.  He proceeded to tell me a story about how his kid was transferred from a Toronto Hospital to CHEO and how the van from Ronald McDonald house broke down and how BlueLine taxi was assisting with that and how Wendy's was assisting with food.....
> 
> ...



I had a guy claim his wife was giving birth in he hospital and that someone had stolen his car from the parking garage. That he needed $20 for the cab. I told him he was in luck that the hospital he claimed his wife is at was near my house, if the clerk at the garage confirmed his story I would be happy to take him directly to the hospital. Of course I was told the F**k Off.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2009)

Got my THIRD seperate notice from various Euro Lottery Commissions in as many hours saying I was their new multi-gazillionaire.  My replies aren't publishable here, however the first word started with "F" and the last ended with the same.  No replies thus far...

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Nov 2009)

Now I got the Fed Ex one:



> (No Subject)‏
> From: 	FEDEX DELIVERY SERVICE 2009 (info@fedex.com)
> Sent: 	November 20, 2009 9:30:40 AM
> 
> ...


How do they know there's a certified cheque in my package?  Is it normal practice of Fed Ex employees to open packages not addressed to them??   :

I Googled the name Mr. Isa Rasheed and found this.  (Warning: semi-explicit picture at link).


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Nov 2009)

I got a good one this morning:


> BILL GRAHAM & ASSOCIATES
> 
> 
> Zurich  NOVEMBER 2009
> ...



Please note: I do NOT have the same last name as the dearly departed.  Too funny!


----------



## Strike (25 Nov 2009)

It seems they are hacking Facebook accounts now.

A coworker was online and got a chat notification from one of his "friend" saying he was stuck in England, his wallet had been stolen and he needed cash to pay for the hotel.

The clincher?  This guy was posted to a different base.  So, buddy calls "friend's" wife and asks where he is.   Wife says he's at base XXX, not on leave.  Seems his account got hacked and hacker was trying to get cash transfered to him at a Money Mart.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Nov 2009)

Strike said:
			
		

> It seems they are hacking Facebook accounts now.
> 
> A coworker was online and got a chat notification from one of his "friend" saying he was stuck in England, his wallet had been stolen and he needed cash to pay for the hotel.
> 
> The clincher?  This guy was posted to a different base.  So, buddy calls "friend's" wife and asks where he is.   Wife says he's at base XXX, not on leave.  Seems his account got hacked and hacker was trying to get cash transfered to him at a Money Mart.


That's not really new, they've been doing that scam on Facebook (and elsewhere) for a couple of years now.


----------



## Shec (27 Nov 2009)

> RE: PROPERTY, LOAN AND EQUITY FINANCING
> 
> 
> Sir/Madam,
> ...



Dear Mr. Todds,

I am pleased to reply to your recent offer.  My firm stands ready to assist your firm in converting investment capital into liquid assets.  May I suggest that we enter into substantive discussions regarding this partnership at the earliest possible opportunity.  To expedite proceedings if you could e-mail me your bank account and transit numbers I shall draw from it sufficient funds to offset the administrative costs of convening a meeting at a suitable venue.

Yours very truly,

Major (Ret'D) John Hill
President and Chief Executive Officer
Per Mare Per Terram Investments Inc
Stoney Mountain, Manitoba.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Nov 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> Yours very truly,
> 
> Major (Ret'D) John Hill
> President and Chief Executive Officer
> ...




That is friggin' priceless....................................and for those who haven't been around here long enough to get it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Nov 2009)

Brilliant, because if someone was gullible enough once ....



> Settlement Check Parcel‏
> From: 	Tompkins, Tony R. (ttompkins@judsonu.edu)
> Sent: 	November 27, 2009 2:29:49 PM
> To:
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2009)

> From:  	    mjmhermans@hetnet.nl
> Sent: 	November 28, 2009 6:30:14 AM
> To: 	in4@atmcardwinning.org
> 
> ...



I feel good.....like I knew that I would!   ;D


----------



## CountDC (5 Dec 2009)

woohoo I get to be rich too!!

RAHMAN KASSIM
BSC(HONS)MALAYSIA
ACCA 

Bearing in mind the nature of the content of this letter coming from a person without any referral, I apologize for any inconvenience, but please read and objectively consider if we can work together.co-operation in receiving US$10.5Million that has been in a dormant account with my bank since 1997 under inheritance claim. 30% of the total sums will be accrued to you upon the confirm,confirmation of the funds in your nominated account. 

Although it may seem small, but you have to understand and accept this since 40% of the total sum will go to charity, as my entitlement here is also 30%. I need your co-operation here because the account holder an Iraqi Chieftain and businessman died at the war I find out this during the course of our internal audit, I have tried to reach any of the next trustees, but to no avail and since I am not in position to make the claim.

I can establish you before the bank as the heir to the bequest.It is very important that the claim is made, as the bank will turn the funds over to the treasury anytime from now if it remains unclaimed. I will,provide you with detailed information on the modalities of this operation.once I have your interest but I must say that trust flourishes business.Therefore let your conscience towards this proposal be nurtured with sincerity.i will wait for a corresponding response from you.

GM.Rahman Kassim.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2009)

Apparently, I can put in my release now, as I have been offered two jobs as a "Product Research Technician" at $75/hour.    

What they don't tell you is that you only work one hour a week.....or month.....   :


----------



## Old Sweat (10 Dec 2009)

And here is a new one, at least to me.

Hi, 
I am a British soldier currently in Afghanistan. I am with the 40th Regiment Royal Artillery in Afghanistan. We hijacked a suspected Van painted black between the border of Pakistan and Afghanistan. The Door gunners sitting behind machine guns in the Black Van tried shooting at our direction but we lunched a combat backup attack on the Black Van none of the Taliban survived the attack. 
  
We discovered other currencies including US dollars of about $ 16 million loaded inside the Black Van with so many types of machine guns. We want to move this money out of this place, before we declare other items in the van to the international press. This place is a war zone you will keep our share pending the end of our assignment here in Afghanistan. 
We will take 70%. You take 30%. No strings attached, just help us move it out of Afghanistan, Afghanistan is a war zone. We plan to use secured logistics courier to ship the money out in a large box. 

If you can help to receive the box for us, I will send you the full details. Kindly send me an e-mail signifying your interest including your most confidential telephone/fax numbers for quick communication also your contact details. This should be a secret and must be a secret between us.

Respectfully,
Gen Sir David Richards (right)


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Dec 2009)

Old Sweat,

Here it is, right on 419baiter.com as a scam email.


----------



## Shec (29 Dec 2009)

I'm thinking this has just gotta be legit.   I mean if you can't trust Nigeria's National Security Advisor who can you trust?  Ya' figure?   



> Attn: Honorable Beneficiary,
> 
> Based on our investigations, we wish to warn you against some Miscreants, Hoodlums and Touts who go about scamming innocent people by claiming to be who they are not and thereby tarnishing the image of this wonderful country. I am Lt General Hassan Mustapha (Rtd), National Security Adviser to the new Nigerian President Umaru Musa Yar'Adua. I am delighted to inform you that the contract panel which just concluded its seating in Abuja just released your name among listed beneficiaries to benefit from the Diplomatic Immunity Payment. This Panel was primarily delegated to investigate manipulated inheritance claims, contracts and over-invoiced payment as the effect has eaten deep into the economy of our dear country.
> 
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Dec 2009)

Shec said:
			
		

> I'm thinking this has just gotta be legit.   I mean if you can't trust Nigeria's National Security Advisor who can you trust?  Ya' figure?



I dunno.  He retired a lieutenant.  How competent could he be?


----------



## Shec (30 Dec 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I dunno.  He retired a lieutenant.  How competent could he be?




1.  Maybe he was CFR; or


2.  Maybe he was busted while dancing the hatless jig over the course of 4 paragraphs; or


3.  Maybe his proof-reading skills are about as sharp as mine.

In any case I compliment you on your powers of observation ZC.


----------



## CountDC (30 Dec 2009)

or was that  " I am Lt General Hassan Mustapha (Rtd)"

seems he can't make up his mind what rank he was.  Introduces himself as LGen but signs as Lt.

He would probably send your package to the wrong address.


----------



## Journeyman (30 Dec 2009)

I've gotten some pretty irritating emails begging for money lately. 


I almost regret giving the email address to my kids.


----------



## CountDC (30 Dec 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Jan 2010)

The 450K Pounds is nice, but the KIA Soul really sweetens the deal.

It also nice how I get to send them the "Lucky Email Address" in the requested response since they've obviously forgotten that my e-mail address was the winner.



> confirmation Pin: # KIASOUL1672/2009‏
> From: 	Adeni-awosika, Florence (Flo.Adeni-awosika@ppsd.org)
> Sent: 	January 5, 2010 6:52:01 PM
> To: 	notice@lottery.org
> ...


----------



## Shec (12 Jan 2010)

> Good Day To You,
> 
> I am Mr.Jun Huan of HSH Nordbank AG, Hong Kong. I have an obscured business suggestion for you.In November, 1999, Ahmad Fahmi an Indonesian,a contractor with the Iraqi Government and also a businessman, made a time investment of US$24.5M as secured growth funds for (72) seventy two calendar months in my Branch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (12 Jan 2010)

Keep getting a version of this:

Important Changes to Santander Online Banking.
Tue, January 12, 2010 6:13:45 AMFrom: Santander Banking PLC <accountsupdate@aero.dreamhost.com>Add to Contacts 
To:   
Dear Abbey customer,

During our regularly scheduled account maintenance and verification procedures, we have detected a slight error in your billing information.

This might be due to either of the following reasons:

1. A recent change in your personal information (i.e.change of address).
2. Submiting invalid information during the initial sign up process.
3. An inability to accurately verify your selected option of payment due to an internal error within our processors.

Please update and verify your information by clicking the link below: 

https//myonlineaccounts.abbeynational.co.uk/CentralLogonWeb/Logon?action=prepare 

If your account information is not updated within 12 hours then your ability to access your account will become restricted.

Thank you

The Abbey Bank Group 

* Please do not respond to this email as your reply will not be received.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Accounts Management As outlined in our User Agreement, Abbey will 
periodically send you information about site changes and enhancements. 

Visit our Privacy Policy and User 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anyone else getting this????


----------



## kratz (15 Jan 2010)

The Canadian Press is already mentioning that Symantec has seen a spike in email spam/scams trying to cash in on the Haiti crisis.



> Haiti scams are spreading: experts
> By Michael Oliveira, THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> Last Updated: 14th January 2010, 2:35pm
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jan 2010)

kratz, I heard on the radio the other day that people should only donate to recognized charities (e.g. Red Cross, etc) as a whole bunch of scams always come up with these disasters.  Sad, isn't it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's one (not a request for donations) that I received today, titled only "Reply".  It's the usual "you've won a sum of money" scam but the wording was so archaic, apologetic and hilarious.   ;D



> Dear Beneficiary
> 
> We apologies, for the delay of your payment and all the inconveniences and inflict that we might have indulge you through. however, we were having some minor problems with our payment system, which is inexplicable, and have held us stranded and indolent, not having the aspiration to devote our 100% assiduity in accrediting foreign payments.
> 
> ...



The usual poor grammar abounds.


----------



## BernDawg (16 Jan 2010)

I rec'd a very official looking email from RBC this morning asking me to log on and confirm my details by filling out a form.  The first button I clicked was "DELETE"  I hope they got what they needed.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Jan 2010)

PMedMoe:
I got that one too. The first thing I thought of was a first time PER writer overusing the Thesaurus!!!! - or that episode from Friends when Joey wrote the adoption recommendation letter for Monica and Chandler - not that I ever watched that show - just heard about it!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2010)

It seems we weren't alone in receiving these emails:

Top 10 scams of 2009


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Jan 2010)

Same old, same old.  Again, I'm struck by the wording.  



> For your attention. Sequel to your non response of our earlier letter to you on behalf of the Trustees and Executors to our late client. I wish to notify you that you were listed as a beneficiary to the total sum of 2,600,000.GBP (Two million six hundred thousand British pounds) in the codicil and last testament of the deceased. Until his death he was a major share holder in big companies which include textile and construction companies.
> 
> He was a very great philanthropist during his life time. He died on 9th January 2008 at the age of 68.He was buried on the 3rd of February. Even though he was a foreigner living and working here he requested before his death that he be buried here in his words, "I regard here as My home and the people as my people"
> 
> ...



Reckoned?  "We reckoned y'all could collect yer money."   ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Jan 2010)

They write them like a recipe for sausage with footnotes.... :


----------



## Shec (22 Jan 2010)

Got 2 this week: 


(1)    





> My name is Mubaraq Ahmed, an Oil & Gas merchant in U.A.E. I'av been diagnosed with prostate and esophageal Cancer that was discovered very late due to my laxity in caring for my health. I need your help in distributing my funds to charities as I have no family.if you can help me you will take 20% out of the funds and give 80% to the local charities of your choice. If you can help respond back to me on my private email: mubaraq11@freemail.lt Regards



I wonder if the "local charity of my choice" would be me? 

 And, this rather subtle appeal to greed:

(2) 





> Attn.,
> 
> I am the chairman of the contract award committee of department of Industry,
> Tourism and Resources. Republic of Benin , and I represent a group that is
> ...


----------



## kratz (22 Jan 2010)

Has anyone else been receiving the UPS/DHL spam recently?

I have been deleting them and using my spam filters but the messages continue to keep coming in.

Some of them have come with attachements, which I have not opened.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2010)

kratz said:
			
		

> Has anyone else been receiving the UPS/DHL spam recently?
> 
> I have been deleting them and using my spam filters but the messages continue to keep coming in.
> 
> Some of them have come with attachements, which I have not opened.


I get the FedEx one a lot.  You'd think once you marked something in your Junk mail as "Junk" or a "Phishing Scam", they'd stop coming but at least they go directly to my Junk mail.  I don't remember if they have an attachment or a link but I don't go there.


----------



## dangerboy (22 Jan 2010)

Anyone looking for a penpal



> Hello from Russia to you fine stranger!!!
> I do not know how I can start my letter to you.
> If you to wish to have acquaintance to the fair woman from Russia for serious relations, we can see each other on webcam on scype??
> But I hope that you will read this letter with interest, YOUR HAPPINESS IS POSSIBLE IN IT!
> ...



I was going to email it when I got back from the bar all drunk, then common sense kicked in.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (23 Jan 2010)

When I first entered the digital world around 2001 (late bloomer) and before the CF had firewalled everything, I actually started conferring with one of these "russian girls" (Ya - I know - Men are pigs! - I was recently divorced - Give it a rest!) on one of these at both work and at the library through an offsite account. I knew it was likely some sort of scam (though, at the time, that word was not associated with this type of thing) and no pictures were ever shown. The conversations remained civil (not chat sex), continued in broken english but amazingly though, there was never a query for money!
Don't get me wrong - I am not saying this is real by any means but I oft wonder if even 1 in a thousand of these that you get just might be legit?????


----------



## FastEddy (24 Jan 2010)

Here's a new one, sorry its a bit long .

Cheers.


PRIVATE EMAIL: isa2@yahoo.cn DEAR SIR, MY NAME IS MR ISA ISA OF TELEX/COMPUTER DEPARTMENT OF THE AFRICANDEVELOPMENT BANK, LAGOS NIGERIA.I AM SENDING THIS PRIVATE EMAIL BASED ON THE CONFIDENTIALITY OF THETRANSACTION. PLEASE, I WILL LIKE TO ADVISE IF AFTER GOING THROUGH MYPROPOSAL AND YOU DO NOT ACCEPT IT, KINDLY KEEP IT TO YOURSELF. AS OFTHIS MOMENT, I AM STILL IN SERVICE WITH THE ADB NIGERIA (ADB). AND I WILL NOT BY ANY MEANS LIKE TO LOSE MY JOB, IF YOU ARE NOT INTERESTED.I HAVE PUT IN OVER 23 YEARS IN THIS BANK BUT I DO NOT HAVE ANYTHING TOSHOW FOR IT.THIS IS JUST MY OPPORTUNITY TO MAKE SURE THAT I GIVE MYCHILDREN A DECENT TRAINING SINCE MY GOVT. WHICH IS CORRUPT HAS REFUSED TO TAKE CARE OF ITS RESPONSIBILITY. INFACT I AM SICK AND TIRED OF EVERYTHING HERE I NEED TO GET OUT. I FOUND OUT THAT YOU ALMOST MET ALL THE STATUTORY REQUIREMENTS INRESPECT OF YOUR PAYMENT. PLEASE BE EQUALLY ADVISED THAT NO SECURITY COMPANY IN AFRICA CAN HANDLE YOUR CONTRACT PAYMENT/INHERITANCE FUND WITH ANY BANK WITHOUT THE INSTRUCTIONS OF THE AFRICAN DEVELOPMENT BANK, NIGERIA.YOUR PROBLEM IS THAT OF INTEREST GROUP IN THE CENTRAL BANK OF NIGERIA THAT IS SUPPOSED TO TRANSFER YOUR FUND WITH THE APPROVAL OF THE ADB. A LOT OF PEOPLE ARE INTERESTED IN YOUR PAYMENT AND THAT EXPLAINS WHY YOU RECEIVE EMAILS AND PHONE CALLS FROM DIFFERENT PEOPLE EVERYDAY. THEIR WHOLE GAME PLAN IS TO FRUSTRATE YOUIN ORDER FOR YOU TO ABANDON THE CONTRACT PAYMENT AND THEN, THEY WILL BE COMFORTABLE AND FREE ENOUGH TO TRANSFER THE CONTRACT FUNDS INTO THEIR OVERSEASACCOUNT. THEIR AIM AND TARGET IS NOT THE MONEY YOU ARE GIVING THEM BUT TO FRUSTRATE YOU. HENCE, YOU HAVE LOST TRUST ON WHOM TO BELIEVE TO BE GENUINE. I CAN ASSURE YOU THAT THIS MAY LAST FOR YEARS, YET NOTHING HAPPENS. TO SUM IT UP, I WISH TO ASSURE YOU THAT WITH MY POSITION HERE IN THE TELEX DEPARTMENT, I CAN PUNCH THE COMPUTER AND CREDIT YOUR ACCOUNT STRAIGHT.I CAN ACCOMPLISH THIS UNDER FIVE WORKING DAYS. BUT WE HAVE TO REACH ANAGREEMENT. FIRST OF ALL, YOU HAVE TO LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH YOU WILL GIVE ME AT THE CONSUMMATION OF THIS DEAL.FINALLY, YOU WILL HAVE TO ACCEPT TO KEEP THIS TRANSACTION STRICTLYCONFIDENTIAL IF YOU ACCEPT MY PROPOSAL, KINDLY GET BACK TO ME IMMEDIATELY ON MYPRIVATE EMAIL: isa2@yahoo.cn AND CONFIRM YOUR PARTICULARSON REPLY.REGARDS,MR ISA ISA


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Jan 2010)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> The conversations remained civil (not chat sex), continued in broken english but amazingly though, there was never a query for money!
> Don't get me wrong - I am not saying this is real by any means but I oft wonder if even 1 in a thousand of these that you get just might be legit?????



Holy smokes man!  If there was no talk of money, for sure it was legit!  You might have lost out on the love of a lifetime  :'(


----------



## Pat in Halifax (26 Jan 2010)

Ah but I found the love of a lifetime a couple years later (My wife may look at this!!!!)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Jan 2010)

Wow, here is a great, real life one! 

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/2010/01/27/nigerian-haitian-refugee.html

Haiti escapee seeks refugee status

Last Updated: Wednesday, January 27, 2010 | 6:35 PM ET

Idorenyin Amana's client is seeking refugee status in Canada after escaping Haiti by posing as a Canadian. (CBC) 
A Nigerian man who was flown to Montreal by Canadian aid officials after the earthquake in Haiti will spend the next 30 days in detention while immigration officials decide his fate.

Martins Abu said he moved from Nigeria to Haiti one week before the earthquake hit in order to be re-united with his family. Both his parents and his three brothers were killed in the Jan. 12 earthquake, he said.

He went for days without food or water and then by chance found a credit card on the road, he said. Information on the back of the card indicated it was from Canada.

"I took the credit card to the embassy and I claimed the name on it. So they asked for the name, I bring the name out," said Abu, speaking to the CBC from the Laval Detention Centre, north of Montreal.

Abu said he was able to convince officials to let him on a Canadian Forces airplane bound for Montreal. Like all Canadians rescued from Haiti, he was offered shelter at a Montreal-area hotel and given $200 to buy clothes.

However, he was detained by immigration officials soon after the shopping spree because he didn't have any identification, he said.

Immigration Concerns
At a hearing on Wednesday, the Canadian Immigration and Refugee Board ruled that Abu will remain in Canada for the next 30 days, while officials try to find documentation to prove his identity. Abu wants to apply for refugee status in Canada.

"Much of what he might have had as identity documents is under the rubble in Haiti with his family," said Abu's lawyer, Idorenyin Amana.

Friends and family in Nigeria are trying to locate identification that they might be able to send to Canadian officials, added Amana.

The lawyer says his client is very distraught and has suffered a double tragedy after losing his family and ending up in detention.

"At the hearing he was emotional. He was crying. Especially when he recalled the family," said Amana.

He added that Abu won't face any prosecution for using someone else's credit card as identification, because he is claiming refugee status.

"It's accommodated in the law that you can not prosecute me for coming to Canada with false papers if I came here for protection. So it's no issue at all," he said.
Abu's next hearing is scheduled for Feb. 26.

Yup, that's awesome.  This clown knows our system that well and he just got here?  Who wants to bet that he is one of the escapees from the prisons that got totalled in the earthquake?  All that destruction, yet this clown manages to find a Canadian credit card?!  I call bovine fecal matter.  Extra awesome?  After the 30 days when they can't find any of his paperwork?  He gets released anyway, put on welfare, free health care, free shelter, free clothes etc etc...
Work hard and pay your taxes so others don't have to.


----------



## BernDawg (1 Feb 2010)

I've rec'd this twice in the last 2 weeks.

Hello! 

Unfortunately we failed to deliver postal package which was sent on the 1st of December in time
because the addressee's address is inexact.
Please print out the invoice copy attached and collect the package at our office.

United Parcel Service of America.


It had a zipped attachment with it.  I deleted it right away because UPS calls the sender if they can't find the address.  
Scambusters also had it posted as an alert.  It turns out the att is a trojan used for phishing and hacker control of your machine but it sneaks through email scans because it's zipped.

I guess some people never quit.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2010)

Complement of the day,

Although you might be apprehensive about my email as we
have not meet before,My name is Mr. Jerry Ntai  I work 
with Mevas Bank(Head of Operations).I have a business 
proposal in the tune of $19.5m to be transferred to an 
offshore account with your assistance.

Once the funds have been transferred to your nominated bank
account we shall then share in the ratio of 70% for me, 30%
for you.

Should you be interested please send me your,

1, Full names,
2, private phone number,
3, current residential address,
4, 0ccupation,
5, Country,

Finally after that I shall provide you with more details,
My Contact Number Is: +8613539710477

Kind Regards,
Mr. Jerry Ntai.

Apprehensive?  Of course not, I enjoy getting emails from complete strangers!    :

I have a better proposal.  How about 70% for me and 30% for you, since _you_ need _my_ help?   8)


----------



## FastEddy (19 Feb 2010)

If it wasn't so serious, it would be laughfable and I thought my English was bad. 


 

My Friend, This is to inform you that your payment of $1.500, 000, 00 USD has arranged to be sending to you via western union money transfer. They will be sending to your amount of $5,000.00USD every day until you receive the sum of $1.500, 000, 00 USD completed. But the Funds Transaction Papers should be activating before sending it to you. Therefore I want you to email Dr. Frederic LEROY : the western union supervisor and ask him to give you the MTCN you need to pick up the first $5, 000USD  Here is what he may require from you.  Your Receiver Name===============Tel: ==============Address===============Text Question===============Answer===============Occupation===============ID Card=============== Note: that you will send to them the sum $98, 00 USD only for activation fee of your Funds Transaction Papers because it has lasted too long in Africa. Please keep me inform as soon as you send the fee to Dr. Frederic LEROY, for faster wire the first payment of $5, 000, 00 USD to you: You should contact him now on this web mail address: (w_union1978@hotmail.fr) or phone: +22997582475  Best Regards, Mrs Linda MC KEYS


----------



## Shec (23 Feb 2010)

Indeed it is difficult to remember this long-lost old friend whom I'm confident I' ve never met in this lifetime.   Needless to say I so thrilled and ecstatic that he so fondly remembers me that I tell what I'm gonna do.  I'm going to decline his generous gift and let the bank draft lapse so that these funds can be re-directed to Robert's favorite charity - his church him.

BTW, isn't Christian a male name? Or maybe it's Jane Christian? Or maybe it's even Christine Jane Flimflam?



> 36 Ire-Atari Estate Road Isolo.
> Website:stmaryscatholicchurchisolo.org
> http:// stmaryscatholicchurchisolo.org
> TELL PHONE: +234 8123 230077
> ...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Feb 2010)

Shec said:
			
		

> BTW, isn't Christian a male name? Or maybe it's Jane Christian? Or maybe it's even Christine Jane Flimflam?



Whatever her name is, she picked a rather curious email address:   murrayjames12@ig.com.br 
Better written than the average one though.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2010)

Just makes ya wanna say "Hallelujah!" eh?


----------



## FastEddy (2 Mar 2010)

Here we go again, with a new twist, its from a Lt.Gen. and looks like a ID theft scam.

The only thing Ole Nick ever Commanded was probaley, the Pimping of his Ten Year Old Sister

Sorry for the length of it, as usual BEWARE my friends.

Cheers.


DIPLOMATIC PACKAGE FROM OFFICE OF THE PRESIDENCY!!!‏
From:  Lt. General Nick Udemba (nickudemba93@poczta.onet.eu)  

Sent: Fri 2/26/10 4:37 PM 
To:   

THE PRESIDENCY OFFICEAso Rock villa, Asokoro District, Abuja Direct Confidential telephone number +234-709-123-7478 Email: (gen.nickudemba@yahoo.com.hk)Nigeria Foreign payment allocation Transaction/delivery code (/PRFGN/ FEC/ESSX) Strictly follow these security instructions and disregard any replica of this letter without the actual security code.  Clinical diplomatic package immunity risk free delivery payment Fund Beneficiary, I am Lt. General Nick Udemba. National Security Adviser to the New President Alhaji Umaru Musa Yar’ Adua Federal Republic of Nigeria, I am happy to inform you that the contract panel, which just concluded it seating in Abuja just released your name among contractors/inheritors to benefit from the Diplomatic risk free Immunity Payment. This Panel was primarily delegated to investigate Manipulated contract and inheritance claims, contracts and over-invoiced payment as the negative effects has eaten deep into The Economy of our dear country. Disregard any replica of this message without the presidential allocation code as stated above. However, we wish to bring to your notice that your contract / inheritance profile is still reflecting in our central Computeronic presidential system as an unpaid contract / inheritance during auditing excise. Your payment file was forwarded To my office by the auditors as unclaimed fund, we wish to use this medium to inform you that for the time being, Federal Government of Ni In this regards, we are going to release your foreign part payment of 6.7 Million USD through an accredited security clinical shipping company, I will secure every needed documents to cover the money from all illegal odds. Note: The funds are coming on 2 security proof boxes, wrap with a security foil. The boxes are sealed with synthetic nylon seal and padded with machine. Please you don't have to worry for anything, as the transaction is 100% risk free. The boxes are coming with Diplomatic agents who will accompany the boxes to your house address. All you need to do now is to send to me your full house address and your identity such as, international Passport or drivers license and your mobile phone and telephone number, The Diplomatic Attach will travel with it. He will call you immediately he arrives your country's airport. I hope you understand me.  Note: The diplomat does not know the original contents of the boxes. What l declared to them as the contents is Photographic Film Materials for security reasons. I did not declare the content as money to them please. If they call you and ask you the contents please tell them the same thing Ok. Call me on my direct phone (+234 8059390985.) Email: (gen.nickudemba@yahoo.com.hk)  I will let you know how far I have gone with the arrangement. I will secure all the approved clearances for smooth delivery which will make it scale through every security and customs Checking points all over the world without hitch. Confirm the receipt of this message and Send the requirements to me immediately you receive this message. Please I need urgent reply because the boxes are schedule to live as soon as we hear from you. Call me immediately.  1) YOUR FULL NAME 2) PHONE AND FAX NUMBER 3) ADDRESS WHERE YOU WOULD LIKE TO RECEIVE YOUR FUND 4) YOUR AGE AND CURRENT OCCPATION 5) A COPY OF YOUR IDENTITY  Congratulations.  Best Regards, Lt. General Nick Udemba, National Security Adviser to the President Federal Republic of NigeriaTelephone +234-709-123-7478


----------



## FastEddy (2 Mar 2010)

Here we go again, just after I finished the last one.

Oh ! yes, I'd be running to the Western Union Office, if it wasn't for the Six Foot High Snow Banks outside my House. After all who would'nt, just a $110.00, but I'm confussed, is that USD or Canadian.

Cheers.


Here is the western union information to pick up the $7000.00usd.‏
From:  PAUY WILLSON (hggu455@att.net)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Mon 3/01/10 11:59 AM 
To:   

Attention Dear Beneficiary,

How are you today?I write to inform you that we have already sent you $7000.00 usd dollars through Western union as we have been given the mandate to transfer your full compensation payment total sum of $2.8Million USD,via western union by this governemnt.I was calling your telephone number to give you the information through phone but you did not pick up my calls through out that yesterday even this morning.
Now,I decided to email you the MTCN and sender name so that you will pick up the $7000.00 usd to enable us send another $7000.00 usd today as you know we will be sending you only $7000.00 usd per day.and it was agree that you will pay the sum of $110 before they will realease the payment to you.

Please pick up this information and run to western union to pick up the $7000.00 usd and call Director of Opration JOHNSON MATTSON because he is the person incharge for your payment so that he can send you another payment today,phone line +22997 998 011,Email( western.uniononlinetr@hotmail.com  )call or email Him once you picked up the $7000.00 USD today.Here is the western union information to pick up the $7000.00; which you will be receiving your payment $7000.00 Us Dollars immediately you sent them their transfer charge of $110 and it will serve as re-confirmation of your file payment from the office in charge.So you are to contact them on below information,

Sender First Name: Eugene Mmokwe
MTCN NUMBERS : 6300217288
Question:Who made you?
Answer:God
Amount: $7000 USD

Be advise that the $110 is a compulsory as they told me that is  only money you will pay until you receive your payment completely,And you have to re-confirm your full Name and home address and direct phone number to avoide any wrong depoiste okay.
I am waiting for your call once you pick up this $7000.00 usd,Please email me your direct telephone number because I need to be calling you once we send any payment for the informations.
Thank,
Barrister Douss Samuel.
Try to call him with his cel phone number +229 97 99 80 11


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Mar 2010)

I like the one from the "general".  Not only are they going to send you a fantastic pile of money you don't deserve or warrant, but they will use diplomatic immunity to smuggle the money into the country.  Boy, imagine the look on the RBC clerks face!


----------



## Shec (4 Mar 2010)

Received this one twice this week.  Does that mean I stand to inherit $10 Million ??



> POST  BANK PLC
> Registered Office: Post House, Alausa
> Ikeja, Lagos . Registered No: 973008 NG.
> Private Mailbag: M2 3LS: cable: pbank.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Mar 2010)

Looks like I've won £850,000.   :



> Ticket no: 56475601545 188‏
> From: 	Cathal Connolly (S00103483@itsligo.ie)
> Sent: 	March 8, 2010 11:00:43 AM
> To: 	info@uknl.org
> ...


Interesting in that there's three email addresses on it.  The originator, the To address (which is not mine) and the one to send the response to.  This one also actually made it to my In Box.   

Edit to add:  Oooh, look, here's Mr. Barret Johnson's profile on SiliconIndia.  I wonder where oford university is in London.   ;D


----------



## Shec (10 Mar 2010)

Fight corrupt governments !

Screw thieving foreign banks !

Harvest the fruits of another's labour !

No risks, no effort !

Hey, this works for me...



> Compliment Of The Day!
> 
> It is understandable that you might be a little bit apprehensive because you do not know me but I have a lucrative business proposal of mutual benefits to share with you.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2010)

Hey look!  I only have to pay $166.00 for $12M USD.   :



> Urgent Notification Letter... reply‏
> From: 	International Payment Department (info@imf.org)
> Sent: 	March 13, 2010 12:19:18 AM
> To:
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2010)

Doesn't ask for information but poorly worded for someone who is _supposedly_ British.   :



> Investment Inquiry 2010‏
> From: 	JANE KEATING, MS (jckeating@blueyonder.co.uk)
> Sent: 	March 15, 2010 1:05:20 PM
> To:
> ...



Using Google, I can't find any law firms near Blaydon on Tyne.  They're all at Newcastle on Tyne.


----------



## KnightShift (16 Mar 2010)

Hi Folks:

I've recently posted an ad on the auto trade website for a used vehicle I'm trying to sell.  Two days after i placed the add I got an email from a person using the name "Mary Andison".  She offered to pay the full asking price for the car (which is the first thing that got me thinking....I've NEVER paid full pop for a car).  She claimed to be a member of an Air Canada cabin crew and as a result of her job schedule she wasnt able to come view or test drive the car, she just wanted to send the money via PayPal and have her representative pick it up.  A quick search on Google revealed that someone using the same name tried the same thing with someone in Australia who was advertising a car for sale on the internet.  Apparently Mary Andison also told this individual that she would send money via PayPal, and that all the seller had to do was send US$599 to the buyer by Western Union to cover the shipping costs.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Mar 2010)

KnightShift said:
			
		

> Hi Folks:
> 
> I've recently posted an ad on the auto trade website for a used vehicle I'm trying to sell.  Two days after i placed the add I got an email from a person using the name "Mary Andison".  She offered to pay the full asking price for the car (which is the first thing that got me thinking....I've NEVER paid full pop for a car).  She claimed to be a member of an Air Canada cabin crew and as a result of her job schedule she wasnt able to come view or test drive the car, she just wanted to send the money via PayPal and have her representative pick it up.  A quick search on Google revealed that someone using the same name tried the same thing with someone in Australia who was advertising a car for sale on the internet.  Apparently Mary Andison also told this individual that she would send money via PayPal, and that all the seller had to do was send US$599 to the buyer by Western Union to cover the shipping costs.


Hate to tell you, but that's a pretty old one.  I Googled "car sale scam PayPal" and got hits from 2008.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2010)

From www.poorlydressed.com (captions included):

REQUEST FOR URGENT BUSINESS RELATIONSHIP







You know that guy who’s been emailing you about how you’ll be handsomely rewarded for allowing him to temporarily transfer money into your bank account, which he needs to do for extremely complicated and convincing reasons? This is him.

 ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Mar 2010)

Looking for love in all the wrong places?

*Beware scammers pretending to be GIs looking for love*

Dozens of people in the last couple months have been bilked out of thousands of dollars each by scammers masquerading as lovelorn solders downrange, according to U.S. Army Criminal Investigative Command.

Claiming to be serving in Iraq or Afghanistan, the fiends strike up a romantic relationship with women and then ask them for money, usually to buy “special laptop computers,” or other means to continue their relationship. They also claim that they are unable to access their bank accounts or credit cards, or they need to buy leave papers from the Army, or they need money for a flight home. 

One woman took out a second mortgage on her home to pay the scammer, CID spokesman Christopher Grey said.

The scammers troll the internet for pictures of servicemembers from Web sites such as Facebook, which they then use on dating sites using a false identity.

Many of these scams are run out of foreign countries such as Nigeria and Ghana, making them tough to track, he said.

“They’re definitely predators, and their preying on the emotions of unsuspecting female victims,” he said.

More at link


----------



## Shec (26 Mar 2010)

I hope he finds some solace in the fact that when I read this I didn't feel sorry him...



> Greetings,
> 
> As you read this, I don't want you to feel sorry for me because I believe everyone will die someday. My name is Mr. James Torres, a business merchant in Netherlands. I have been diagnosed with Esophageal cancer which was discovered very late, due to my laxity in caring for my health. It has defiled all forms of medicine, and right now I have only about a few months to live, according to medical experts.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2010)

What?  I've been scammed and didn't know it?  And these kind people want to pay me back.   :



> United Nations Notification (info@yahoo.com)
> Sent: 	March 30, 2010 10:36:37 AM
> To:
> 
> ...



Trying to compensate a scam with a scam.  What will they think of next?


----------



## Greymatters (30 Mar 2010)

This one's from the FBI so its gotta be true - yippee Im rich!

Not only that but the FBI will charge me with a crime if I dont provide the documentation they want - I better hurry...




Saturday, March 13, 2010
FROM FBI CRIME DIVISION.

Anti-terrorist and monetary crimes division
FBI headquarters in Washington , D.C.
Federal bureau of investigation
J. Edgar Hoover building
935 Pennsylvania Avenue, NW Washington , D.C. 20535-0001

Attention: Fund Beneficiary, 

This is an official advice from the FBI foreign remittance/telegraphic dept., it has come to our notice that a bank from Nigeria district has released 10,000,000.00 U.S dollars into Bank of America in your name as the beneficiary, by Inheritance means. The C.B.N bank Nigeria knowing fully well that they do not have enough facilities to effect this payment from the united kingdom to your account, used what we know as a secret diplomatic transit payment S.T.D.P to pay this fund through wire transfer, they used this means to complete the payment. 

They are still, waiting for confirmation from you on the already transferred funds, which was made in direct transfer so that they can do final crediting to your account. Secret diplomatic payments are not made unless the funds are related to terrorist activities why must your payment be made in secret transfer, if your transaction is legitimate, if you are not a terrorist, then why did you not receive the money directly into your account, this is a pure coded, means of payment .Records, which we have had with, this method of payment in the past has always been related to terrorist acts, we do not want you to get into trouble as soon as these funds reflect in your account, so it is our duty as a world wide commission to correct this little problem before this fund will be credited into your personal account. 

Due to the increased difficulty and unnecessary scrutiny by the UK authorities when funds come from outside of Europe, and the Middle East, the F.B.I bank commission for Europe has stopped the transfer on its way to deliver payment of $10,000,000.00 to debit your reserve account and pay you through a secured diplomatic transit account (S.D.T.A). We govern and oversee funds Transfer for the World Bank and the rest of the world. We advice you contact us immediately, as the funds have been stopped and are being held in our custody, until you can be able to provide us with a diplomatic immunity seal of transfer (dist) within 3 days from the world local bank that authorize the transfer from where the funds was transferred from to certify that the funds that you are about to receive from Nigeria are antiterrorist/drug free or we shall have cause to cross and impound the payment, we shall release the funds immediately we receive this lega 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
  
We have decided to contact you directly to acquire the proper verifications and proof from you to show that you are the rightful person to receive this fund, because of the amount involve, we want to make sure is a clean and legal money you are about to receive. Be informed that the fund are now in United kingdom in your name , but right now we have ask the bank not to release the fund to anybody that comes to them , unless we ask them to do so, because we have to carry out our investigations first before releasing the fund to you. Note that the fund is in the JP Morgan chase right now, but we have ask them not to credit the fund to you yet, because we need a solid proof and verifications from you before releasing the funds. 

So to this regards you are to re-assure and proof to us that what you are about to receive is a clean money by sending to us FBI Identification Record and also Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of Transfer(DIST) to satisfy to us that the money your about to receive is legitimate and real money. You are to forward the documents to us immediately if you have it in your possession, if you dont have it let us know so that we will direct and inform you where to obtain the document and send to us so that we will ask the bank holding the funds the JP Morgan chase to go ahead Crediting your account immediately. 

This Documents are to be issued to you from the World Local Bank that Authorized the transfer, so get back to us immediately if you dont have the document so that we will inform you the particular place to obtain the document because we have come to realize that the fund was Authorized by the bank that initialized the transfer Identification Record and Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of Transfer(DIST) often referred to as a Criminal History Record or Rap Sheet, is a listing of certain information taken from fingerprint submissions retained by the FBI in connection with arrests and, in some instances, federal employment, naturalization, or military service. These conditions is Valid until28th of March 2010 after we shall take actions on canceling the payment and then charge you for illegally moving funds out of Nigeria. Guarantee: funds will be released on confirmation of the document. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Final instruction:
60f Credit payment instruction: irrevocable credit guarantee
61e Beneficiary has full power when validation is cleared
62 Beneficiaries bank in UK can only release funds-
62 Upon confirmation from the world bank/united nations.
64 Bearers must clear bank protocol and validation request
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
  
NOTE: We have asked for the above documents to make available the most complete and up-to date records possible for the enhancement of public safety, welfare and security of Society while recognizing the importance of individual privacy rights. If you fail to provide the Documents to us, we will charge you with the FBI and take our proper action against you for not proofing to us the legitimate of the fund you are about to receive. 

The United States Department of Justice Order 556-73 establishes rules and regulations for the subject of an FBI Identification Record to obtain a copy of his or her own Record for review. The FBI Criminal Justice Information. Services (CJIS) Division processes these requests to check illegal activities in UK and United States . An individual may request a copy of his or her own FBI Identification record for personal review or to challenge information on the Record. Other reasons an individual may request a copy of his or her own Identification Record may include international adoption or to satisfy a requirement to live or work in a foreign country or receive funds from another country (i.e., Diplomatic Immunity Seal Of Transfer, letter of good conduct, criminal history back ground, etc.) 

FBI Director
Robert S. Mueller, III 
aafbi777@i12.com


----------



## CountDC (1 Apr 2010)

;D Alright I got another one!!  Funny thing is though it is not in my name but is in my email box.

 UPS Delivery Problem NR 37298.Thursday, April 1, 2010 2:02 AM
From: "Service Manager Luther Wang" <manager@ups.com
To: donaldbeam Who is this and why is he using my mail box??
Message contains attachments 1 File (55KB)UPS_invoice_3532.zip

Hello! 

Unfortunately we failed to deliver the package which was sent on the 19th of December in time
because the addressee's address is erroneous.
Please print out the invoice copy attached and collect the package at our office.

United Parcel Service of America.

Don't know what the attachment is as security will not let it open - lists it as a corrupt file.

edit: seems I hit the jackpot, Postal Support Jon Castillo has a package too UPS Delivery Problem NR 94965.

Only who is this Donald Chiro using my email box?!?


----------



## CountDC (6 Apr 2010)

Tax Refunds!!!  CRA has the info at link.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ntcs/nln-rfnd-eng.html


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2010)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Tax Refunds!!!  CRA has the info at link.
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ntcs/nln-rfnd-eng.html





> From 2009, we process refunds through your VISA / Mastercard Please fill the form below and e-mail it to canada.revenue.agency.org@gmail.com or simply reply it from this curent e-mail !
> 
> First Name:
> Last Name:
> ...


Really?  How interesting.  "Internal Revenue Code Section 6105" is *American*.   :


----------



## Shec (6 Apr 2010)

Enter the leg-breakers:



> Hello,
> 
> I am Mr.David Morgan, a private loan lender. I give out loan at 3% interest rate. Both long and short term. I give out loan from $1000.00USD to $100,000,000.00USD.Contact me via this email: dmorganloanfirm200@hotmail
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2010)

Well, this guy will be waiting a while at JFK for my response:



> FROM: DIPLOMATIC AGENT
> 
> I am a Diplomat named Mr. Dom May, mandated to deliver your inheritance to you in your country of residence.
> 
> ...



I like his enthusiastic closing!   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Here's a twist on the "husband dead, I have five months left due to cancer" email.  This one states her husband died in the London railway bombing in 2005, although his name is not on the casualty list


Re: I need your reply as oon as possible.‏
From: 	Margaret Kelvin (margedwk@live.com)
Sent: 	May 10, 2010 7:01:40 PM
To: 	

Hello dear , 
  
The compliment of the season!! 
  
Please handle this letter with maturity and topmost sincerity. 
  
I am Mrs. Margaret. Louis Kelvin; I am married to Mr. George Kelvin, who worked as a foreign engineer with the railway corporation here in London for nine years before his death. We were married for eleven years without a child. 
  
My Husband was among the death victims during the bomb blast here in London that occurred at the railway station in 2005. Before his death we were both good Christians and were highly dedicated most of our efforts in humanitarian project. Since his death I decided not to re-marry or get a child outside my matrimonial home. 
  
When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of Ј4.5 Million (Four Million Five hundred thousand British Pounds sterling) with a bank here in London. This money was our gathered effort and hard labour for so many years. 
  
Recently, my Doctor told me that I would not last for the next Five months due to my cancer problems. Though what disturbs me most is my stroke because it affected one part of my leg. Having known my condition, I decided to donate this fund to an organization or better still a Good individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein. 
  
I want a fellow that will use this fund on, orphanages, widows and the less privileged in the society. I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband relatives are not in good terms with me due to my inability to bear a child for him during our marriage period and I don't want my husband's hard earned money to be misused by any of his relatives. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in a lavishing manner, hence the reasons for taking this humanitarian decision. 
  
As soon as I receive your reply I will forward your personal information to my lawyer so that he will contact you for the procedure required to put your name as my next of kin beneficiary of this fund before the releasing of the fund by the bank into your custody in your country. I will also issue you a letter of authority that will empower you as the original-beneficiary of this fund. The certificate of deposit which was issued to my Husband on the day of the deposit will also be sent to you alongside with the power of attorney (letter of authorization). 
  
Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Once I hear from you I will give to you the details of a lawyer that I have contacted to take care of this transaction, I mean his personal contact as to get in touch with him and know what is required of you, as to be able to transact with the bank for the claim of this fund, hoping to hear from you as soon as possible. 
  
I would need your honest co-operation in this matter, if it something beyond your capacity, I am sorry you can forget about it because I really need someone who will be committed to this project and to ensure that the funds is well utilized on the less privileged. I look forward to your positive response. 
  
My Very Best Regards, 
Mrs. Margaret Kelvin Edward
Email: margedwk@yahoo.com 

As usual, there is the poor use of grammar and the two emails.  Not to mention, she says she's Margaret Lewis Kelvin but signs the email Margaret Kelvin Edward.
Who falls for this crap?   ???


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 May 2010)

_Dear Marge,  

I would love to help.  Unfortunately, all of my personal funds are tied up right now helping a very nice man rescue his uncle's fortune from a small country in west Africa that obligations to privacy keep me from naming.  This transaction has forced me to suspend my normal practice of spending 90% of my meager income on charitable causes like yours and, as I now split my earnings between the staving children and my African friend, I have been reduced to scavenging for left over rice outside my neighborhood Chinese food shop to survive. But this is a small sacrifice for the staving children, as I am sure you will agree. Admittedly, I sometimes fight the stray cats that gather outside the shop, of which there seem to be new ones every day, for scraps of lemon chicken.  But my troubles should not trouble you, for you are obviously a kind and generous woman who would understand my sacrifice.  If you could only see fit to extend a hand and forward to me the small sum of five hundred Canadian Dollars, I will be able to make my next, and promised to be my last, payment to our generous friend in Africa. Then I will be able to dedicate my earnings and my energies to helping with your excellent and worthy cause. I look forward to your positive response in order to secure my fullest cooperation in this matter.

Your dear friend.

Michael_


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2010)

:rofl:

"If you could only see fit to extend a hand and forward to me the small sum of five hundred Canadian Dollars..."


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Good one!!   :nod:  Problem is, it's spelled too nicely.  You have to come off as edumacted, like her.   

It would be great to do it in another language and then translate it, as we all know, things get lost in translation.   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 May 2010)

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt

English to French, then back to English, and with a little cleaning up:

_Dear Marge, I would like to help. Unfortunately, all my personal funds are attached, which help in this moment a very nice man and his uncle, to secure his fortune of a small country in west Africa that intimacy keeps me from naming. This transaction forced me to suspend my normal practice of the expenditure 90% of my thin income on charitable causes like yours and, because I now spread my incomes between the children staving and my African friend, I now must seek rice behind my store of Chinese food to survive. But it is a small sacrifice for the children starving, because I am sure that you will agree. Obviously, I must engage sometimes the parasitic cats which collect to the store, of which there seem to be new each day, for lemon chicken balls. But my troubles should not worry you, because you are obviously a pleasant and generous woman who would include/understand my sacrifice. If you could only see to prolong a hand and for to dispatch the small sum of five hundred Canadian dollars, I will be able to make my next, and promised last, payment with our generous friend in Africa. Then I will be able to devote my incomes and my energies to help with your excellent and worthy cause. I await with interest your favorable reaction in order to fix my fuller co-operation in this matter. Your dear friend._

 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (11 May 2010)

English to German to French and then back to English ;D


_Expensive the margin, me would help to like. Unfortunately all my personal capital d' a rescue d' man very pleasant being in top with l' current hour helping uncle' ; bound; s-Vermögen d' a small country in Africa of l' west that obligations of the private life hold me of the denomination. Me forced this negotiation to shift and to survive, since I now split my income between staving the children and my African friend, it me on cleaning one reduced, for on the left on rice with l' outside of my Chinese business of the proximity my normal practice of the expenditure 90% of my thin income on barmherzigen causes like theirs. But this one is a small victim for staving the children, since I am sure that you approve. I engagements obviously sometimes the cats of dispersion which seize with l' outside of l' business, whose to seem, the new daily newspapers gives, for scrap of lemon chicken. But should not disturb my efforts to you, because you are obviously a friendly and generous woman who would include/understand my victim. If you could only see the seat, for a hand to prolong and the small total five hundreds Canadian dollar to transmit ego, I am in measurement to form my what follows, and d' to be in measurement promising, my lasts you, payment with our generous friend in Africa. Then I am in d' measurement; to inaugurate my income and my energy to help with your excellent and suitable cause. I look at ahead with your positive reaction d' to ensure around my fuller co-operation in this business. Your dear friend. Michael_


----------



## PMedMoe (11 May 2010)

Sorry Techno, Mr. O'Leary's is much better.  I think he can start scamming people now.   ;D


----------



## medicineman (11 May 2010)

TV - you lost me at "expensive".

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2010)




----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

:rofl:  Awesome!!


----------



## mariomike (12 May 2010)

"Good luck in finding an idiot."

Someone once said, "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## PMedMoe (12 May 2010)

Here's another.....they seem to come in waves.  Emphasis mine:


ATTEMPT TO REACH YOU REPLY‏
From: 	Emiliana Abella(Mrs) (emilianaabella@lawyer.com)
Sent: 	May 11, 2010 10:51:45 PM
To: 	

On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Engr. Luis Eduardo, 
I once again try to notify you *as my earlier letter returned undelivered*. I 
hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on the WILL.

I wish to notify you that Late Engr. Luis Eduardo made you a beneficiary to his 
WILL.He left the sum of Twenty two million five hundred thousand United States 
Dollars ($22,500.000.00USD)to you in the codicil and last testament to his WILL.

This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true. Being a widely 
travelled man, he must have been in contact with you in the past or simply 
you were recommended to him by one of his numerous friends abroad who wished you good. 

Engr. Luis Eduardo until his death was a member of the Helicopter Society and the Institute of 
Electronic & Electrical Engineers. He had a very good heart and was a philantropist. 
His great philanthropy earned him numerous awards during his life time. 

Late Engr. Luis Eduardo died on the 12th day of March,2008,at the age of 80 
years, and his WILL is now ready for execution. According to him *this money is 
to support your humanitarian activities and to help the poor and the needy* in 
our society.

Please if I reach you this time as I am hopeful, endeavor to get back to me as 
soon as possible to enable me conclude my job.

I hope to hear from you in no distant time through the email address or phone number below.

Email: fernandolunaesq17@yahoo.com.hk
Phone: +34 688 292 754

Yours in Service,
Emiliana Abella(Mrs)
Secretary To-
Fernando G. Luna QC.

 :rofl:

Well, I am human and needy.  Perhaps I should reply?     I have been named in his WILL.  His WILL is ready for execution.   :

Seem there were lots of wealthy members of the Helicopter Society and the Institute of Electronic & Electrical Engineers:  http://www.fraudwatchers.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-14975.html

Comment from another site:  "I regret to inform you that yet another member of the Helicopter Society has met his demise!!! Please keep your head DOWN!"   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 May 2010)

I won the lottery!  Again!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mr. Alan Roth (Google) (gmteam.aroth@googlemail.com)
Sent: 	May 13, 2010 6:28:50 PM
To: 	

Dear Customer,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the just concluded draws
held by Google© United Kingdom. Your E-mail was attached to G-Code No:
GAP/275-XX-9384-10/UK (Batch No: 1313BAN). The online draws was conducted
by a random selection of E-mail addresses from an exclusive list of
29,031,643 E-mail addresses of individuals and Corporate bodies picked by
an advanced automated random computer search from the internet.

No Tickets were sold but all e-mail addresses were assigned to different
G-Code Numbers for representation and privacy. You have therefore been
approved to claim a total sum of £1,000,000.00 GBP {One Million Great
Britain Pounds Sterling}. To begin the Claim processing, verification and
clearance of your prize you are to contact your payment officer with the
details below:

1. Full Names: 2. Residential Address: 3. Telephone/Mobile/Fax Number: 4.
Sex: 5. Age: 6. Nationality: 7. Next Of Kin

Claims/verification officer: Dr. Fred Clarke.
E-mail:  gmteam.fclarke@hawaiiantel.net

Yours Faithfully,
Mr. Alan Roth,
Online Coordinator, Management.


Important Notice: You are advised to forward all your claims
correspondences through any of the contact emails of your Claims Officer
as provided for you above. All Claims Process should be completed no later
than 14 working days after receipt of this notification.

 :rofl:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 May 2010)

*Wow, even the US military is getting in on the action! I haven't been brave enough to open the links.  Let's defraud Iraq together!!  * 

KINDLY READ AND RESPOND BACK URGENTLYFriday, May 14, 2010 4:04 AMFrom: "Edmond Young" <edmondyoung1000@yahoo.co.jp>Add sender to ContactsTo: undisclosed-recipients

Dear Friend, 

My name is Col Edmond Young.I am an American soldier, I am serving in the military of the 3rd Armored Cavalry Regiment, 

Patrols Tal Afar, in Iraq..  I am presently serving in one of the horrible prisons in Iraq now. I apologized using this 

medium to reach you for a transaction of this magnitude.  

Please view the links to see my pictures.  

http://www4.army.mil/armyimages/armyimage.php?photo=9169  and  http://www4.army.mil/armyimages/armyimage.php?photo=7990.  

We have in our possession the sum of US$24,000,000.00 (TWENTY FOUR MILLION US DOLLARS),which belongs to Saddam Hussein. 

These funds have been moved and kept safe in a Security Company, please view this link for more details:  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/2988455.stm  Basically since we are working for the American Government, we cannot 

keep these funds, but we want to  move the funds to you, so that you can keep it for us in your safe account or an offshore 

account.  

I have the authority of my partners involved to propose that should you be willing to assist us in this transaction, your 

share of the sum will be 20% of the US$24 million, 70% for us and 10% will be kept aside for expenses and  be rest assure 

that this business is 100% safe on your part provided you treat it with utmost secrecy and confidentiality.  

Therefore, if you are interested, please reply immediately via email  with your Full Name, Current Mailing Address,your 

confidential Telephone and Fax numbers for easy communication and write me immediately.  

Upon your response, I shall then provide you with more details that will help you understand the transaction.

Please observe utmost confidentiality, and be rest assured that this business is risk free.  

Respectfully submitted to you. 
Col Edmond Young
Tal Afar, Iraq.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2010)

First two links are "404 not found" and the last one is a news story about a stash of cash found in Baghdad dated *2003*.  It says they found almost $200 M, and he's only offering you $24 M.  Cheapskate.      ;D


----------



## 57Chevy (16 May 2010)

I received this one recently.......They really make me laugh:

Hello Dear,

How are you today together with your business and your entire family?I guess that everything is ok with you.
I know this mail will not come to you as a suprise since we have not had a previous correspondance,please bear with me.
I am more than happy to read your interesting mail from site and i hope that you are fine and healthy, I have noticed that you are the kind of man i am looking for, I believe that you are a trust worthy and caring person, that's what makes me to disclose my identity to you.

My  name is Miss Nadia Jafar,23 years old from Darfur Region of Sudan and presently I am residing in the refugee camp here in Dakar Senegal as a result of the  killing of my family by the rebels on last year please don't be discouraged for hearing this.I believe deep down inside me that you will never break my heart or let me down in anyway.
I am from the family of late Engr Jafar Waleed. My late father Engr.Jafar Waleed, was One of the Board of Directors of Sudapet Limited (Sudan National Petroleum Company) Darfur. The  brutal killing of my mother and my father, one kid sister and kid brother  took place one early morning by the rebels as a result of the civil war that is going on until now in Sudan. I was in my second year in Applied Mathematics department of University of Darfur in Sudan before the death of my loved Parents. I contacted you for a possible help. My step mother was a very wicked woman and she intend to kill me since my father and my real biological mother is died. Then she planned to take away all my late father's property and some other valuable things from me since the unexpected death of my beloved Parents. Meanwhile I wanted to find my way out of my country because I have seen what she is planning to do to me.  I thereby plan to go to Europe or other part of the World, but she hide my international passport and other valuable travelling documents. Luckly she did not found where I kept my fathers File which contains important documents.

I managed to escape with the documents which covers my late father's deposited money $6.2 MD(Six Million and Two Hundred Thousand US Dollars). which he used my name as the next of kin. Meanwhile,I am still residing here as a refugee under the UNITED NATIONS COUNCIL FOR REFUGEES, i am saddled with the problem of securing a trust worthy foriegn personality to help me transfer the money from the bank pending my arrival in your country cause I will like to see you face to face soon.

Furthermore,on your wish you can contact the bank for confirmation and you can communicate directly with them regarding this fund of my late father which was deposited in their custody. I am giving you this offer as mentioned with every confidence on your acceptance to assist me retreive the money from the bank and transfer to your nominated account.Remember is my wish to come over to your country but I don't have travelling documents such as International passport and money for the air ticket at the moment, all this is why I told you to contact the bank first so that this money will be transfered into your bank account,so that from there you can send some money to me to prepare my travellings documents to come and meet you face to face and start a new life with you also continue my studies cause I will like to further my studies as soon as I arrive to your country, please try to help me to achieve this goal as I have a desire to become a famous personality in the nearest future. I will be pleased if you can do this for me.

You can reach me through this number  (+221 76 746 4762) It is a Reverend Fathers phone number, by name Reverend Father John Muyila and email (rev_muyila@hotmail.com) he is the person that is incharge of the camp even it's his office computer I'm using to send you an email any time he is less busy in his office because there's no computer at the camp hostel except in his office.If you call, please ask of nadia Jafar. When ever you call, try to tell him that you want to speak with Nadia Jafar, I am staying in the female hostel. I have already inform him, that some one will call me through his phone. He will send for me from the hostel to come and speak with you. So please do not fail to call me, because I need to hear your voice too.
Nevertheless on your wish to help me out I will like to have your data such as:
1.Your Full name
2.Your country
3.Your occupation.
4.your phone or fax number.
Imediately I receive your data I will give you the contact and information of the bank where the money was deposited for you to contact them for confirmation in regards.

Remember I am revealing my secret to you,because I need help and I actually prayed that out of the three mail I sent the one that I received first will be the person to assist me, which is more or less  a divine thing. As you know one must certainly trust person notwithstanding the time we have known.  For me I trust you and I also enjoin you to trust me.The bank refused to give me this money because of my refugee status here in Senegal as the law of Senegal do not allow a refugee to per take in anything concerning money and I don't have any bank account where this money will be transferred that was why I contacted you because I do not permit to do that also the bank has advise me to nominate  any foreign partner I trusted which is why I approach you in this regard.

Bye and take a good care of yourself,have a nice day.

Yours sincerely,
Nadia 

I don't even know where they got my address


----------



## PMedMoe (23 May 2010)

And another......



> From:  	Barrister Solomon David (davidlawchambers418@gmail.com)
> Sent: 	May 23, 2010 12:36:35 AM
> 
> From the Desk of David Law Chambers
> ...



The link is legit, takes one to a news report of the crash.  I always like how the emails have more than one email address.


----------



## kkwd (25 May 2010)

Here we go again.



> I'm Dr. John Fisher... ed. T.H.Turner (London, 1855), Coll. No. *VIII, II, 263-272. 10) - Erasmus, Ep., I, 415, I'm 51yrs Old.



Here is the source this genius pulled this name from.  John Fisher

Looks like this guy is not 51 years but 510 years old, stupid scammer.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jun 2010)

Short, sweet and to the point.  Not sure I agree with the 60/40 split though.   :



> LEUNG Cheung (aagepilegaard@stofanet.dk)
> Sent: 	June 26, 2010 10:07:27 AM
> To:
> 
> ...



dk is Denmark, is it not?   ???


----------



## 57Chevy (26 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Short, sweet and to the point.  Not sure I agree with the 60/40 split though.   :
> 
> dk is Denmark, is it not?   ???



They are all the same :nod: 
More info:

Tlf. 5816 1233. aagepilegaard@stofanet.dk. Ingrid Jørgensen. Tlf. 5814 3291. tutop@ofir.dk. Kurt Kamp - udvalgets repræsentant i Arkivsamvirket ...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2010)

Here's another one with horrible grammar, spelling, etc.   I have not changed anything.



> Wating to hear from you‏
> From: 	Barrister.Felix Bode. (barristerfelixbode@ymail.com)
> Sent: 	June 26, 2010 11:21:02 PM
> To:
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2010)

Another, rather amusing one.  Although, I have to say, I don't like being shouted at.   



> GOOD NEWS!!!
> US AMBASSADOR TO TOGO
> BOULEVARD EYADEMA,
> NEIGHBORHOOD CIT? OUA,
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 Jul 2010)

Finally he is paying me back........Maybe If I gave him the account number of the Liberal party?  ;D


My Dear Friend This Is A Good News.

This is confidential and I must not in any way go into full details about what brought us together in the past, but I want to use this opportunity to thank you for your Kind assistance when you participated and assisted me to move and claim funds through a business proposal I sent to you some time ago. I contacted you via the internet about some certain money which I wanted you to assist me claim. 

I am so sorry also that after you have endured with me and spent a lot of money to make this deal successful, I misled you in the last minute and then I used someone else to divert the funds.I am also sorry because I decided to change the account details and I used another account to claim this money without your knowledge. I am also sorry for the difficulties and frustrations you have been facing sending money to different people to assist you get your claims without success. I am sorry I did not give to you your 30% share as agreed even when I concluded the business successfully without your knowledge.

I am now based somewhere in the Pacific's enjoying my new found status as a wealthy millionaire and then suddenly I remembered that I may have wrecked your life financially. Recently I started having spiritual troubles and I wake up at night screaming after some people in my dream attempted to kill me, this has happened many times and now a Psychic told me that someone I cheated in a Business long time ago is facing financial difficulties as a result of what I did to him financial and until I compensate you, the end will be near for me. 

I FEAR this bad faith befalling me for the miseries I have caused to your life. I have decided to compensate you with the sum of $650,000.00 so that I may have my peace. And I have instructed my secretary Mrs. Safi Sliva to assist you and to make sure that the bank will transfer this $650,000.00 into your account contact her now and wait for her response then  she must proceed to the bank immediately to process for the transfer and PLEASE FORGIVE ME.

Please contact my secretary based in Burkina Faso because I have given her instructions to work with the bank on behalf of you as soon as possible. I thank you so much for all your help in the past. You can contact my secretary Mrs. Safi Sliva.

Name: Mrs. Safi Sliva
Email address: safi_sliva@yahoo.fr

Tell her that you are contacting her under the instruction from Code: Mustaphai Hanan. Please send to her your receiver details and informed her to transfer the money via western union money transfer part by part so that she will arrange to send you the money as quickly as possible. On behalf of myself and my family I thank you so much for your great help in the past and I visualize a happy life for you too as soon as this compensation is released to you and then you forgive me all my mistakes towards you. I will be eternally grateful!

Regards
Mr.Mustapha
Pacific Island


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Jul 2010)

Two recent ones:



> Possible Spam : Re-ply‏
> From: 	office (dennis@zuga.wlnet.com)
> Sent: 	July 15, 2010 3:26:18 PM
> To:
> ...





> Business Proposal,,,‏
> From: 	Luke Sutton (info@luke.org)
> Sent: 	July 14, 2010 3:53:29 AM
> To:
> ...



They just never quit, do they??    :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Jul 2010)

This cracked me up:

*After Nigeria was eliminated from the world cup The Nigerian goalkeeper has personally offered to refund all the expenses of fans who travelled to South Africa. 


He said he just needs their bank details and pin numbers to complete the transaction.*


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jul 2010)

This one covers _all_ the bases (see highlights):



> 0340368: YOUR DELIVERY INFORMATION REQUIRED‏
> From: 	Diplomatic Delivery Service (mailbot@ddservice.com)
> Sent: 	July 23, 2010 7:04:25 AM
> To:
> ...



 :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Jul 2010)

Got this through my unit:

Jul 10

DISTR LIST

ON LINE CANADA REVENUE HOAX

1. Major XX has forwded the text below.  It comes from an email hoax that has been reported to Canada Revenue Agency and has been confirmed as a fraud.

2. Do NOT click on the link, as it may damage your computer.  Delete the email upon receiving it.


Sergeant/Sergeant
National Defence | Défense nationale 
4007 Sandwich Street 
Windsor ON N9C 1C3 
Government of Canada/Gouvernement du Canada 
Attachments:

Distr list

Action

Info


Tax refund Canada Revenue Agency
This automatic e-mail is to inform you that Canada Revenue Agency has refunded your credit card. 
The refunding procedure usually takes 5-15 business days, depending on the processing banks as well. 
Refund Amount: $386.00 
To Get Started, Please Click Here www.cra-arc.gc.ca/ {{{{DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!!!!}}}}}}
Note that the refunding procedure has been initiated Canada Revenue Agency in case you would not receive the amount in two-three weeks, we advise you to contact your bank or the card issuer company. 
NOTICE: 
This e-mail has been sent to you in accordance with all applicable laws and regulations. Its content and any file transmitted along with it is confidential and intended solely for the use of the individual or entity to whom they are addressed. 
This message contains confidential information and is intended only for the individual named. 
Note: For security reasons, we recommend that you close your browser after you have finished to complete the online form.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Jul 2010)

Wow, similar to last year's scam, right down to the dollar amount.


----------



## 40below (26 Jul 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> This cracked me up:
> 
> *After Nigeria was eliminated from the world cup The Nigerian goalkeeper has personally offered to refund all the expenses of fans who travelled to South Africa.
> *



Now if it had been England keeper Robert Green who claimed to be the author of the message, I'd totally buy it.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2010)

Had to put this one up, it's too funny.  Additions in yellow are mine:



> Google 11th Anniversary Awards Center,
> Unit 1, Royds Park,
> Whitehall Road,
> Leeds LS12 4TU,
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2010)

This has got to be the shortest one ever!   :nod:



> From:	yuanjing@iprimus.com.au
> Sent:	August 29, 2010 7:39:46 AM
> To:
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Sep 2010)

Not a scam, but spam:

*Porn e-mail virus infects major corporations*

Windows users, beware offers of free porn and mysterious PDFs.

There's a new virus making the rounds in people's inboxes. Sometimes it offers a link to “free sex movies” and sometimes it offers a link to a PDF.

In the PDF version of the scam, the e-mails are titled “Here you have” or “Just For you.” The body text reads: “This is The Document I told you about, you can find it Here,” followed by a link.

But if you click the link for the PDF or the sex movies, you end up at a malware hosting website. Once the worm gets downloaded on a Windows PC, it accesses a user's Microsoft Outlook account and spreads the e-mail to the user's entire contact list.

The BBC reports *NASA, AIG, Disney, Procter & Gamble and Wells Fargo* have all been affected.

More at link

So here's a silly question:  Why are people at the above corporations clicking on links for free sex movies at work?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Sep 2010)

Loved this one:



> RE : FUNDS‏
> 
> From:    Ann Mills (info@cbn.org)
> Sent:    September 11, 2010 3:11:16 AM
> ...



Sorry, can't get back to you.  I'm dead.


----------



## missing1 (11 Sep 2010)

From the Sun this great day

http://www.ottawasun.com/money/2010/09/10/15309301.html


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2010)

Wow, they're getting lazy and not bothering to even update the emails:



> Attention: On behalf of the Trustees and Executor of the estate of Late Engr. Jurgen Krugger, I once again try to notify you as my earlier letterwas returned undelivered. I hereby attempt to reach you again by this same email address on the WILL. I wish to notify you that late Jurgen Krugger made you a beneficiary in his WILL.
> 
> He left the sum of Thirty Million, One Hundred Thousand Dollars(USD$30, 100,000.00) to you in the Codicil and last testament to hisWILL. This may sound strange and unbelievable to you, but it is real and true. Being a widely travelled man, he said he met you sometime in the past or simply you were nominated to him by one of his numerous friends abroad who wished you good, I am not too sure again. Jurgen Krugger until his death was a member of the Helicopter Society and the Institute of Electronic & Electrical Engineers and a German property magnate. He was a very dedicated christian who loved to give out alms to the poor, hungry and needy.
> 
> ...



:


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Dec 2010)

The ultimate low-tech fishing attempt.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Dec 2010)

The sad thing is, some people will fall for it.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Dec 2010)

Had to add this one for the humor and irony.  Exactly as received, highlights mine.



> FEDERAL MINISTRY OF FINANCE.
> Office of the Minister of Finance
> 12 LEKKI PENNINSULA, LAGOS-NIGERIA.
> TEL: +23416552594. (Hot-Line)
> ...



 :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2011)

Wow!  I might be "on sick bed" or maybe not even "alife".   



> There is an issue with the AccessBank western union Money transfer in full Compensation payment of $2.8Million united state dollars directed in cash credited to file KTU/9023118308 at the owner of this email address and it was scheduled earlier to pay you $7,000usd on daily basis starting from tomorrow and it will be released into your account as soon as you respond to this letter.
> 
> It became imperative to contact you on the subject matter because after the fund has been brought to our office to remit somebody from your country by name Charles Porter contacted us and said you are on sick bed and ordered him to contact us to remit the USD$2.8Million using his information to pick up your fund presently under our custody for transfer on your behalf.
> The Official responsible for the presentation of your money valued USD$2.8Million Winning quickly granted approvals to their application now waiting for final endorsement from Board of Trustees.
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Feb 2011)

Short, to the point and painful to read:



> Dear Friend,
> 
> I am Barr. Adams Howell of Adams Howell Chambers, I am contacting you
> on behalf of a dieing patient, who is a client of mine,who needs your
> ...


----------



## 57Chevy (24 Feb 2011)

Tax Alert
The Canada Revenue Agency warns Canadians of mail scam
The Canada Revenue Agency (CRA) is warning taxpayers to beware of a recent scam where some Canadians are receiving a letter fraudulently identified as coming from the CRA and asking for personal information. The letter is not from the CRA. A PDF version of the letter is available on the CRA Web site at www.cra.gc.ca/alert.

The letter claims that there is “insufficient information” for the individual’s tax return and that in order to receive any “claims,” they will have to update their records. The letter attaches a form specifically requesting the individual’s personal information in writing, via fax or email, including information on bank accounts and passports. This letter is not from the CRA and Canadians should not provide their personal information to the sender.

All taxpayers should be vigilant when divulging any confidential information to third parties. The CRA has well established practices to protect the confidentiality of taxpayers’ information. 

The CRA has notified the proper law enforcement authorities of this scam.

For information about this and other similar scams, or to report deceptive telemarketing activity, visit www.phonebusters.com, send an email to info@phonebusters.com, or call 1-888-495-8501.


Canada Revenue Agency


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2011)

I think that tax one comes out every year.


----------



## aesop081 (25 Feb 2011)

Wow........i just got an email from the United Nations !!!!!!

It says that i was selected for the UN families fund and that i am entitled to a portion of the 5 billion pounds sterling allocated to this fund. It would seem that my share is 250k pounds !!! All i have to do is send the UN an account number for the money to go to.

How lucky am i ??


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Wow........i just got an email from the United Nations !!!!!!
> 
> It says that i was selected for the UN families fund and that i am entitled to a portion of the 5 billion pounds sterling allocated to this fund. It would seem that my share is 250k pounds !!! All i have to do is send the UN an account number for the money to go to.
> 
> How lucky am i ??



Party at CDN Aviator's place!!   :cheers:   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Party at CDN Aviator's place!!   :cheers:   ;D



Not so fast.  Did it say "250k pounds STERLING?"  It could be 250k pounds HAY.   >


----------



## aesop081 (27 Feb 2011)

Here is the actual message......



> Compliment!
> 
> We wish to inform you that UN has been approved 5.5Billion British Pounds for Poverty Alleviation and family Supporting Grants after our Secretary General Ban Ki-moon last meeting regarding those Less-privileges and victims of flood, Earthquake, Tsunami from many Nations.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2011)

Poverty alleviation?  That's great, I'm poor.   :nod:


----------



## aesop081 (27 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Poverty alleviation?  That's great, I'm poor.   :nod:



yeah well, you didnt get an email from the UN did you  :crybaby:


 >


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> yeah well, you didnt get an email from the UN did you  :crybaby:
> 
> 
> >



No, but your email says that's what _you're_ to use the money _for_.   :nod:


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2011)

Posting only the first para of one received today:



> You may be surprise how i got your e-mail,i was searching for an
> investment associate on internet, that is how i came across your e-mail.I
> want you to go through this proposer and get back to me.



I think it was written by one of the new posters in the Recruiting thread.      ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2011)

More from the United Nations:



> Global Debt Relief
> 
> United Nations Compensation Commission
> Palais Des Nations, 1211 Geneva 10, Switzerland.
> ...



So there, CDN Aviator, I got one too.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Apr 2011)

How serendipitous.  I was just thinking of getting a new job.   :

If they're going to claim being from the U.K. they really ought to get someone to proof read their emails.   ;D



> NOTE: READ BELOW! ALL FORMER INTERESTED INDIVIDUAL THAT AS SUBMITTED THERE REQUIREMENT INFORMATION SHOULD PLEASE RE-SEND INFORMATION ONCE AGAIN, INFORMATION OF FORMER INTEESTED INDIVIDUAL WAS MISSING DURING NETWORK OPERATION. PLS: RESEND AS LISTED AND NOTIFY US,(FULL NAME, ADDRESS, MOBILE#, SEX AND AGE) WE OPPOLOGISE FOR THE INCONVINENTCY.
> 
> VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY VACANCY!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny_C (19 Apr 2011)

Sent to me in a private message on LinkedIn. 



> LinkedIn
> 
> Andrew Morgan Esq. has sent you a message.
> 
> ...


----------



## bwatch (23 Apr 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> This is going around again. If you click on their link provided in the email, you go to a fake site.
> 
> Forward this email, if you receive one to paypal security at spoof@paypal.com
> 
> ...




I get it too and I don't even have a Pay Pal Account. Shows how dumb they are.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2011)

The latest spam email (sent twice, so it _must_ be real!) is supposedly from Publishers Clearing House telling me that I've won $1,000,000 and to reply to pchwin.org@3mail.ie.  Funny thing is, the domain it came from is @thanhtra.gov.vn.

Yes, that's right, the Viet Nam government now owns Publishers Clearing House.    :nod:

 :


----------



## bwatch (5 Aug 2011)

Sometimes I reply and tell them that I have a super software that reads all the headers and it so good, that it even lets me know where you live, where your using this computer.  The last one to spam me like this, is dead now. Then I say "your next so start running"

When some ask for your address, I say.

Mr. Cum Shot
69 You Suck Boulevard 
Asspick CA
6969

And some respond by saying thank you


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2011)

Love the title of this one:



> MY THIRD AND FINAL E-MAIL TO YOU!!!‏
> From: Speechly Bircham LLP (info@speechlybircham.co.uk)
> Sent: October-05-11 8:42:38 AM
> To:  notice@speechlybircham.com
> ...



Final email?  But....but....   :'(


----------



## Strike (5 Oct 2011)

I notice they are starting to use big words now.

Too bad their grammar is lacking and the writing does not follow any type of writing style that one would hope a barrister would normally use.


----------



## Scott (5 Oct 2011)

This is why I love gmail. I never see spam emails unless a friend's email account gets hacked, and those are pretty easy to tell apart (my friend suddenly emails me about his sexual dusfunction when the last time we spoke he was celebrating the birth of his fourth child in under four years)


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Oct 2011)

Mine all end up in the Junk folder on Hotmail.  I get a chuckle out of them anyway.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (5 Oct 2011)

I rarely get junk myself, tthe last time was my female cousin emailing me about making an increase in my manhood.  She never replied to my emails about it so the next time I saw her I told.  Oh the look on her face.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Final email?  But....but....   :'(



Famous last words......  

Received "Grettings" today:



> Grettings!!!‏
> From: Speechly Bircham LLP (ddajc@minec.gov.mz)
> Sent: October-11-11 10:07:47 AM
> To:
> ...



 :


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Nov 2011)

And for those who don't want to do all that tedious effort, there's this:

Your friend Buy Custom Made University Diplomas, Fake College Degrees and Transcripts of World Famous Universities. (janebrow1@​aol.com) has recommended this site to you, and sends you the following message:
************************************************************************************************************************

Buy fake/novelty university diplomas and degrees online.

We design our Degree or Diploma Certificates and Transcripts to look 99.99% identical to world famous originals including identical security grade transcript paper, identical water markings, raised-ink crests, embossed seals, correct card stock weight (60-100lb depending upon institution specifications). Most post-secondary institutions available.


---> http://rurls.ru/31s <---

It's not quite the same thing, but I noticed on one now retired general's I Love Me wall in his office a MBA degree from a credit for life experience university.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2011)

The latest.....



> FROM LERATO NDABA
> 
> ATTN MY GOOD FRIEND I AM LERATO NDABA A SENIOR STAFF WITH THE SOUTH AFRICAN RESERVE BANK. I AM WRITING YOU THIS LETTER BECAUSE COOL PENNY IS BETTER THAN MILLIONS OF DOLLARS.
> 
> ...



Stop yelling at me!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

I love this one!



> Dear friend,
> 
> Its been quite long since we heard from each other. Betrayal they say is the willful slaughter of hope. I have betrayed you my friend from the moment you responded to that email I sent to you some time ago., from that moment you accepted that lotto wining notice  and then you sent me your name, address phone and account details.
> 
> ...



*Edited only to remove spacing between paragraphs.

Wait, so you screwed me over once and expect me to fall for it again?   :


----------



## GAP (16 Nov 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I love this one!
> 
> *Edited only to remove spacing between paragraphs.
> 
> Wait, so you screwed me over once and expect me to fall for it again?   :



Isn't that called dating?


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Isn't that called dating?



 :rofl:

In some circles, yes.   ;D


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Nov 2011)

I got this...as cut and pasted:
Sorry for disturbing you Christmas is approaching .we have a good sale for you Welcome to www.ooppshop.com,it is where amazing happen! It is an online shop ,quick delivery and good aftersale service! If you have any question ,please contact our live help on the web,and they can offer you the best service and answer! 

Sounds good---Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## Strike (23 Nov 2011)

Just got this...on my DWAN no less:


Dear TD Canada Trust customer
TD Canada Trust [allanjblack@msn.com]

It has come to our attention that your account information is incomplete. 

Visit https://easywebsoc.td.com/waw/idp/login.htm?execution=e1s1 

Thank you. Please do not reply to this email, as your reply will not be received.



Aside from the fact that the e-mail address is most certainly NOT a TD one, I don't do any banking with them.  I deal with Meloche Monex!   :


----------



## Loachman (24 Nov 2011)

Dear Trusted, Respected, and Valued Meloche Monex Customer.

Please verify your account information via PM so that we can confirm that a large sum being held in trust can be deposited into your account.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2011)

Some good info here:  How to avoid online scams

Love this part:



> What makes this scam especially insidious is that it's grammatically sound. It's astonishing how few online scammers check for spelling, or put spaces after periods and commas. Or, even use commas in the first place. *Not coincidentally, most of the scammers' victims wouldn't know poor grammar and punctuation if they stepped in it.*



 :rofl:


----------



## Strike (24 Nov 2011)

Just got another one...



You have been chosen by Wal-Mart
Wal-mart [eastman_maria@yahoo.com]

You have been selected to access the Walmart 2 Step Survey and win a $150.00 gift certificate.


Please click here and complete the form to receive your reward. Thank you.


This is an automated message. Please do not reply.
Message Id: 0019268154-wmrtsrv. 




Good thing that DWAN removes links...


----------



## Strike (24 Nov 2011)

WTF?



"02- DWAN E-MAIL SYSTEM DETECTED POSSIBLE "SPAM"/CEC DU RED DETECTION PROBABLE D'UN "POURRIEL"":Customer 
Walmart Survey [businessessentials@internetadvisor.ca]

You have been selected to access the Walmart 2 Step Survey and win a $150.00 gift certificate.


Please click here and complete the form to receive your reward. Thank you.


This is an automated message. Please do not reply.
Message Id: 0019268154-wmrtsrv.


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Nov 2011)

This didn't take long!  :threat:

Dear friend,

I am Mrs.Safia Farkash Gahdafi the wife of the late Libyan Leader Colonel 
Muammar Gahdafi. Following the recent rebellion in my country and the brutal 
death of my husband on the 20 Oct 2011, I have been thrown into a state of utter 
confusion, frustration and hopelessness; I have been subjected to physical and 
psychological torture by the security agents in Algeria where we seek refuge at 
present.

My son was killed by the rebels for an offense he did not commit. As a widow 
that is so traumatized, I have lost confidence with anybody within the country. 
You must have heard over the media reports and the internet on the recovery of 
various huge sums of money deposited by my husband in different security firms 
abroad, some companies willingly give up their secrets and disclosed our money 
confidently lodged there or many outright blackmail.In fact the total sum 
discovered by the Government so far is in the tune of ($900).  Million Dollars. 
And they are not relenting to make me poor for life; I got your contact email 
address through my research and out of desperation decided to reach you through 
this medium. I will give you more information as to this regard as soon as you 
reply. I repose great confidence in you hence my approach to you due to security 
network placed on my day to day affairs I cannot afford to visit the embassy so 
that is why I decided to contact you and I h
 ope you will not betray my confid

I shall be grateful if you could receive this fund into your account for safe 
keeping. This arrangement is known to you and my son alone. I am seriously 
considering  relocating to your country once the fund is transferred to you. I 
will be wiling to offer you 30% of the total fund if only you will receive this 
fund and keep it for us.

Please note that honesty is the watch word in this transaction. I will require 
your telephone and fax numbers so that we can commence communication immediately 
and I will give you a more detailed picture of things. In case you don’t accept 
please do not let me out to the security as I am giving you this information in 
total trust and confidence .I will greatly appreciate if you accept my proposal 
in good faith.

I appreciate your  timely suggestion and interest over this matter

Best Regards
Mrs.Safia Farkash Gahdafi
Email:safiafgahdafi@gmail.com


----------



## Danjanou (24 Nov 2011)

OS I've just fwd that to my new financial advisor in Lagos Nigeria for his opinion.  8)


----------



## Pat in Halifax (27 Feb 2012)

Not much in this thread lately but I have been getting various emails with a new tack on "You have won money" with this being the most recent. The Spanish (?) at the end sort of gives it away. I have also apparently won the British Columbia lottery....in Britain!

*HM-Treasury is compensating you with the sum of £550,000.00 pounds.
Contact the chancellor of the Treasury; Rt Hon George Osborne via his
email address:treasury_claims4u@msn.com ,for claim, and details on how you
were awarded this amount.

Send him your FULL NAMES.......... RESIDENTIAL ADDRESS/COUNTRY.......PHONE
NUMBER.........SEX/ AGE.......
Do send your accurate details to the chancellor for immediate claim.

Have a nice day and Hope you use this Money wisely

Signed,Jon Thompson,
Finance Director,HM Treasury UK


-----------------------------------------
Internet gratis en: http://www.free.com.pe
Americatel Internet Free
Tu conexión Free más rápida*


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Mar 2012)

Got another that starts like this:

Payment Notification:

_We are writhing to know if it's true that you are DEAD. Because we received a notification from one MR. ALAN W. LATTI of USA stating that you are DEAD and that you have giving him the right to claim your contract/inheritance payment funds worth sum of $5.5Million. He stated that you died on a CAR accident. He has been calling us regarding this issue, but we cannot proceed with him until we confirm this by not hearing from you after 7days. _ 

I responded that indeed I am dead and they could give Mr Latti my $5.5M.


----------



## alocin (10 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I responded that indeed I am dead and they could give Mr Latti my $5.5M.



Responded!? Oh man, feedin' the trolls...


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Mar 2012)

Did it from a gmail account set up for the sole purpose of 'playing' with some of these people!


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2012)

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> I responded that indeed I am dead and they could give Mr Latti my $5.5M.



I hope they stopped _writhing_.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Jun 2012)

Got another-Now they are getting lazy. All it says:

_$1,300.000.00us
have you receiver your $1,300.000.00us because I travel to France but now I am back, if you receiver it let me know
Mr P Nwaba_

No intro, no "How are ya", nothing!

On another note, I am printing all my spam emails from Burkina Faso and now that I know where their embassy is in Ottawa, before I am posted from here in July, I am going to leave them a box of emails on the doorstep from their 'countrymen'!


----------



## BernDawg (11 Jun 2012)

Received this at work this morning, looks like the fire wall needs an update ;-)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

YOU HAVE WON ONE MILLION UNITED STATE DOLLARS ( $1, 000. 000.00 USD)

Dear Lucky Winner,

We are Pleased to inform you that your email was selected among the winning numbers of the recently Lotto conducted from the Lottery Company and we shall be glad if you can claim your prize, please respond to this mail within 72 hours otherwise we will assume that you are not interested. We conduct the Lotto using Lotto as part of our tax relief program set up by the International Lottery Board and Yahoo Inc, on this note we congratulate you and wish you best of luck as you claim the prize attached to this Lotto.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE

These are your identification numbers.
Ticket number.....................085-12876077-09
Serial number.......................51390-0
Lucky number...................03-05-12-14-28-38
Ref number...................N.EGS/3662367114/13

You are to send the completed verification form below to the coordinator whose email address is given bellow so that you will be advised on what to do to get your prize money.

Congratulations once more!!
1.FULL NAME.............................
2.COUNTRY OF ORIGIN.....................
3.PRESENT ADDRESS.......................
4.POSTCODE..............................
5.DATE OF BIRTH.........................
6.OCCUPATION............................
7.SEX...................................
8.TELEPHONE NUMBER......................
9.FAX NUMBER(IF ANY)....................
10.MARITAL STATUS.......................

Remember, all prize money must be claimed not later than 30 days of receiving this notification. Any claim not made by this date will be returned to HIS MAJESTY DEPARTMENT OF THE TREASURY. And also be informed that 10% of your lottery winning belongs to (THE PROMOTIONS COMPANY). Because they are the company that bought your ticket and played the lottery in your name. Note also that this 10% will be remitted after you have received your winnings prize, because the money is insured in your name already. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Once again from all members of our staff and thank you for being a part of our International Promotions program of the New Year. We wish you continued good fortunes.

CONTACT PERSON: Rev. Joe Watkins.
(Winner?s directorate office)
E-Mail: bogusemailaddress @blumail.org
TEL: +( 66)8-8004-1314
Office Fax: + (66) 261-382-62
LOTTERY COORDINATOR.
Sincerely,
Yahoo! Customer Care
Yahoo-Thailand Online Lottery Org
Regd No: 79472002


Copyright? 1994-2012 The Yahoo-Thailand Internet Promotions. All rights reserved. Terms of Service - Guidelines.
Yahoo! Customer Care

Congratulations On Your Winnings


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jun 2012)

My wife had to turn her spam filters off to get e-mails from our kid's school. Now she sees about 40 "penis enlargements" spams a day and only about 4 breast enlargements ads. she was (jokingly) upset that breasts don't rate as highly as penises. I suggested this would be a good cause for the hardcore feminists. Imagine the battle cry; "Say no to a Spam gap, we must have equal spam rights!!"


----------



## Dkeh (15 Jun 2012)

Most email clients, such as thunderbird, or Outlook let you set up a list of words to block. You can leave the spam filter off, but have words like "penis", "enlargement", "lottery", "Nigeria", etc.


----------



## armyvern (15 Jun 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> ... the hardcore feminists. ...



Do they still exist?? Probably bitching at the first guy who doesn't hold a door open for them as "being rude".


----------



## GAP (17 Jun 2012)

How I made $20 million in two weeks without leaving my desk
Kelly McParland  Jun 16, 2012
Article Link

According to my email, I’ve been extraordinarily lucky this month.

In less than two weeks, I’ve won 16 lotteries. Based on today’s exchange rates, if I claim all the money, I’ll be richer by more than $20 million. Most of the winnings have been in British pounds (gee, they have a lot of lotteries in Britain), though I also won the Spanish National Lottery, worth 915,000 Euros, an unspecified amount from the South African Reserve bank, and up to 50,000 ZARs a day on a free UN ATM card. I haven’t quite figured out what a ZAR is, but I’m sure it’s worth having.

All this good fortune has come out of the blue. I didn’t buy a single ticket. I’d never even heard of most of these contests before I got emails notifying me I’d won. I’m sure they’re all legit, though, because they’re all sponsored by responsible international firms or organizations.

My first lucky break was in the Spanish lottery. I got a  personal email notice from Mario Antonio, the director. (Curiously, on the facsimile ticket he included, his name was given as Antonio Gomez. I’m sure there’s a logical explanation to the discrepancy.)

Unfortunately the email was in Spanish, but I managed to translate it with an online service.

    CONGRATULATIONS
    Search Associate of the notification of award. Please fill the form for payment processing and
    envirlo by the agent charge.

Then there was a form I need to fill in to get my money. All I have to do is provide my bank account number, and other personal details, so they can deposit the cash directly into my account.  I haven’t got around to it yet, mainly because I’ve been so busy winning more lotteries. I’m so rich now, maybe I’ll hire someone to fill in the form for me.

Just after winning the Spanish lottery, I won the FIFA/Coca Cola World Cup online lottery, worth £2 million. I’ve won the Coca-Cola lottery several times before, but never took the time to collect. Coke has so many lotteries I figure I’ll save them up and cash them all at once.  The same day I won the FIFA/Coca Cola draw, I also won the Online UK National Lottery. It came with a notice from Mr. Harry Wilson, (Information and Promotion Manager), including a reference number and batch number to ensure I knew nothing funny was going on.

    FROM: THE DESK OF THE DIRECTOR
    INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS / PRIZE AWARD DEPARTMENT.
    HEADQUARTERS: 8A KINGLY STREET, LONDON W1B 5PQ, LONDON
    UNITED KINGDOM
    REFERENCE Nº: TTS/44412703/08
    BATCH Nº: 20/1017/2DF
    AWARD NOTIFICATION
    Flash Budget Finance Lottery of British International Lottery Program wishes to inform
    you the results of the E-mail address ballot lottery program by the British International
    Lottery Program held on June 4th, 2012. Your email account was selected as a winner of
    Two Million Pounds Only.

Again, they just need my personal financial information and the money is mine. But I have to act quickly, because if they don’t hear from me within two weeks, I lose it all.

I won several more lotteries in the next few days, but then I got a notification from London’s Metropolitan Police, warning me that unscrupulous scam artists are known to be at work on the Internet, seeking out gullible people with fake lottery schemes.

    Your attention is drawn on our recent investigation report conducted in United Kingdom, which
    was in conjunction with the CIA, the international monetary funds (IMF) and THE
    METROPOLITAN POLICE.
    It has been clearly established through the intensive scrutiny of the above-mentioned financial crime security agencies that you have been a victim of the African/Uk Internet scam activities. From the investigation report, it has been proven through the record that you have paid some amount of money to these scam artists with their European associates, running into thousands of dollars.

    Due to the pressure and several complains from most frustrated victims from the international
    community, as well as the United Nation, the British Government empowered this office to look into these cases and your case was also reviewed for urgent compensation.

This caught my attention, of course. They informed me I had definitely been targeted by some of these scammers. Fortunately, luck was once again on my side, because “The government in its magnanimity and coupled with pressure from the international community, has approved for your compensation of the sum of $920,000,00 (Nine Hundred & Twenty Thousand Dollars only) through the official payee bank of Zenith Bank Limited London.”
More on link


----------



## GAP (21 Jun 2012)

Solved: Why email scammers say they're from Nigeria
By Claire Connelly June 21, 2012 news.com.au
Article Link

You've seen the email.

A terminally ill Nigerian prince or director of a massive corporation contacts you urgently asking you to move a large sum of money, promising you can keep a share. All you need to do is provide your credit card number and banking PIN.

It looks like a scam, sounds like a scam -- it is a scam. But who on earth actually believes these things? If you've ever wondered why these scams are so blatant, here’s why

If you, like thousands of others, were just too smart for your attacker and saw through the tricky plot - it simply means that you were never the target anyway.

A recent study found that email scammers really aren't interested in appearing believable because it would just be too expensive if everyone fell for it.

The research conducted by Microsoft’s Machine Learning Department, titled "Why do Nigerian scammers say they are from Nigeria?" found that the OTT scam email, complete with typos is a simple, cost effective way of weeding out intelligent people, leaving only the most gullible to hit.

"Far-fetched tales of West African riches strike as comical," wrote principal researcher, Cormac Herley in the study. "Our analysis suggests that is an advantage to the attacker, not a disadvantage.”

“Since his attack has a low density of victims, the Nigerian scammer has an over-riding need to reduce the false positives. By sending an email that repels all but the most gullible, the scammer gets the most promising marks to self-select, and tilts the true to false positive ration in his favor.”

It seems to work. Just last year a Nigerian man was jailed for 12 years after scamming US$1.3 million. In 2008 an Oregon woman lost $400k to a similar scam.

So next time you open a scam email and think to yourself: "Why bother?" live happy in the knowledge you're not the target market.
end


----------



## GAP (30 Jun 2012)

OPP warn of roadside scam
By Alex Consiglio, QMI AGENCY
Article Link

A roadside scam that originated in Europe has made its way to the Greater Toronto Area and the Ontario Provincial Police is warning motorists to be vigilant over the long weekend.

The scam takes advantage of Good Samaritans on highways by offering them fake jewelry in return for cash to help a stranded motorist.

So far, police have heard of five cases along Hwy. 401 have been reported, including near Pickering, Whitby, Milton in the GTA.

“In one incident, a man pulled off to the side of the highway, frantically waved someone down,” Sgt. Dave Woodford said. “He then pleaded he’d left his credit card at home and needed some money to get back on the road.”

Woodford said the man exchanged some fake jewelry in return for $1,300 from the Good Samaritan while promising to meet at a later date to repay the loan and get his jewelry back.

“He never showed,” Woodford said, adding the jewelry turned out to be absolutely worthless.


Woodford said in some of the reported cases, the vehicle driven by the scammer was a beat up van, but those scammed couldn’t remember the colour of the van or a description of the man.

“We’re not telling people to stop being Good Samaritans, but if you pull over to help someone and they ask for money, call roadside assistance or the police,” Woodford said, adding one person did just that and the scammer quickly fled.

Woodford added one person managed to write down the scammer’s licence plate, but the vehicle was stolen and police couldn’t track the suspect down. 
More on link


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Woodford said the man exchanged some fake jewelry in return for $1,300 from the Good Samaritan while promising to meet at a later date to repay the loan and get his jewelry back.
> 
> “He never showed,” Woodford said, adding the jewelry turned out to be absolutely worthless.



The fact that people can be so gullible never fails to astound me.   :not-again:


----------



## Pieman (2 Jul 2012)

Some of the work on scamming the scammers by this group is priceless. The game is to response to people running scams, and waste their time by pretending to send money but not.

http://www.419eater.com/

I tried this with a Russian scammer who wanted me to send money via western Union for some made up reason. First, made I up a phony Western Union receipt and sent it to him. He was a bit annoyed that I sent it to the wrong Western Union on the other side of the city. I managed to get him to travel to the location three times over two days where they would not give him money because none of the transactions numbers worked. He was mad. Then I said I resent the money to the Western Union he requested. I encrypted the image with a 45 alpha-numeric password with one of the tools provided on this site. Each time he punched in the number it would record. It was funny to see he entered the 45 digit code about two dozen times. After that he stopped talking to me.

Others have more fun and will record phone conversations, get the scammers  to take pictures of themselves. One brilliant guy got a scammer to drive several hours to a neighboring country to meet him at a hotel. When the guy arrived he told him that he did not like the hotel and moved to another hotel in a town 3 hours away. Oh man, I wish I had more time to spend pissing these type of people off.


----------



## BernDawg (10 Sep 2012)

Now they're just getting desperate. We received a fax  at work today apparently from the late president of Ghana's son asking where he can send his $95M so we can invest it jointly. The bottom of the letter is a form to fill in with all the relevant info, name, acct # etc. etc. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Hawk (27 Oct 2012)

Anyone received this one yet? I'm going to forward it to my brother and ask him what he's doing in Nigeria, and that telling people I'm crazy never did work - even when we were little kids!!!!

British High Commission
No. 19, Torrens Close,
Maitama,
PMB 4808 (Garki),
Abuja


ATTENTION:

Your brother was here yesterday to recieve your funds on your behalf.
He visited our office yesterday with the story that you are not fine and
have been admitted to a psychiatric hospital, please kindly reconfirm this
news with a doctor's report to enable us prepare an affidavit on your behalf
and make the wire transfer to the account he provided for the payment.
But if this information is false, kindly get back to us immediately so
we can apprehend him.
Be advised that you should stop further contacts with all the fake
government officials online who in collaboration scammed you.


Kind Regards
Mr Giles Lever
+4447024078998
Her Majesty’s Acting
High Commissioner to Nigeria


----------



## BernDawg (5 Nov 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Me, humanitarian?? HAHAHAHAH!!!!

United Nations Humanitarian Awards Center.
United Nations Plaza,
First Avenue at 46th Street
Manhattan – NY
10017 USA.

Attached is the UN OFFICIAL NOTICE LETTER on you been successfully picked for   this year Humanitarian Award of Six Hundred Thousand United States 
Dollar Only ($600,000.00USD),Please View attachment and follow the instructions Accordingly.

Congratulations!! once again.
United Nations Humanitarian Awards Center.
United States Of America.


----------



## BernDawg (7 Nov 2012)

Todays attempt. Note, I never respond to any of these attempts even to lead them astray. The joys of having your email address and fax# on a public directory.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Nov 2012)

And here we have the "arbitrary use of capital letters"....



> From: Mr. William Barry
> Remittance Manager
> Capital Bank of Ghana.
> Phone Number: +233-24-686-3720
> ...



 :


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Jan 2013)

Today I heard from Muammar Gaddafi's widow (She does say 'thanx' at the end...):

_*Greetings in the name of Allah,

I am the wife of the late Libyan President Gaddafi who was killed by rebels on Thursday 20th Oct 2011, please my life is in big danger and I would like to use you as my contact to move a huge sum of money and start living a free life in your country. I have been on veils as a Muslim since he married me, which is our religion right, nobody has seen my face or knows me except my children and him and I thank Allah for this.

I cannot be identified by anybody in the world now that things have gone bad. I am taking refuge in Northern part of Nigeria. Formally i was in Algeria but we left there out of fear that we are not safe because the Rebels can trace to any Northern part of Africa. I and my three children can't go back to Libya otherwise we will be killed. We are afraid that our life could be in danger in Libya and for reasons which i believe you know, we can not live in Nigeria.

The death of my husband was a broad day murder by the Libyan rebels. He was captured and killed not by stray bullet as the world was made to believe. it was a bad experience and a difficult in time for us. I want to relocate to your country, to start up a new life. I have some money, fifty one million us dollar ($51m) in my possession which i will like to invest in any profitable business in your country. I want you to guard me through the business i will invest. I will reward you with 20% percent of the total money.

I will furnish you with more info as soon as I read your response indicating your interest to partner with me. At present I don't receive or make calls for security reason(s) as it is being monitored. All communication is based on internet. I look forward to your prompt and positive 
response. Please if you are not interested, please kindly delete and do not spread this message for the safety of my family life. If willing to help please reply only to my alternative email address: (mrs.safia_gaddafi115@yahoo.com) for more perfected modalities.

Thanks.

Mrs. Safia Farkash Gaddafi*_


----------



## krustyrl (2 Jan 2013)

I wonder when the rest of us are to expect our offer.?         op:


----------



## Pat in Halifax (20 Apr 2013)

Another new one. If anyone has an FBI address I can forward this to, please let me know. I went on their website and it is confusing (to me anyway):

*ANTI-TERRORIST AND MONETARY CRIMES DIVISION

FBI HEADQUARTERS WASHINGTON DC

FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATIONS J.EDGAR HOOVER BUILDING

935 PENNSYLVANIA AVENUE, NW WASHINGTON, D.C. 20535-0001

Ref: FBI/DC/25/113/13/2013

https://www.fbi.gov




Urgent attention needed





We found out through our global intelligence monitoring network that you are
having an unclaimed fund in the West African region.

Many person(s) have knew about this unclaimed fund that is yet to be paid to
you, so they use the medium in contacting you about the unclaimed fund just to
extort money from you.

We are using this medium to inform you now that your said fund is held by an
insurance company in the West African region, so do not respond to email(s)
you receive from this impostors claiming to be one organization or the other.

For confirmation if truly you have an unclaimed fund with the insurance
company in Western part of Africa, you are advise to contact the GOLD LINK
INSURANCE COMPANY with;
YOUR FULL NAME:
YOUR COUNTRY:
YOUR DIRECT PHONE NUMBER:

They will give you their website for you to check your name on the list of
beneficiaries that are yet to receive their unclaimed fund, If your name is on
the list then you can proceed with the next step on claiming your held fund
from them.

Below is the contact details of the GOLD LINK INSURANCE COMPANY.

You are to contact Mr. Tayo Oba of the Gold Link Insurance Company directly
with the information as given below.


GOLD LINK INSURANCE COMPANY
Mr. Tayo Oba
Email : goldlinkinsuranceplc@y7mail.com

NOTE: ONCE YOU CONTACT MR. TAYO OBA OF THE GOLD LINK INSURANCE COMPANY MAKE
SURE HE GIVES YOU THE LINK OF THEIR WEBSITE FOR YOU TO VERIFY YOUR NAME BEFORE
YOU PROCEED WITH THE CLAIMS PROCESS, IF YOUR NAME IS NOT IN THE LIST ON THEIR
WEBSITE PLEASE DO NOT PROCEED WITH CLAIMS FOR YOU TO BE AT THE SAFER SIDE.




Yours Faithfully



FOR FBI DIRECTOR
MR. ROBERT S. MUELLER III.


CC: gold link insurance plc (glip)

cc: general intelligence department (GID)

cc federal bureau of investigation (FBI)

cc .internet crime complaint center (ic3)

cc: Counterterrorism Division (CTD)

cc: international monetary fund (IMF)

cc: Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS)

cc: international banking security association (IBSA)

cc: FBI Police (FBIP)

cc: Counterterrorism Division (CTD)

cc: national white collar crime center (NW3C)

cc: bureau of justice assistance (BJA)

cc: economic and financial crimes commission (EFCC)*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Apr 2013)

Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
Anti-Terrorist And Monitory Crime Division.
Federal Bureau Of Investigation.
J.Edgar.Hoover Building Washington Dc
Customers Service Hours / 8am to 8pm
Work days Monday to Saturday:

1 716 254 6115

Dear Beneficiary,


Series of meetings have been held over the past 7 months with the secretary general of the United Nations Organization. This ended 3 days ago. It is obvious that you have not received your fund which is to the tune of $5,000,000.00 due to past corrupt governmental Officials who almost held the fund to themselves for their selfish reason and some individuals who have taken advantage of your fund all in an attempt to swindle your fund which has led to so many losses from your end and unnecessary delay in the receipt of your fund.


The National Central Bureau of Interpol enhanced by the United Nations and Federal Bureau of Investigation have successfully passed a mandate to the current president of Nigeria his Excellency President Good luck Jonathan to boost the exercise of clearing all foreign debts owed to you and other individuals and organizations who have been found not to have receive their Contract Sum, Lottery/Gambling, Inheritance and the likes. Now how would you like to receive your payment? Because we have two method of payment which is by Check or by ATM card?


ATM Card: We will be issuing you a custom pin based ATM card which you will use to withdraw up to $6,000 per day from any ATM machine that has the Master Card Logo on it and the card have to be renewed in 4 years time which is 2016. Also with the ATM card you will be able to transfer your funds to your local bank account. The ATM card comes with a handbook or manual to enlighten you about how to use it. Even if you do not have a bank account.


Check: To be deposited in your bank for it to be cleared within three working days. Your payment would be sent to you via any of your preferred option or would be mailed to you via FedEx. Because we have signed a contract with FedEx which should expire by April, 20th  2013 you will only need to pay $285 instead of $540 saving you $255 So if you pay before April, 20th  2013 you save $255 Take note that anyone asking you for some kind of money above the usual fee is definitely a fraudsters and you will have to stop communication with every other person if you have been in contact with any. Also remember that all you will ever have to spend is $285.00 nothing more! Nothing less! And we guarantee the receipt of your fund to be successfully delivered to you within the next 24hrs after the receipt of payment has been confirmed.

Below are few list of tracking numbers you can track from FedEx website to confirm people like you who have received their payment successfully.

Name: GARCIA .E: FEDEX Tracking Number: 875785927180 (www.fedex.com)
Name: BELINDA DAVIS:FEDEX T racking Number: 876555810411(www.fedex.com)
Note: Everything has been taken care of by the Federal Government of Nigeria, The United Nation and also the FBI and including taxes, custom paper and clearance duty so all you will ever need to pay is $285. 

DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS: The actual fees for shipping your ATM card is $540 but because FedEx have temporarily discontinued the C.O.D which gives you the chance to pay when package is delivered for international shipping. We had to sign contract with them for bulk shipping which makes the fees reduce from the actual fee of $540 to $285 nothing more and no hidden fees of any sort!

To effect the release of your fund valued at $5,000,000.00 you are advised to contact our correspondent in Africa the delivery officer MRS AMANDA WILSON with the information below,

MRS AMANDA WILSON
Email: logs.logs [at] yahoo.cn
+234-708-416-6743

You are advised to contact him with the information as stated below:


Your full Name............
Your Address:..............
Home/Cell Phone:..............
Preferred Payment Method (ATM / Cashier Check)


Upon receipt of payment the delivery officer will ensure that your package is sent within 24 working hours. Because we are so sure of everything we are giving you a 100% money back guarantee if you do not receive payment/package within the next 24hrs after you have made the payment for shipping.


Yours Sincerely,
Mrs. Cassandra Chandler
FEDERAL BUREAU OF INVESTIGATION
UNITED STATES DEPARTMENT OF JUSTICE
WASHINGTON, D.C. 20535

Note: Do disregard any email you get from any impostors or offices claiming to be in possession of your ATM CARD, you are hereby advice only to be in contact with Mr. Micheal Kolo of the ATM CARD CENTRE who is the rightful person to deal with in regards to your ATM CARD PAYMENT and forward any emails you get from impostors to this office so we could act upon and commence investigation


----------



## missing1 (6 Oct 2013)

This is a skype scam that seems to be making the rounds.


We use a Skype a lot to communicate with friends and family. I just received this message which sounds very much like a scam to get personal information. Just you be aware if you receive it. This is what it says, copied and pasted here: (I did not enter any promotion)

THE COCA-COLA COMPANY
THE COCA-COLA COMPANY SKYPE PROMOTION PRIZE AWARD
DEPT COCA-COLA AVENUE STAMFORD BRIDGE LONDON.
SW1V 3DW UNITED KINGDOM.

Ref Number: REF NO: is (CCC-0I0MD1512)
Ticket Number (7PWYZ-2011)
Ballot Number (BT:1205-2011/20)

THE COCA-COLA BOTTLING COMPANY PROMOTION PRIZE SKYPE AWARDS 2013:

Dear Winner.

Congratulation your Skype ID has won you a prize money of one million Great Britain Pounds was randomly selected and entered into our free Third Category draws. You have subsequently emerged a winner and therefore entitled to a substantial amount of one million Great Britain Pounds(£1,000000.00) for the 2013 Skype promo draws. Kindly confirm receipt of this email by forwarding your details to the claims department.

I wish to seize this opportunity to acquaint you with guidelines as you must follow in order to complete your claims. On our part, we have a mandate to see you through. We will work assiduously to realize this mandate as we respect your views, opinions and most importantly protect your privacy.

This Promotion is approved by the British Gaming Board and also licensed by the International Association of Gaming Regulators (IAGR). This Promotional Awards of Prize is the 3rd of its kind and we intend to sensitize the public. In other to claim your prize winning, please contact our fiduciary agent for claims with the contact below,

My Country:
My Winner Mobile Number:
My Second Mobile if any
My Full Name:
My E-mail Address:
My Address:
My House Telephone:
My Age:
My Sex:
My Marital Status:
My Occupation:
My skype Id:
My Prize Amount:

SELECT PREFERRED MODE OF PAYMENT FROM

THE LIST BELOW:

(A)Delivery Of Cheque....................
(beer) Bank To Bank Transfer................
(coffee) ATM Master Credit Card ...............
(8.)How Do You Feel As A Winner:.........

Congratulations on behalf of the entire

management and staff of the Coca-Cola Company Plc.

Contact Phone Number: (+447031900018)
direct email contact:EMAIL CONTACT.(coca-colaawarddrw@cash4u.com)
Contact E-mail Address: info.bclaysbank@accountant.com

The Coca-Cola Company. Copy Right 2013 All Rights Reserved:
coca-colaawarddrewSKYPE PROMOTION PRIZE AWARD
DEPT COCA-COLA AVENUE STAMFORD BRIDGE LONDON.
SW1V 3DW UNITED KINGDOM.

Ref Number: REF NO: is (CCC-0I0MD1512)
Ticket Number (7PWYZ-2011)
Ballot Number (BT:1205-2011/20)
Like · · Share · 12 · 13 minutes ago ·


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Oct 2013)

Someone has been over working their google translation app.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Oct 2013)

I'm sure people have all seen the fake FedEx or UPS emails where they say "We have a package for you, click on the link (or open the attached document) for more info."

The latest I received was one from Brazil.  I Googled the email address and came up with the "Federal University of Alfenas".   :


----------



## pbi (7 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The fact that people can be so gullible never fails to astound me.   :not-again:



Just look at the rubbish that people circulate to each other on the internet (I have some relatives who are particularly prone to this kind of stupid behaviour). No wonder these scammers thing they have a good chance of skewering someone: some people have no filters.

Critical thought seems to a be in very short supply: "_if it's on the Internet it must be true_"


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> Just look at the rubbish that people circulate to each other on the internet (I have some relatives who are particularly prone to this kind of stupid behaviour). No wonder these scammers thing they have a good chance of skewering someone: some people have no filters.
> 
> Critical thought seems to a be in very short supply: "_if it's on the Internet it must be true_"



Oh, I know.  I "Snope" people on FB.   :nod:   >


----------



## pbi (7 Nov 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Oh, I know.  I "Snope" people on FB.   :nod:   >



Very interesting site: it's quite something to see how Snopes.com analyzes the origin of some of the junk that flies around as "truth" on the 'Net, and also how they point out if something is actually true, or has an element of truth.

PT Barnum was right: there is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (17 Nov 2013)

New one today:
_*Dear friend

Mrs mari toure the wife of one of the military defectors that was
killed in Syriaby the government force my husband left 19.3Million
dollars at the united nation security valut in Syria because of the

war going on now I lost my two out three sons now I need somebody I
cant trust a patner some one who will not betray me that will receive
this fund and take care of my only son that is left with me even if I
die here in Syria, I have a diplomatic courier Service that can take
the fund out of Syria,if you can be of any help do get back to me for
more details.

please reply through this mail (mrs.maritoure02@gmail.com)

Thanks
Mrs mari toure*_

Hey, I'm a sailor-I _*can't*_ be trusted-pick me.
Holy run-on sentence!


----------



## CougarKing (6 Dec 2013)

:facepalm: :facepalm: :facepalm:

Yahoo News



> *British man duped into spending $750 on a photo of an Xbox One*
> 
> As you can see, Peter Clatworthy has had better days.
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2013)

The guy's 19 with a four year old kid.  I see this isn't the first time he's been stupid......   :


----------



## stealthylizard (7 Dec 2013)

My aunt received a phone call a couple weeks, apparently from me.  The gyst of it was:  I am your nephew and I have been in a car accident. I really messed up. I am being held in jail for drinking and driving and need bail money.

My aunt has some street smarts so started asking questions, and quickly deduced that it wasn't actually me calling her.  I asked my mom about this during our monthly "I'm still alive" phone call, and someone tried this on a family friend a few months ago as well.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Jan 2014)

Interesting countermeasure: Freezing your credit

http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/protect-your-credit-by-freezing-it/2014/01/21/cdf7b5d2-82d1-11e3-9dd4-e7278db80d86_story.html



> *Protect your credit by freezing it*
> 
> By Michelle Singletary, Published: January 21
> Since the major data breach at Target, many readers have been asking how to best protect their credit.
> ...


----------



## 211RadOp (27 May 2014)

A friend of mine received this one this morning.  The attachment to it (not included) contains a virus that his scanner picked up.  He is also smart enough not to open attachments in e-mails such as this.  I left in the from address just for reference.

---------------------------------------------------

From: Susan Richter [steve@aupair-germany.com]
 Sent: May-27-14 4:38 AM
 To: xxxxx@xxxxxxxx.xxx

Subject: Memorial Day - charitable lottery

Hi!
 The 32th annual philanthropic Memorial Day lottery will be held on Saturday, 17:30.

Check your lottery ticket in the attached ZIP-archive.

--Yours very sincerely

US Department of Veterans Affairs


----------



## DAA (27 May 2014)

There is also another one going around recently related to Veterans Affairs Canada and payment of disability benefits/VAC Claims, etc.  I will post the content in the morning.


----------



## CougarKing (16 Feb 2016)

These Nigerian scammers are getting more and more creative...  :

Yahoo News



> *Email Scam Claims A Nigerian Astronaut Is Stranded In Space*
> 
> Yahoo News
> February 15, 2016
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (16 Feb 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> These Nigerian scammers are getting more and more creative...  :
> 
> Yahoo News



Perhaps they are trying to raise money to keep him up there..... >


----------

